# [LV] Latvia | road infrastructure • Latvijas Autoceļi



## ABC LV

Verso said:


> Are those roads "driveable"? I guess trucks still went over Rēzekne?


Of course they are drivable  There is a important military base in Alūksne and town itself is a regional center.

P4 in Stopiņu novads.


----------



## Triceratops

Some pics from Riga - Estonian border road:

Saulkrasti bypass (if you're going by A1 road):









































Sigulda bypass (if you're going by A2 road):


----------



## Majestic

Any pictures of 2x2 highways outside of Riga?


----------



## ABC LV

Majestic said:


> Any pictures of 2x2 highways outside of Riga?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28183760&postcount=151
:cheers:


----------



## Triceratops

Majestic said:


> Any pictures of 2x2 highways outside of Riga?


Here's one pic from Daugavpils A6 highway (south-eastern part of LV):


----------



## Nikodem

^^ You dont call that a real highway, do you? As I know, there are no highways in LV. 

Its also strange you dont put road numbers on your road direction signs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks like a rural divided US Highway


----------



## PLH

^^ Well, they do...

What's very funny about this place is that this is a proper interchange but...without viaduct for the local road:lol: So you have to enter the road, turn and take the exit :nuts:


----------



## Triceratops

Well, yes, there aren't any real highways in LV! So, there's no sense making viaducts because it's not needed for local roads! And this road is not a "special" one - it's a common, ok, not rural, but definately local road. Though it's one of the main roads here, still it's not that loaded and popular! And I still can't understand, why there, somewhere where it's totally not needed, soviets built such road, almost highway!! :nuts:


----------



## RipleyLV

A2/A3/P10 viaduct near Sigulda:









A1 Via Baltica near Ādaži:


















A7 Via Baltica near Iecava:









Limbaži bypass:









A6 near Koknese:


----------



## Triceratops

Very nice find!! Thanks RipleyLV!! :cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV

Small update of Slāvu fly-over in Riga:


----------



## Majestic

^^ Where is this flyover being constructed? On Slāvu iela over the roundabout possibly? 

Any plans on rebuilding the Slāvu iela bridge over railroad in the near future? It's in critical condition IMO. :nuts:


----------



## RipleyLV

Majestic said:


> ^^ Where is this flyover being constructed? On Slāvu iela over the roundabout possibly?


:yes:



Majestic said:


> Any plans on rebuilding the Slāvu iela bridge over railroad in the near future? It's in critical condition IMO. :nuts:


The reconstruction works started after Southern bridge opening. This flyover and the bridge over railroad will be finished in 2011. And it will look like this:


----------



## Majestic

Thanks. Good to see such impressive plans. When I visited Riga, I noticed this roundabout was extremely jammed, especially because of heavy traffic on Slāvu iela and Lubānas iela. No wonder since this roundabout connects 5 different streets! :nuts:


----------



## Triceratops

Majestic said:


> Any pictures of 2x2 highways outside of Riga?


I can post you some pics of such in/around Riga, though not mine, if you don't mind.. (posted on September 26, 2008):



Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Some of my pics of highways (dual carriage ways) in & around Riga.
> 
> Road A2 in northern-eastern direction going outwards Riga. Some 2 km farther it crosses with Via Baltica to Tallinn. In this section traffic intensity in last year was 28 605 cars per day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road from airport to the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highway (K. Ulmana street) from Riga centre to resort town Jurmala. These are views towards Riga centre. It is the most impressive road in Latvia imo and it's the most weighted as well - 44 382 cars per day in last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walkers bridge over the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer to Jurmala, in direction to it. "Danger! Fog zone".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jugla 2-level crossing - important for traffic jam reduction in the city. Construction finished some weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krasta street highway - built in Soviet times. Love those lamps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krasta street closer to new Southern bridge (still U/C). Here you see the fly-overs of the bridge.


----------



## Majestic

These are actually some good quality roads, though they miss shoulders. Is the traffic volume on K. Ulmana as high all the way to Jurmala or only to the airport interchange? There is not much development to be seen futher away from this junction.

Besides, this cloverleaf looks funny, the northern roadway seems to be leading to nowhere. Was there any major resdiential development planned but never accomplished?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

Majestic said:


> TIs the traffic volume on K. Ulmana as high all the way to Jurmala or only to the airport interchange?


The detailed traffic volume excel file from "Latvian state roads" (http://www.lad.lv/LV/?i=231 - under blue title "Satiksmes intensitāte 1996. - 2007. (Excel fails)"). It says that in 2007 the traffic volume from Riga till junction (it's that cloverleaf you posted) with Riga ringroad (A5) was 44 382 cars per day, in the section from that cloverleaf junction till Jurmala town - a bit smaller but approximately the same: 41 541. Excel file about last is not available yet but from this map (http://www.lad.lv/LV/PC/PageImages/Original/1335.jpg) it seems the traffic intensity in 2008 has dropped respectively to 42 353 and 35 781. 



Majestic said:


> There is not much development to be seen futher away from this junction.


There is about 4-5km long section of the road, where isn't much urbanity on the sides - a bit of forest and then some 2 km of meadows, and then starts Jurmala. But it is going to change - a whole new town (Saliena) is building on these meadows between Riga and Jurmala, here is my pics from last summer:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Check. Do you also have a nationwide one?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

Chris, please replace the very outdated traffic volume map you put in 1st post with this newest one of 2008: http://www.lad.lv/LV/PC/PageImages/Original/1334.jpg


----------



## Triceratops

bebe.2006 said:


> In Polish we say beton too.
> 
> I think the only nation the calling beton concrete are Brits. It's time to change this. Let's make a European Language.


agreed!!  though there's is one already - Esperanto! :banana:


----------



## Micrav

"béton" is used in french, maybe I used it wrongly in english. I think in Latvian it is also "betons".

What is funny in language too because in french, we say "un argument en béton", meaning a "strong point" (coming from the stony material) and we have also "un point concret" (nothing to do with concrete), "a real point" in english.


----------



## Verso

Actually, "beton" is also an English word, rarely used though.


----------



## RipleyLV

Update on Slāvu fly-over (by Vecais Sakarnis):


Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Newest pictures of Slāvu highway:


:cheers:


----------



## Triceratops

^^ wow!! awesome!! what a speed! :banana:


----------



## stockholm79

Micrav said:


> Who will benefit from this money?


Šlesers. But not anymore! 

/or


----------



## Majestic

Wow, this fly-over seems extremely elevated. "No need for skyscrapers, we have huge fly-overs"


----------



## RipleyLV

^^
Length - 769 m
Height - 15 m


----------



## ChrisZwolle

15m is higher than many people think, it's almost as high as two regular 3-story houses.


----------



## Triceratops

^^ yep, especially the view from such fly-overs is awesome!! :banana:


----------



## RipleyLV

Slāvu fly-over yesterday by Vecais Sakarnis:



Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Slāvu highway, 19.03.2009


----------



## Verso

Does "Slāvu" mean "Slavic"?


----------



## RipleyLV

Verso said:


> Does "Slāvu" mean "Slavic"?


:yes:


----------



## Majestic

This fly-over looks overwhelming, reminds me a bit of those new San Antonio stacks. Just look at this steel maze of pillars!

Does "Katolu" mean "Catholic"?

In Polish *Katol* (in slang) = die hard conservative catholic :lol:


----------



## RipleyLV

Majestic said:


> Does "Katolu" mean "Catholic"?


:yes:

Anything else?


----------



## Verso

Does "Jelgava" mean "Jelgava"?


----------



## RipleyLV

Verso said:


> Does "Jelgava" mean "Jelgava"?


The word "Jelgava" in lībiešu (old Latvian nation) language means "city".


----------



## Xmaster

"Via Baltica" (E67) from Lithuania border to Riga
Welcome to Latvia 









First kilometers in Latvia









Quite good road









Entering and passing Bauska town

























Approaching and passing Iecava town

















Newly built railroad bridge









This have to be repaved









Approaching roundabout near Riga









Short 2x2 before junction









Driving on A5 - western bypass of Riga. 

















Few kilometers of 2x2









Approaching a junction with Jurmala road









Roadworks on a bridge


----------



## ABC LV

del


----------



## ABC LV

Xmaster said:


> Driving on A5 - eastern bypass of Riga.


You probably mean "western bypass"


----------



## Micrav

Pity that Latvia is looking so much at its belly button it forgets how to develop. It is with head high looking ahead out of this crisis!

Why a 4 lane highway is made only until Jelgava and not until Kaliningrad? 
Why not a 4 lane highway until Kaunas?
Why not a 4 lane highway until Ventspils?

We are in so deep shit that the billions given by Europe and World, governement does not know what to do with them. Ten of thousands of Latvians could work building infrastructures in Latvia. 

And where are the 26 lost millions of the new Bridge over Daugava that city of Riga does not want to look for? hno: 
Is it so difficult to dig in the s... in Latvia? We all swim in it.


----------



## Triceratops

yep, we don't have the smartest government atm, but soon there will be new elections and then we'll see.. 
about Jelgava Northern bridge, it's the most important infrastructure object to develop in the city, so I think even such government will understand where to invest money! :cheers:


----------



## Triceratops

RipleyLV said:


> I guess this is a rendering of Gauja street fly-over.


:cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Another visualization


----------



## Triceratops

^^ wow!! looking so amazing!! thanks for sharing!! :banana:


----------



## RipleyLV

Slāvu fly-over update (by Vecais Sakarnis)


















Webcam


----------



## PLH

Are all LV road(obviously :naughty webcams gathered somewhere on one page?


----------



## RipleyLV

PLH said:


> Are all LV road(obviously :naughty webcams gathered somewhere on one page?


Only Riga.

If anyone is interested, than "LAD" released a table with road works planned this year. Click here to download it in PDF format. In June a map is expected.


----------



## ABC LV

^^
Southern bridge was completed like 6 months ago and its still not on the map. How long can it take to update for them :bash:


----------



## Triceratops

RipleyLV, thanks for the table of road repairing progress to be done! nice to see that in such times! :banana:


----------



## RipleyLV

Click here for a video update of road infrastructure projects that are being realized in Riga now:

Object list, as seen in the video:
1)Slāvu bridge 
2)Šmerļa street reconstruction 
3)Bridge widening over Jugla channel 
4)Pedestrian bridge over K.Ulmaņa gatve (A10) 
5)Bicycle path Mežaparks-Vecmilgrāvis 
6)3rd stage of Southern bridge project
7)Jugla street continuation 
8)Vairoga and Gauja street fly-over 
9)Slāvu fly-over


----------



## RipleyLV

Slāvu bridge


----------



## Triceratops

thanks RipleyLV for posting the update!


----------



## RipleyLV

Just doin' my job


----------



## Xmaster

Cool photo to compare old vs new  Thanks for update


----------



## RipleyLV

A new visualization of Vairoga street viaduct.


----------



## Triceratops

^^ really nice!!  when exactly it's planned to put this section of Eatern bypass into operation?


----------



## RipleyLV

^ Summer 2010.


----------



## RipleyLV

Nice!


----------



## Timon91

Nice commieblocks


----------



## sotonsi

ABC LV said:


> http://www.languagehelpers.com/Latvia/TheLatvianAlphabet.html


It says that the blue letters sound the same as English. Clearly this person has never tried speaking English - we aren't phonic at all, with one letter/group of letters having many different pronounciations ('ough' having possibly 10 pronounciations, most other letters/groups having something around 2 or 3 ways to say it). Also, some of those 'sounds-the-same-as-English' letters produced strange sounds that, while I would associate with the letter, I don't think are one of the many ways to pronounce the letter in English. The purple letters often matched a English sound of the base letter, and sometimes a more common one than the blue base letter!

I think that the moral of the story is don't say "the letters sound the same as English". It's a big error! I have learnt some Malay/Indonesian (when in Indonesia), which is spelt phonetically with the Latin alphabet and I just had to think "it sounds like it would in Italian".


----------



## ABC LV

This site was created by some lawyer, so don't take everything written there too serious.


----------



## Verso

ABC LV said:


> http://www.languagehelpers.com/Latvia/TheLatvianAlphabet.html


Lol at "L".



ChrisZwolle said:


> Ń Ň Ñ Ņ NH seems to be the same basically (Polish, Czech, Spanish, Latvian, Portuguese)


Or "NJ" in Serbo-Croatian.

Thanks for the extensive report, Ripley. Too low speed limits for such good roads.


----------



## Timon91

Great report, Ripley 

The site you mentioned before http://miljons.com/en/ showed this bridge in Riga quite a lot when I last looked at it. Do you know why this is? I don't understand Latvian


----------



## lpioe

Very nice report kay:

When was the 800m bridge over Daugava river opened?
And what will be made in the 3rd stage after the bridge? Direct connection to A7?


----------



## RipleyLV

Thanks again all! 



lpioe said:


> When was the 800m bridge over Daugava river opened?


18th November, 2008.



lpioe said:


> And what will be made in the 3rd stage after the bridge? Direct connection to A7?


Please, check this post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36921382&postcount=157


----------



## RipleyLV

Gaujas street fly-over in Riga by Nomels



Nomels said:


> Gaujas street flyover few days ago.


----------



## Triceratops

Indeed beatiful reports, RipleyLV!! :banana: Thanks for such hard job!!  Maybe you could make some shots of roads to other cities all round the country?


----------



## Llinass

RipleyLV said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Why do we (Latvians and Lithuanians) left sandy roadside building new roads or updating the old. I did not see such a thing anywhere in Europe*


----------



## PLH

Is it pure sand or more solid rock?


----------



## RipleyLV

It's more like a solid rock.


----------



## PLH

So it's not that unique at all. Only the color is different, we use darker rocks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

These are much safer:


----------



## PLH

^^ Are they designed to stop the car very rapidly?

BTW: _You have a problem... that's the solution!_ ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No, they are semi-solid shoulders of 20 - 40 cm wide, which are meant to give a sturdy soil if a vehicle gets off the road. They're not designed to stop a car, but to avoid dangerous situations where a car might crash into a tree, or shoot back across the road. Overtime, they will fill with grass, so they look like a regular berm, but are safer.


----------



## RipleyLV

New pedestrian bridge opened in Riga over A10 last week.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Thanks for the pic!! Really nice looking!  But there are still plenty of places that need same pedestrian crossings!!


----------



## Verso

Nice pedestrian crossing! How much do they cost?


----------



## PLH

This one was for 1,3 mln euro


----------



## RipleyLV

^ Nice bridge! Pity it's not in Latvia. 



Verso said:


> Nice pedestrian crossing! How much do they cost?


Around 700 000 EUR. Another one will be built not far from that one.


----------



## Triceratops

Sure it's great to hear that, no doubt, but the question is how soon after there will be chosen most fitable variant, it will be realized..!


----------



## RipleyLV

Slāvu fly-over overview.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Wonderful!! So nice to see this! :banana:


----------



## nebunul

Triceratops said:


> Though it's one of the main roads here, still it's not that loaded and popular! And I still can't understand, why there, somewhere *where it's totally not needed, soviets built such road*, almost highway!! :nuts:


... so they can land fighter planes ...so I was told


----------



## Triceratops

^^ Well, I heard same myth also but it's a bit unrealistic IMO, but at least we have some more kms of dual carriageway thanks to such extraordinary planning! :banana:


----------



## RipleyLV

> Though it's one of the main roads here, still it's not that loaded and popular! And I still can't understand, why there, somewhere where it's totally not needed, soviets built such road, almost highway!!


Which one?


----------



## Xmaster

Slāvu fly-over looks like really important junction. What is estimate of this project ?


----------



## Triceratops

RipleyLV said:


> Which one?


A 2x2 highway of A6 (which goes from Jēkabpils to Belarus border through Daugavpils) section from intersection of A6 and A13 (that also serve as city bypass) till Nīcgale.


----------



## Burtinsh

RipleyLV said:


> Slāvu fly-over overview.


Nice to see that works go on


----------



## RipleyLV

Some nice, pity small size pictures of the new Maskavas/Krasta fly-over in Riga. 



























































































Photo: Uldis Podnieks


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Oh I don't mind smaller pics.... Why post 1024px photos while 640 or 800px will do too?


----------



## Xmaster

This one looks big and modern. I really enjoyed driving through this junction


----------



## Verso

What an ugly name; 'krasta' means a scab in Slovenian.


----------



## RipleyLV

In your language yes, but in our it means -- coast.


----------



## Buddy Holly

RipleyLV said:


> In your language yes, but in our it means -- coast.


Only his is important. :lol:


----------



## Pansori

Looks almost (ok, perhaps 5x smaller ) like those crazy flyovers in Bangkok 
Really cool stuff. Love large multilevel junctions.


----------



## Timon91

Buddy Holly said:


> Only his is important. :lol:


Yeah, otherwise there wouldn't be "zahod" on signs in Slovenia, right Verso?


----------



## Triceratops

Oh, nice shots indeed! Currently the biggest junction in Baltics! :cheers:


----------



## Pansori

Is there a scheme of this junction? Would love to see it.

And one question to Latvian road fellows. What are the types of roads in Latvia? In Lithuania there are main roads (magistraliniai keliai), national roads (krasto keliai) and regional roads (rajoniniai keliai). Is it same in Latvia?


----------



## RipleyLV

Pansori said:


> Is there a scheme of this junction? Would love to see it.


Here you go:











> And one question to Latvian road fellows. What are the types of roads in Latvia? In Lithuania there are main roads (magistraliniai keliai), national roads (krasto keliai) and regional roads (rajoniniai keliai). Is it same in Latvia?


As of this years 1st of July, Latvia changed road classification. Main roads (A) remain the same, but 1st (P) and 2nd (V) class roads were reclassified to regional and local roads.


----------



## Verso

:lol: Better.


----------



## RipleyLV

Yes, it is better, highway ramp lenght was rebuilt to Latvian standart requirement (that is 300 m).


----------



## Verso

^^ I meant the smilie, but the junction is better too.


----------



## Triceratops

Haven't noticed such good changes in that junction before, its new appearance is way better than the old one, especially in terms of safety!


----------



## Burtinsh

RipleyLV said:


> ^^
> 
> Notice the difference after reconstruction (A1/A2 junction).


It looks brighter


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

My video of southern entrance road to Riga

20 km ride through Riga suburban area and city suburbs from southern entrance to the city until bus station. This entrance road is actually in shameful condition, except some rebuilt parts closer to Southern bridge. It is planned to build completely new highway in future and the current southern entrance road will serve as a local road for Kekava town and urban area inhabitants then.

6130234


----------



## Triceratops

This video rocks! Thanks a lot, Vecais! A never seen angle here! At least it shows the real current situation on our roads.. Still, good work!! :cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV

Good video and neat soundtrack. Finally, Southern bridge 3rd stage construction works have started.


----------



## Verso

Quite a long video.  Is this from direction Panevėžys (LT)? I expected a better road, TBH, but at least you can later feel you're coming in a big city. Nice video, Vecais Sakarnis. :cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

Verso said:


> Quite a long video.  Is this from direction Panevėžys (LT)? I expected a better road, TBH, but at least you can later feel you're coming in a big city. Nice video, Vecais Sakarnis. :cheers:


Thanks! Yes, this is from Panevežys direction, Via Baltica continuation. As I said, this road is a real blemish to Riga, but it's impossible to rebuild it without making enormous traffic jams - you see how many cars are there even on afternoon, before the peak times, and then imagine how it would look when there some rebuilding works would be going on. So, there is no other way than build a completely new, modern highway, but that's beyond our pocket's currently.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

RipleyLV said:


> Good video and neat soundtrack. Finally, Southern bridge 3rd stage construction works have started.


Yeah, they have started - but the real place where they have started is at the Southern bridge left end, I have some pics from there (some 2 weeks old):


----------



## rozwal

hi! if im going through latvia and estonia from the direction of kaunas to Narva/Sankt-Petersburg, which road would be better to take? A1 in Latvia and then 4 and 5 in Estonia or A3 in Latvia and 3 in Estonia? or maybe through Pskov? Id be really grateful for your advise.

cheers


----------



## ABC LV

E-262 Daugavpils-Rezekne-Pskov -St. Peterburg


----------



## Triceratops

Yeah, that one is the most appropriate for transit in direction to St. Petersburg, but unfortunately thus you won't manage to go through Estonia..


----------



## rozwal

I'll come there anyways from Helsinki where I gonna stay for few months  Thx for your advice, to be honest I took travelling through Estonia for granted and didn't consider going through Pskov. 

Could you only tell why is it a better route? Is the road good/empty/sth else? How is it with speed control in Russia? Should I be afraid of cops? 

And last but not least, how far is it to Petersburg from Kaunas for example? Cause google maps can't do the calculation which includes Russia.

Cheers and thx for helping me out!


----------



## RipleyLV

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> As I said, this road is a real blemish to Riga, but it's impossible to rebuild it without making enormous traffic jams - you see how many cars are there even on afternoon, before the peak times, and then imagine how it would look when there some rebuilding works would be going on. So, there is no other way than build a completely new, modern highway, but that's beyond our pocket's currently.


When Ķekavas new bypass will be opened, only then this section will be reconstructed into a 4-laned ekspressway using Cohesion and EU funds, it will be connected with the Southern bridge in the current site where junction with Ziepniekkalna street is being built, by the mean time, land is being purchased for the new bypass construction, which by "LAD" is written in their website, should start untill 2010 and the estimate cost - 87 mio LVL. Here is the layout of the new highway, click on the link to download a map in PDF format:

http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/Download/?t=pagefile&i=172



rozwal said:


> Could you only tell why is it a better route? Is the road good/empty/sth else?


It's main entrance to Eastern Europe.  Well, the road may be bumpy in some places, but jointly taking, the road is good, because it has been repaved in several places in the last years. About emptiness, this route has low AADT, so the only thing that will bother you with enjoyment of driving will be several trucks that use this road for transit to Russia.



> How is it with speed control in Russia? Should I be afraid of cops?


If you'll be driving by the rules, everything will be ok-doki, but they can stop only because you are a foreigner and will check your passport, visa. 



> And last but not least, how far is it to Petersburg from Kaunas for example?


~750 km.


----------



## Triceratops

rozwal said:


> How is it with speed control in Russia? Should I be afraid of cops?


Actually, hardly anyone cares about speed control in Russia, cops as well - if you have some bucks in you pocket, just go whatever speed you want!  It's impossible to drive in Russia without giving bribes to those amazingly corrupt 'myrmidons of the law'! hno:


----------



## Triceratops

RipleyLV said:


> *Juglas street continuation*
> 
> In 2009, construction works have started on Juglas street from Biķernieku to Lubāna street. Juglas street construction target is to reduce city center from transit traffic and to improve local road network, main streets creating a connection between Brīvības gatve in Jugla, Augusta Deglava street roundabout and - the future Southern highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there will be built sidewalks for pedestrians and separated bicycle path with lights. Biķernieku and Jugla street crossing will be rebuilt to a roundabout. All works will be finished in 2011.


Thanks for sharing that, RipleyLV! :banana:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

RipleyLV said:


> When Ķekavas new bypass will be opened, only then this section will be reconstructed into a 4-laned ekspressway using Cohesion and EU funds, it will be connected with the Southern bridge in the current site where junction with Ziepniekkalna street is being built, by the mean time, land is being purchased for the new bypass construction, which by "LAD" is written in their website, should start untill 2010 and the estimate cost - 87 mio LVL. Here is the layout of the new highway, click on the link to download a map in PDF format:
> 
> http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/Download/?t=pagefile&i=172


Didn't know that current road will be upgraded to 4-laned expressway. Is it justified to build such road for only Kekava inhabitants? I think it needs only asphalt repavement and broader shoulders. The main traffic will go through bypass then. And what kind of road will be bypass - 2+2 motorway?


----------



## Verso

rozwal said:


> hi! if im going through latvia and estonia from the direction of kaunas to *Narva*/Sankt-Petersburg, which road would be better to take? A1 in Latvia and then 4 and 5 in Estonia or A3 in Latvia and 3 in Estonia? or maybe through Pskov? Id be really grateful for your advise.
> 
> cheers


I don't understand. Are you going to Saint Petersburg or Narva? Or both? You don't have to go through Russia to get from Kaunas to Narva.


----------



## Pansori

How tall is that? 15m I would say?


----------



## Triceratops

Really niiice shot! Great progress! :cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV

Pansori said:


> How tall is that? 15m I would say?


Correct.


----------



## RipleyLV

July pictures.

A6.


















A6 in Ķegums.









A9, bridge over Ciecere river reconstruction.


----------



## Triceratops

Thanks for the updates, it is always a great feeling to see some real progress being done in our country, especially when it is connected with road infrastructure! :cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV

*Live traffic data!*


----------



## Triceratops

Thanks for such helpful site! Would be really assistant for every driver! :banana:


----------



## Mateusz

So still no plans for real motorway construction ?


----------



## Triceratops

Mateusz, of course there is one: A2 from Riga till restaurant Sēnīte (Sigulda outskirts, where A2 has junctions with A3, E77 and P10). This road atm is a dual-carriageway but after 132 mio Lats (~189 mio Euros) investitions, this 24 km long highway will become a first motroway in Latvia!! :cheers:


----------



## Mateusz

Wow that very ground breaking information, any pics ?


----------



## Burtinsh

I think the pictures won't be available, because the works are likely to be initiated in the year 2010.

But there you can find project:
http://www.lvceli.lv/en/?i=137


----------



## RipleyLV

Triceratops said:


> Mateusz, of course there is one: A2 from Riga till restaurant Sēnīte (Sigulda outskirts, where A2 has junctions with A3, E77 and P10). This road atm is a dual-carriageway but after 132 mio Lats (~189 mio Euros) investitions, this 24 km long highway will become a first motroway in Latvia!! :cheers:


It won't be a motorway, but a expressway with a 110 km/h speed limit.


----------



## Triceratops

Burtinsh, thanks for the project map, that is this project I was talking about!


----------



## Triceratops

Big construction will have place in Daugavpils - a new fly-over with adjacent roads:

The project foresees the construction of the tunnel under the tracks of Riga-Daugavpils railway, building a new street from Vidzemes till Višķu str, repairing Piekrastes str from Vidzemes till Arendoles str, constructing a bridge over the new street, building two traffic circles at the intersection of Višķu and Kaunas, as well as Višķu and Vidzemes str, putting new eight kms of railway track, which will be used for rail transport during all this construction.
Project implementation will relief Daugavpils railway crossing and will provide more convenient traffic between the city districts.
Its total cost is 24 172 708 LVL.
This massive construction is to be realized by Septemeber 2011. 

:banana:


----------



## Xmaster

Great news  Any renders? difficult to imagine where all works will take place


----------



## Triceratops

^ They will come with the time!


----------



## Burtinsh

Triceratops said:


> Big construction will have place in Daugavpils - a new fly-over with adjacent roads:
> 
> The project foresees the construction of the tunnel under the tracks of Riga-Daugavpils railway, building a new street from Vidzemes till Višķu str, repairing Piekrastes str from Vidzemes till Arendoles str, constructing a bridge over the new street, building two traffic circles at the intersection of Višķu and Kaunas, as well as Višķu and Vidzemes str, putting new eight kms of railway track, which will be used for rail transport during all this construction.
> Project implementation will relief Daugavpils railway crossing and will provide more convenient traffic between the city districts.
> Its total cost is 24 172 708 LVL.
> This massive construction is to be realized by Septemeber 2011.
> 
> :banana:


Nice to see that the development path in the field occurs not only in Riga


----------



## RipleyLV

*Update 28/09/2009 *

Slāvu pārvads









Gaujas street







[/QUOTE]


----------



## bleetz

Nice. I like it


----------



## Xmaster

Good one - looks like Texas style interchange


----------



## Timon91

This site is still great


----------



## Verso

^ I'd drive on the embankment.


----------



## Timon91

Same website, next page


----------



## bleetz

Ha ha, very funny. I know such roads in Britain and I'm sure most of Europe has them. Roads in Latvia are not perfect but no need to hijack a good thread with this spam. Its like posting pictures of abandoned huts in threads about modern developments. Bad taste.


----------



## Timon91

This thread is filled with beautiful pictures, and it's not my intention to worsen Latvia's view on this forum. My apology if you feel offended.


----------



## bleetz

I'm not Latvian so no offence taken. I'm just saying that I could do the same for probably any country so its best if we stick to relevant pictures not ancient ones with views of worst roads in remote villages.


----------



## Pansori

RipleyLV said:


> *Update 28/09/2009 *
> 
> Slāvu pārvads



Holy god, that almost looks as good as those neverending motorway bridges in Bangkok mg:


----------



## Triceratops

^ Yep, that's just one of the most enormous fly-overs in Baltics! Thanks for updating! :banana:


----------



## Burtinsh

Nice pics..


----------



## RipleyLV

Today was the opening ceremony of the reconstructed viaduct over A10 Riga-Ventspils. Reconstruction works costed 4,5 mio lats.



























Larger size: http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/PC/PageImages/Original/1383.jpg


----------



## Triceratops

Superb, just couldn't find those pics, thanks a lot for sharing! That's a nice addition for Riga bypass improvement!! :banana:


----------



## Xmaster

It's good, that there won't be problems now to take a lithuanian border direction while going from Riga airport  because during reconstruction there was not allowed to take exit from Jurmala road to western bypass


----------



## RipleyLV

Update on Slāvu fly-over, thanks makaveli6 for the pics.


----------



## Verso

^^ Damn, this is really Texas-style.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Well, can't disagree with you on that! It does look massive and impressive! :banana:


----------



## Triceratops

So, finally, the design project fot the first stage of Northern Corridor was finished! Here's how it would look like:


----------



## RipleyLV

A more detailed version: http://www.ziemelukoridors.lv/Portals/0/Images/1. posma varianti/500pxJPGParskataKarte_okt09.jpg


----------



## RipleyLV

Slāvu fly-over (18/10/2009):





Thanks Hybrid 87 for the video.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where exactly is this Slavu flyover? Is it here?


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> Where exactly is this Slavu flyover? Is it here?


Yep.


----------



## Triceratops

Wow, a big thanks for such work @Hybrid87! Nice to see those improvements in movement! :cheers:


----------



## bleetz

Judging by the picture of that roundabout, it surely seems like the flyover was really needed in that area.

Looks stunning too. In an ideal world, all roundabouts would be replaced by such structures  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Big Cat

Triceratops said:


> So, finally, the design project fot the first stage of Northern Corridor was finished! Here's how it would look like:


Wow, great! When are they planing to start/finish it?


----------



## Triceratops

Big Cat said:


> Wow, great! When are they planing to start/finish it?


Well, I suppose at least in two years time, though our vice-mayor, Shlesers, you must have heard about him, claimed that the construction could start in even a year time! Let's hope that it would at least gets built, regarding our economic problems, it's more than difficult to start such grandiose project! :cheers:


----------



## Big Cat

Keep us informing on the progress, buddy


----------



## Gatis

> Wow, great! When are they planing to start/finish it?


If we are lucky - start in 2012, end in 2018 - for whole Northern Corridor. On picture you see one fourth of it.


----------



## RipleyLV

Thanks Hybrid 87 for the pics.

*Slāvu aplis*
Panoramic view from Galerija Azur on 25.10.2009.









31.10.2009.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

Reporting from largest construction field in Latvia - Southern highway 2nd stage. 
Pics from 03.11.2009. 

View from my window. They promised to open traffic on the first estacade already in November. Then they will start demolishing of old air bridge over railway (that's some 200 m to right from this picture's right edge). 



















Opposite end - connection with Lubānas street


----------



## Pansori

Welcome to Texas


----------



## bleetz

What a stunning structure.


----------



## RipleyLV

Cool pics!


----------



## Triceratops

Superb update, thanks, just incredible! :banana:


----------



## RipleyLV

A12 Jēkabpils - Varakļāni after reconstruction, opening ceremony was yesterday.


----------



## Xpressway

RipleyLV said:


> Today was the opening ceremony of the reconstructed viaduct over A10 Riga-Ventspils. Reconstruction works costed 4,5 mio lats.
> 
> http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/PC/Gallery/PageWidth/457.jpg


He looks really excited about the opening of the viaduct. :lol:


----------



## Triceratops

Beautiful A-12! Great to see some serious improvements in regions! :cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV

Yesterday, traffic was transferred to the new Slāvu bridge, the other bridge will be demolished and rebuild.


----------



## RipleyLV

Riga's construction sites (by Hybrid 87):


----------



## Triceratops

Magnificent video! Can't wait to see them all built! Just really hope the government won't cut down on their financing.


----------



## Verso

So the Slāvu overpass is finally open? Congratulations then! :cheers:


----------



## Triceratops

^ As you see, only one 2-laned overpass is opened, second (in reverse direction) is still being built!


----------



## Triceratops

A warm welcome, petroleja29!  Quite strange to hear that, though it could be right, it does seem like that IMO! hno:


----------



## RipleyLV

Triceratops said:


> Big construction will have place in Daugavpils - a new fly-over with adjacent roads:
> 
> The project foresees the construction of the tunnel under the tracks of Riga-Daugavpils railway, building a new street from Vidzemes till Višķu str, repairing Piekrastes str from Vidzemes till Arendoles str, constructing a bridge over the new street, building two traffic circles at the intersection of Višķu and Kaunas, as well as Višķu and Vidzemes str, putting new eight kms of railway track, which will be used for rail transport during all this construction.
> Project implementation will relief Daugavpils railway crossing and will provide more convenient traffic between the city districts.
> Its total cost is 24 172 708 LVL.
> This massive construction is to be realized by Septemeber 2011.
> 
> :banana:





Xmaster said:


> Great news  Any renders? difficult to imagine where all works will take place


Finally, I found one:









Now we only need some pictures.


----------



## RipleyLV

A1/E67 - view on Saulkrasti bypass from the overpass.


----------



## Xmaster

Thanks for the scheme. How long this 2x2 section will be ?


----------



## RipleyLV

Xmaster said:


> How long this 2x2 section will be ?


Less than one kilometer.


----------



## ABC LV

Slāvu fly-over in October.


ABC LV said:


> http://www.aviofoto.lv/?c=bilde_mape&id=5869


----------



## petroleja29

Some night shots from Latvian roads. Just for fun  First two from pedestrian bridge over Jurmala "highway".


----------



## RipleyLV

Your pictures?  Actually, the last one is a shot of the railway bridge.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Not bad, it's a long time Jurmala highway (2x3!) wasn't shown here!


----------



## RipleyLV

Regional road Dūči-Kalnakrogs-Lāde after reconstruction:













































Ongoing reconstruction works on regional road P45 Viļaka-Kārsava:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

that is great! So many countryside roads needs to be paved with asphalt in Latvia!


----------



## RipleyLV

More pictures of the reconstructed *A12* Jēkabpils-Varakļāni highway:
















































































Ongoing *A6* reconstruction works near Ķegums:









Bridge reconstruction over Dīvaja river:









Ongoing reconstruction works on regional road *P4* Rīga-Ērgļi:









Ongoing reconstruction works on regional road *P124* Ventspils-Kolka:








:cheers:


----------



## Triceratops

Wow! Some really nice progress on regional roads in Latvia! Great to see that in these times, you know! :banana:


----------



## Gatis

Unfortunately in next year there will be almost dead silence in road construction. Currently they just are completing agreements concluded in "fat years". OK, Riga - Moscow direction will have some serious construction activities next year.


----------



## RipleyLV

Gatis said:


> OK, Riga - Moscow direction will have some serious construction activities next year.


Btw, in September, E22 highway section Koknese-Viskāļi construction started, and, if I'm not mistaken, construction started on the 2nd stage of a new highway Ludza-Terehova.


----------



## Triceratops

E-22 is being constructed still in 1x2 standart or they will be making 2x2 sections finally?


----------



## RipleyLV

*A10* - "Jūrmala highway" in Riga before junction with the road to airport (P133). Pics from September.


----------



## RipleyLV

Triceratops said:


> E-22 is being constructed still in 1x2 standart or they will be making 2x2 sections finally?


So far, it's being built one lane in each direction, the second two lanes will be added in the future.


----------



## Triceratops

I found a complete visualization of Riga bypass - Sigulda (Sēnīte) project. One of the most probable highway section to be totally improved and repaved in the coming years! As well, even though it still wouldn't be a motorway, it will definately become an expressway! Here you go:
http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/PC/PageImages/Original/1272.jpg
http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/PC/PageImages/Original/1273.jpg
:cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV

Triceratops said:


> As well, even though it still wouldn't be a motorway, it will definately become an expressway!


As I mentioned several times in this thread, this part of A2 will be an expressway with a 110 km/h speed limit.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

110 km/h is not bad, I'm guessing that the standard motorway speed limit is 120?


----------



## Xmaster

^^ 130 km/h actually. Great progress on national roads and glad to hear about some expressway roads, because it's quite srtrange to see no expressway or motorway speed limits in speed limit board when entering Latvia from abroad 
By the eay. What was the purpose of those really wide medians in some places, when road to Sigulda was build ?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

AFAIK, Latvia has no motorways at the moment so it would be rather pointless to sign motorway speed limits.


----------



## RipleyLV

Xmaster said:


> By the eay. What was the purpose of those really wide medians in some places, when road to Sigulda was build ?


I don't know, sure nobody else does. On a A1 you have wide medians too.


----------



## Tom 958

I don't know why that guy is looking through the instrument. The roller is probably vibrating so vigorously that he can't make out anything through the scope or even see the crosshairs, which is just as well because the vibration has surely knocked the instrument off of the correct backsight. :nuts:









If these dudes want to stake accurately, they should set the instrument up farther from the road, where it won't be disturbed by vibrations. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's a "dumpy level" for surveying. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumpy_level


----------



## Triceratops

@Tom 958, you see, it's Eastern part of Europe, mostly everything is made this way, it's all about the speed and any circumstances won't stop that; it's not like in US, where every nail is put only with the use of the same 'dumpy level'!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

Recently opened Slāvu estacade in last week - you can see the major problems of Riga traffic infrastructure when the weather becomes a bit more difficult. Almost all city becomes jammed then.


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Khm, it was opened a month ago.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

I know it, I live there. A month ago - that is "recently", imo!


----------



## Triceratops

But is it jammed mostly in the bad weather or it's an every day situation as it happens traditionally in that area? Interesting, will the traffic jams dissolve when the whole over-pass would be finished?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

Triceratops said:


> But is it jammed mostly in the bad weather or it's an every day situation as it happens traditionally in that area? Interesting, will the traffic jams dissolve when the whole over-pass would be finished?


Of course, it's not so jammed in every day, but in that day I observed jams or slow traffic flow in almost whole right bank - Plavnieki, Purvciems, Darzciems... Haven't seen so much transport in Riga commieblock areas before.


----------



## RipleyLV

I was in Riga today, to see how's the windmill doing.  Since it is located very close to Slāvu fly-over, I decided to drive there and take some pictures.


















The new bridge...









and the new estacade!






















































New sign on A8.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Wow, is it the first sign with the name of the foreign city on both languages in Latvia? Although they could've used a slash between the name on two languages because looks as a completely different direction..


----------



## Pansori

Wow, it looks super bad-ass! Thanks for the update, RipleyLV.


----------



## RipleyLV

Triceratops said:


> Although they could've used a slash between the name on two languages because looks as a completely different direction..


They could leave only Šiauliai.


----------



## ABC LV

Weird sign. What is the purpose in writing "Jaunolaine" village name on that sign and ignoring nearby much larger "Olaine" town?



Triceratops said:


> ^ Wow, is it the first sign with the name of the foreign city on both languages in Latvia?


Probably meant for those Lithuanian gastarbaiters from using RIX airport as transit point.



RipleyLV said:


> They could leave only Šiauliai.


Here are the news for you. In Latvian language that town is called "Šauļi".


----------



## Pansori

ABC LV said:


> Weird sign. What is the purpose in writing "Jaunolaine" village name on that sign and ignoring nearby much larger "Olaine" town?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably meant for those illiterate Lithuanian gastarbaiters from who use RIX airport as transit point.


We have some in Lithuania too for those illiterate Latvians (aka Zirga galvos) using our precious roads with their dirty cars 
This one may get a little confusing... seemingly they just ran out of space









This one is better and with a slash which kinda helps to figure out what is what









If it was up to me though I would simply leave it in the original language i.e. _Rīga_ or _Šiauliai_.

And happy new year to all Latvian road-freaks :cheers:


----------



## RipleyLV

Pansori said:


> If it was up to me though I would simply leave it in the original language i.e. _Rīga_ or _Šiauliai_.


Many European countries do so. In Riga case, I don't see the point why to make signs in two languages because of one different letter. 



> And happy new year to all Latvian road-freaks :cheers:


Tnx! :cheers:


----------



## Xmaster

Cool photos of those big estacades project in Riga.
Happy new years for latvians


----------



## zsimi80

Latvian roads look fine


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Thanks! 

2009 traffic volume map has been released. It seems, that the traffic intensity in 2009 has decreased. 

Chris, please replace the outdated traffic volume map in your 1st post with this newest one of 2009: http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/Download/?t=1&i=630


----------



## RipleyLV

*2009, autumn update*

*1.* Daugavpils new road construction.









*2.*









*3.*









*4.* To see the panoramic view on the site, please click on the link below:
http://i350.photobucket.com/albums/q420/Ripley9895/31644514.jpg


----------



## RipleyLV

Thank Gatis, for providing images of the planned Northern bridge in Riga.  The bridge should look approximately like this:

View on Northern bridge from the top of Ministry of Agriculture:









View on Northern bridge from Voleri (looking from seaside towards Old Riga):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Awesome. Is there any road number assigned to it?


----------



## Triceratops

^ Some terrific landmark should it become!! :banana: Though, the pillars of access roads spoil the view a bit IMO..


----------



## Timon91

They are quite necessary though


----------



## RipleyLV

Triceratops said:


> Though, the pillars of access roads spoil the view a bit IMO..


After it get's built, you can try to chop them down.  



ChrisZwolle said:


> Awesome. Is there any road number assigned to it?


Frankly not.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RipleyLV said:


> Frankly not.


Hmm, extending A5 would make sense in my opinion. Make it a 3/4th beltway around Rīga.


----------



## RipleyLV

Wait... are you asking, if the Northern corridor will have a road number? Or, if it will be connected with A5?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I was wondering if it was possible to have A5 assigned to the northern corridor (including that bridge).


----------



## RipleyLV

Understood. Currently, no road number hasn't been assigned to the Northern corridor, discussions will start, when it will be built. I've read in one article, that it will be included to international E-road network. Which? We'll see.


----------



## RipleyLV

Riga in street view! 


















Company "1188" has created it's own version of Google Street View. It's Beta version though, so only few places in Riga are covered with images.


----------



## RipleyLV

Website: http://www.1188.lv/karte360

Try this:
Telefons: 29966799
Parole: lavalamp

Edit: Stupid SSC time machine. :bash:


----------



## Majestic

^^ Sweet. Could we get a direct link to that? I tried to enter the website but it looks like it requires you to enter some sms code or something.


----------



## ABC LV

Use username and password which ripley posted


----------



## Triceratops

I wonder, can't they unite somehow this programme with Google StreetView?


----------



## RipleyLV

Webcam has been moved! In this picture you can see, that old Slāvu bridge supports are being demolished.


----------



## Triceratops

Are those old pylons being blown down 'cos looks as of that's the way they are demolished due to amazing tilt of the one on the right?!


----------



## Gatis

Yep, they are blown down. You see also a sand "pillow" around the old support - so that earth doesn't tremble that much, when it falls.


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ Thanks.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Ofcourse there are:
> *A2* Riga bypass-Sēnīte (2011)
> *A8* Riga-Jelgava (2016)


About A2 will they make it 2x3 or will they just reconstruct it? 
Nezinu, kā otru jautajumu pateikt pareizi angliski. Viņi sāks pārbūvēšanu 2011. gada jeb pabeigs tad?


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> About A2 will they make it 2x3 or will they just reconstruct it?


The number of lanes won't increase due to not so high traffic volume. They will only reconstruct it.



> Nezinu, kā otru jautajumu pateikt pareizi angliski. Viņi sāks pārbūvēšanu 2011. gada jeb pabeigs tad?


They will start, and the same goes for Riga-Jelgava.


----------



## makaveli6

*Rīga - Kalnciems (A5/E22 and A9)*








A5 in Babīte (just outside Rīga)








We have left Babīte.








Direction sign:
Left: Rīga and Rīga airport.
Right: Jūrmala and Ventspils.
Forward: Salaspils, Liepāja and Tallinn.








Bridge over A10.








To the left is a town called Piņki.








Entering A9








Now we are on A9








Going further:
































Awful road quilaty here. (Anyone knows is it going to be repaired soon?)








Police.








The end, thanks for watching.


----------



## Triceratops

Thank you for sharing, makaveli6! About A2, it will be completely reconstructed (adding new overground and underground crossings both for pedestrians and animals, the pavement should be improved in a superb quality, new shoulders and crashbarriers etc.), though still it won't be a motorway for some idiotic reasons.. just an expressway.. but I wonder if there will be put an 'expressway' sign for this roads?


----------



## makaveli6

Triceratops said:


> Thank you for sharing, makaveli6! About A2, it will be completely reconstructed (adding new overground and underground crossings both for pedestrians and animals, the pavement should be improved in a superb quality, new shoulders and crashbarriers etc.), though still it won't be a motorway for some idiotic reasons.. just an expressway.. but I wonder if there will be put an 'expressway' sign for this roads?


When?
Will it be 2x2?


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Awful road quilaty here. (Anyone knows is it going to be repaired soon?)


2011/2012.



makaveli6 said:


> When?
> Will it be 2x2?


We already talked about this, pay attention to my post above your photo report. If you're more interested in this project, then here's a link to it: http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/?i=884


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> 2011/2012.
> 
> 
> 
> We already talked about this, pay attention to my post above your photo report. If you're more interested in this project, then here's a link to it: http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/?i=884


Oh, i didnt see that Triceratops said A2. I tought he was talking about A9. :lol:


----------



## RipleyLV

*Update 24.04.2010*

Slāvu fly-over. Photos from panoramio by user Uldis Masulevičs.


----------



## bleetz

Impressive stuff. I thought that Jakų intersection in Klaipėda will be the most impressive in the baltics, but it seems like this might beat it! Very good.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Might be! Judging by these pics this intersection is a already a great fly-over for Baltic scales! :cheers:


----------



## Denis_Msk

Any news about 2010 road projects (construction/reconstruction) in Latvia?
It's already *MAY*, but still no news. Even "Latvijas Valsts ceļi" web page keep silent about it.


----------



## RipleyLV

Denis_Msk said:


> Any news about 2010 road projects (construction/reconstruction) in Latvia?


Two new highways are under construction - E22 Tīnūži-Koknese and Ludza-Terehova. A6 is being reconstructed in Jēkabpils aswell as several regional roads at the moment.


----------



## Jevpls

You forgot A6 section before Līvāni. It was started last year but wasn't finished and it should be done this year.


----------



## makaveli6

Can anyone post pictures of A6 2x2 part near Daugavpils?


----------



## Jevpls

How old can be pictures you need? I haven't got any from this year but I've got some pics from last year.
Do you need them?


----------



## makaveli6

Jevpls said:


> How old can be pictures you need? I haven't got any from this year but I've got some pics from last year.
> Do you need them?


Last year is good enough.


----------



## Jevpls

I'm very sorry but I haven't got any. I thought I have some but probably I deleted them.


----------



## makaveli6

Jevpls said:


> I'm very sorry but I haven't got any. I thought I have some but probably I deleted them.


Eh, thats OK.
If you make some new pics of that place please post them.


----------



## Triceratops

^^


Triceratops said:


> Here's one pic from Daugavpils A6 highway (south-eastern part of LV):


As from the first page of this thread, found it on GoogleEarth. Should be too old, but not much changed since then.

Btw, concerning some road improvements, I heard that Terehova border control point (Latvian-Russian border crossing) will be completely reconstructed with new access roads and other infrastructure. Though, nothing new, it seems, about the construction of Moscow-Riga motorway, which will go through this border crossing..


----------



## Triceratops

Thanks, Jevpls! Finally something from those sides! Looks just ok concerning the roads themselves.


----------



## Denis_Msk

I'm confused: where is Latvia and where is Estonia??
Can you update it with some marks?? 
Thanks


----------



## SeanT

:lol:Nice JOKE!!!


----------



## SeanT

EUROPE:lol:


----------



## Jevpls

Denis_Msk said:


> I'm confused: where is Latvia and where is Estonia??
> Can you update it with some marks??
> Thanks


Estonia begins somewhere in the middle of the Part II (where do you see a blue sign with text Eesti - Estonia). Everything after that is from EE.


----------



## makaveli6

Thanks for pics Jevpls. 
If all goes well i'll be making and uploading Rīga-Jelgava video sunday.


----------



## RipleyLV

Jevpls said:


> Estonia begins somewhere in the middle of the Part II (where do you see a blue sign with text Eesti - Estonia). Everything after that is from EE.


Why did you post them here? This topic is about Latvian roads only. Pictures of Estonian roads you can post in the Estonian highways thread, otherwise, people like Denis get confused.


----------



## Jevpls

RipleyLV said:


> Why did you post them here? This topic is about Latvian roads only. Pictures of Estonian roads you can post in the Estonian highways thread, otherwise, people like Denis get confused.


My journey picture collection consisted partly of Latvian and partly of Estonian pictures. So i put them together...you can compare road quality in both countries.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Exactly this provokes kind of envy.. Sure, it's always nice to have something to compare, but when it's not up to us to change the situation, better stay happy with what we have..
But, ok, soon, much things should change and there would appear real improvements on our roads. Yet, it is too early to judge..


----------



## makaveli6

*UPDATES:*
*Brīvības street (sorry for awful quality):*

























Does anyone know if the old lanes will be rebuilt too?

*Slavu bridge (comprasion):*
Month before: 


makaveli6 said:


> Slavu overpass


And now:


----------



## Denis_Msk

makaveli6 said:


> *UPDATES:*
> Does anyone know if the old lanes will be rebuilt too?


http://www.rdsd.lv/:


> *Ielu seguma periodiskā atjaunošana 2010. gadā*
> <...>
> 2. Brīvības gatve no tilta pār Juglas kanālu līdz pilsētas robežai


So, I think yes.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Happy to hear and see that! Soon, we'll have one more 2x3 highway stretch of really good quality! :cheers:


----------



## Hybrid 87

Looking through the older posts about road quality (someway on page 10-20) I remembered my favorite roadsign combination:










*Bumpy road for the next 9.5km* :banana::bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Oh you should've seen those "Route dégradée" signs in Southern Belgium back in the late 1990's. Sometimes it was "route dégradée" for 50 km or more. (believe me, those roads were terrible, we were traveling with a caravan back then, and everything fell out of the locked storage closets).


----------



## Gatis

> But, ok, soon, much things should change and there would appear real improvements on our roads. Yet, it is too early to ju


There will be less and less money for roads in coming years (budget cuts cvontinue), EU support will decrease as well (less GDP = less support, change of priorities). Unfortunately our roads will get worse and worse.


----------



## CrazySerb

Geez, Gatis, you've become such a pessimist!!hno:


----------



## Triceratops

^ Well, he's become simply a realist.. But actually it's not that everything is going to be worsened here, maybe only we won't get our first motorway constructed in a few coming years, but the repavement will definately continue, so I see no point in being disappointed so much.


----------



## Alexriga

Triceratops said:


> ^ Well, he's become simply a realist.. But actually it's not that everything is going to be worsened here, maybe only we won't get our first motorway constructed in a few coming years, but the repavement will definately continue, so I see no point in being disappointed so much.


I needed to repair car 3 times during this spring because of deep holes, it made me pessimist too. But now it is better. Rough winter hno:


----------



## makaveli6

Alexriga said:


> I needed to repair car 3 times during this spring because of deep holes, it made me pessimist too. But now it is better. Rough winter hno:


wow, i didnt have any problems with my Opel.


----------



## makaveli6

Here is the Rīga-Jelgava video. 




link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH3q4tCmMz4
And a picture of Rīga-Jūrmala highway i took today.








P.S. YouTube effed up the quality of the video. :/


----------



## Hybrid 87

And some more vids of Latvian roads 

Riga - Baldone - Daugmale - Doles Sala - Riga

Since youtube has the 10 min video limit and since it was a long trip and to speed up the video playback to fit the trip in 10min would a bit too funny (imagine driving about 120km/h and that 10X normal speed ) I made 3 parts of it and every part is 2x normal speed.

Here is a map shoving all parts
Black - first part
Green - second
Yellow - last









And here are the vids (hope you have spare ~30min of your life)


----------



## RipleyLV

As of today, construction of the Southern bridge 3rd stage has been stopped, due to insufficient funding. In a popular media website here, there were uploaded some photos of the works already done:


----------



## bebrs12

Jevpls said:


> Probably you are right. As far as I know, money will be enough only for year 2011. Maybe some stretches will be reconstructed on 2012 too, but that depends on costs.


Sudden pumping of money into a industry will lead to nothing but just to rise of unit cost. We did see this already in 2008 whe funding rised 37% but building works went down 7%. Better rise funding 5% a year and than contractors will slowly expand and will not just run for the available money.
I didn't know EU fonds were available for road maintainance; I't a shame we still can't do it on our own.


----------



## Jevpls

bebrs12 said:


> Sudden pumping of money into a industry will lead to nothing but just to rise of unit cost. We did see this already in 2008 whe funding rised 37% but building works went down 7%. Better rise funding 5% a year and than contractors will slowly expand and will not just run for the available money.


It would be better if we had enough funding. Now this is the only way to do something. Should we stop that? I don't think so.



bebrs12 said:


> I didn't know EU fonds were available for road maintainance; I't a shame we still can't do it on our own.


They aren't. Mentioned projects aren't maintenance projects but reconstructions. That isn't the same.


----------



## Hybrid 87

My trip on 02.07.2010. hope you don't mind that I don't comment where exactly the pic was taken ... I'm just too lazy for that today :bash::cheers:


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































And a video of Pļaviņu Hydro Power Plant tunnel "over" Daugava


----------



## Triceratops

Great work, Hybrid! The pics show that our roads are not that bad after all!  Though, both HES could've had better adjacent roads..


----------



## RipleyLV

Ouch, you were just a few kilometers away from the E22 construction site near Koknese. What a pity with no photos. At least, I finally get to see the reconstructed A6 all the way from Riga till Ogre. Thanks!


----------



## Hybrid 87

RipleyLV said:


> Ouch, you were just a few kilometers away from the E22 construction site near Koknese. What a pity with no photos. At least, I finally get to see the reconstructed A6 all the way from Riga till Ogre. Thanks!


Was a bit after Koknese?


----------



## RipleyLV

Hybrid 87 said:


> Was a bit after Koknese?


Maybe, the U/C section should like this, judging by the plans:


----------



## Hybrid 87

Hmm ... I was at the A6/P79 junction and didn't see any signs of construction work further ... If the works have already begun, then it is not so close to Koknese.

Well actually the trip was planned only to Aizkraukle, but the "expansion" to Koknese wasn't planned


----------



## RipleyLV

Hybrid 87 said:


> Hmm ... I was at the A6/P79 junction and didn't see any signs of construction work further ... If the works have already begun, then it is not so close to Koknese.


Then I guess they aren't building the western bypass of Koknese yet, only the highway untill P79. I haven't been there myself recently, so I don't know how it looks there.


----------



## bebrs12

Jevpls said:


> It would be better if we had enough funding. Now this is the only way to do something. Should we stop that? I don't think so.
> 
> They aren't. Mentioned projects aren't maintenance projects but reconstructions. That isn't the same.


Well, this is a strange situation. This sound like spending of available funds not looking on the return. If capacity of contractors is limited and increase of funds will lead just to increase of unit cost, then better leave the surplus money for other industries or other states that can use it more effectively. I think the published plan is unrealistic [or do you have more precise data - is it possible to reconstruct pavement for 330km in 2011 (increase 50 times form 2010) without mayor investments into the machinery?]. 
Another paradox is that not changing wearing course (lack of maintenance) has lead to need of full pavement reconstruction (EU funds available). It would be very educational for Latvia if EU don't approve these projects cos It's our fault of roads being in such a condition; and we even don't have a serious financing plan to improve them in middle term, or do we have one?


----------



## RipleyLV

*30.06.2010*

Slāvu fly-over in Riga.









*17.06.2010*

Daugavpils new highway.


----------



## RipleyLV

Yesterday, "LAD" released a PDF file with the planned and on going road works for this year: http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/Download/?t=pagefile&i=407

For foreigners:
Notiek būvdarbi - works on going
Ir izsludināts iepirkums - procurement opened
The last column in the table is the work start and end date.


----------



## Triceratops

Impressive pics, RipleyLV! Also, it's surprisingly nice to see so many P roads getting reconstruction, though most of these roads are indeed sort of important routes, so I'm glad many are already u/c. And looks as if both EU and Cohesion funds are brought under, not bad, considering such a poor situation with those possibilities..!


----------



## RipleyLV

Triceratops said:


> Impressive pics, RipleyLV!


Thanks, but the credit goes to panoramio users; alinco_fan & Dainiskauskas.

*07.07.2010*

Meža prospect - Eastern highway. Pictures from TVNET.



























Link: http://www.tvnet.lv/galleries/show/6634


----------



## RipleyLV

E22/A10 reconstruction in Ventspils.

*29.04.2010*










Bridge over Venta river reconstruction. This will be the first bascule bridge in Latvia.








More photos from April: http://www.ventspilnieki.lv/foto_galerijas/citi/192/

*19.05.2010* 













































More photos from May: http://www.ventspilnieki.lv/foto_galerijas/citi/210/

*14.06.2010* 



















More bridge reconstruction photos.


























More photos from June: http://www.ventspilnieki.lv/foto_galerijas/citi/237/

This is a one big photo page, that's for sure.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Indeed it is! And what a progress can we see here! :cheers: Eastern highway is booming, already first pylon installed!


----------



## makaveli6

*Southern bridge, Slāvu magistral.*


----------



## Triceratops

^ Well, impressive as always! Can someone remind me when it is scheduled to put whole Slāvu overpass into operation, please?


----------



## RipleyLV

ilyan said:


> When second stage of interchange Southern bridge should be opened? Do you plan to open this interchange before new year?


No, opening is scheduled for 2011. No exact date announced.


----------



## Triceratops

Thanks for the map of the future highways, quite much is correctly chosen and well-thought. I only think that proposed section from Sēnīte till Valmiera directly is not the best solution to make motorway, there's a need to make it through Cēsis, thus extending A2 till the interchange with P20 and make a more important motorway than the one you propose.


----------



## Jelgavnieks

Ripley got it almost perfect, I'd only extend it to Cesis and Daugavpils. And make them all at least 120 km/h so you could reach Riga from any major city in 2 hours or less










Let's start working on it! 

_Lembergs: Latvijā par ES naudu jābūvē ātrgaitas šosejas

Lai stimulētu tautsaimniecības attīstību, Latvijā būtu nepieciešams izbūvēt ātrgaitas šosejas, līdz ar to tas varētu būt viens no Latvijas priekšlikumiem, ar ko vērsties pie Eiropas Savienības (ES), lai panāktu šādas ieceres realizēšanu, preses konferencē žurnālistiem sacīja Ventspils domes priekšsēdētājs Aivars Lembergs («Latvijai un Ventspilij»).

Pašlaik tiek plānots, kā tērēt ES budžetu, tai skaitā attīstības jautājumos, periodā no 2014. līdz 2020.gadam. Pēc Lemberga domām, arī Latvijai vajadzētu iesniegt priekšlikumus par liela mēroga Eiropas projektiem, kurus šajā periodā par ES līdzekļiem varētu realizēt Latvijas teritorijā._

http://www.apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/212092/

I'm not the biggest fan of Lembergs (or almost anyone) but that's a GREAT idea! :banana:

http://www.ekonomika.lv/latvija-2030-telpiska-attistiba-un-tas-sasniedzamiba/


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> On the 6th of September, Valkas bypass construction was started. The new road will be completed in 2012. Construction costs ~5 mio LVL.


Hope Ripley dosent mind


----------



## Burtinsh

Have you got map for this project?


----------



## makaveli6

I; mot really sure, i couldnt find a map anywhere.
Delfi.lv and Valka.lv says that the road will be on the current Zemgales, Burtnieku and Parka street,
on map it would look like this
purple: zemgales, burtnieku and pasta street
red: the rest connection with Estonian border, which wasnt metioned anywhere.









though when lookng from google earth it looks like the bypass will run through Valka's suburbs. Dosent look like the best place for a bypass...


----------



## Denis_Msk

Burtinsh said:


> Have you got map for this project?


That's it 









Sorry, I couldn't find something but this 
So, "bypass construction" means just *reconstruction* of existing streets:









The only thing that they'll build from zero is a small part of Rūjienas street next to border (*blue line*). You can see it on RipleyLV's photo.


----------



## makaveli6

Well anyway it dosent really look like a bypass. tbh i was expecting something bigger.


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Well anyway it dosent really look like a bypass. tbh i was expecting something bigger.


For 5 mio LVL? C'mon.


----------



## Denis_Msk

makaveli6 said:


> Well anyway it dosent really look like a bypass. tbh i was expecting something bigger.


I think there is no need for real bypass in Valka. 'Cos the only big (relatively big) town that you can reach by this highway is Tartu. This is the main way nor to Tallinn, nor to St. Petersburg, nor even to Pskov.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> For 5 mio LVL? C'mon.


Didnt pay much attention to the money. Just the word bypass/apvedceļš makes me think of something else in my mind.


----------



## Jevpls

Denis_Msk said:


> I think there is no need for real bypass in Valka.


If they had a bypass, it wouldn't be bad, but it isn't a smart idea to build it (a real bypass, not these streets).
Look at the AADT:
http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/PC/PageImages/Original/1435.jpg

Is it necessary to build bypass for a town with such low AADT, when for example Bauska doesn't have one?

By the way, today I saw the reconstructed stretch from road P45 (connecting Baltinava and Kārsava, from ~Zubki to Baltinava). Not bad except the horizontal markings - seems like the builders tried to save money on that :lol: It looked like mixed with water 3 times :lol:
I guess that stretch from Kārsava to Zubki will be paved too. And some kind of reconstruction for that P45 in Kārsava wouldn't be bad.

If I remember, I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## bebrs12

That Valka "bypass" seems like a fiction. Why one should take the 2km longer and about the same average speed route trough Valka suburbs? Actually drivers don't choose routing any more and would not follow even direction signs any more - their navigation systems just blindly calculate the fastest way. I see everyone driving trough the town as it is now unless they take some massive traffic calming/slowing measures in the town.


----------



## RipleyLV

If you're in a light vehicle, it doesn't matter which route you will take, driving through the center or using the bypass, that's your choice. The important thing is they are making this one for heavy transport. I'm sure driving on the current route will be prohibited for trucks over 3,5t or 7,5t.


----------



## RipleyLV

E22 Viskāļi - Koknese


























































































Pictures from: http://www.acb.lv/?object_id=934


----------



## bebrs12

RipleyLV said:


> If you're in a light vehicle, it doesn't matter which route you will take, driving through the center or using the bypass, that's your choice. The important thing is they are making this one for heavy transport. I'm sure driving on the current route will be prohibited for trucks over 3,5t or 7,5t.


Yes, but I still doubt that snaking trucks trough suburbs and putting them on local streets is the way to deal with heavy traffic problems (not sure how much Valka suffers from that). This just shifts the problems from one residential streets to other.
Interesting that Valka have an old rail link. I think it would make sense to transform it into a transit street - no local streets, no access roads from private houses, even one overpass.


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> E22 Viskāļi - Koknese
> ...
> Pictures from: http://www.acb.lv/?object_id=934


Is it a construction of bypass?


----------



## RipleyLV

bebrs12 said:


> Interesting that Valka have an old rail link. I think it would make sense to transform it into a transit street - no local streets, no access roads from private houses, even one overpass.
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5004322009_e1901ff2fe_b.jpg[/IMG]


Your idea is really good, but that would be a rather expensive option for a town with ~7,000 inhabitants and because of ~2000 AADT.



Xmaster said:


> Is it a construction of bypass?


Construction of a new highway (better say half-profile motorway) from Riga till Koknese. See it on the map: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62952999&postcount=818


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> Construction of a new highway (better say half-profile motorway) from Riga till Koknese. See it on the map: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62952999&postcount=818


Thanks, I somehow skipped this information. So after reconstruction E22/A6 will be directed to this newly built road? Do they build it 1x2 road with 2x2 reserve for a future? And what about expected AADT for this road?


----------



## RipleyLV

Xmaster said:


> So after reconstruction E22/A6 will be directed to this newly built road?


Precisely.



> Do they build it 1x2 road with 2x2 reserve for a future?


Yes, all junctions and overpasses will have a reserve for an upgrade.



> And what about expected AADT for this road?


Can't find studies about this one. But we're sure it will take most of the traffic that is on current A6.


----------



## makaveli6

Jevpls said:


> by the way, are you editing Latvian version of Wikipedia about A4?
> 
> I tried to search and found this one:
> http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/A4_(autoceļš_Latvijā)
> 
> There is a mistake made by creaator of article - should be A6 instead of A5 (in section _Krustojošie ceļi_).


English^^
btw if there should be something edited in my articles please let me know.


----------



## Burtinsh

Wow, great job. Did you made all of that thread or only updated it?
:applause:


----------



## makaveli6

^^I have currently writen all articles from A1 to A5. 
By the way it would be nice if somone could post some pictures to upload for the rest of A roads (5-13)


----------



## Jevpls

At first I would like to thank you - really great job, as Burtinsh said.
I will check these articles for mistakes a bit later and if there are some, I will mention them.
I can even try to get some pictures...
What do you mean by saying "5-13"? Don't you think that A14 and A15 are main roads?


----------



## Jevpls

Is this one made by you?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A1_road_(Latvia).

EDIT:

I took a quick look at these articles and found some mistakes.

1)For correct length of roads you should look at "MK noteikumi nr.1104". You don't have great mistakes but somewhere road lengths differ a bit (if you want to be very correct).
2)Somewhere TEN-T was mentioned but mostly not. Here you will find information about TEN-T network: http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/?i=1022

A1) map is wrong. A1 starts not in Riga, but from A2/A4 interchange.
"was also widened from 1 lane to 1.5 lanes" - I'm not sure that it should be written this way. 2*1,5=3 lanes... It is still 2 lanes but with wide shoulders (cross section NP14).
A2) I guess that there will be no construction to expressway in 2011. PPP project has been cancelled and I don't see any way to do such great work.
A4) Some mistakes with AADT. At first, AADT is much higher that you mentioned (6500). Official information can be found here:
http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/PC/PageImages/Original/1335.jpg
About trucks:
http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/Download/?t=pagefile&i=257
They make 20-26% of AADT. It's hard to say that it's most of the traffic...
A5) Wrong picture - it's from A4 
A5 has got 2+2 lane stretch from A5/A9 interchange till the end (it's from about 34,6 to 40,9 km).


----------



## Jevpls

I quickly looked at my _picture collection _and chose some of them for you:

http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=xjnroh

Some of them need little editing. Sad, but I didn't find A6, A8 and A11. I'm almost sure that I had them but it's hard to say, where are they now.
I guess that you can find A8 and A6 easy in Google Picture Finder.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Add some info about traffic volumes:

http://www.lvceli.lv/en/PC/PageImages/Original/405.jpg


----------



## makaveli6

1) and 2) Will be corrected
The A1 map is not mine, it was there already before i started editing the articles, but i might make maps for all roads, after i finish writing all articles. 
SM site says that it could still start in 2011 if the economic situation stabilazes and if credit rating of Latvia stabilazes. So as i understand there is still hope. 
for AADT i used real time traffic data from last month, so your data might be abit outdated .About A5 picture, i know, i just copied A4's infobox and edited everything, when i upload a image of A5 i will ofcourse change it. 
And yeah i just remembered about the A5 2x2 part, dont know how i could of forgotten it, because i use it very frequently. 
And big thanks about he pictures, i will take a look and upload the best ones.


----------



## Jevpls

I'd better throw that map away. If there is no-one right then it's better without it (but it's only my opinion).
"SM site says that it could still start in 2011 if the economic situation stabilazes and if credit rating of Latvia stabilazes. So as i understand there is still hope" - I wouldn't count on that. I don't believe that economic is gonna rise that fast. But if MoT says that then probably you can leave that text.
I have seen unofficial data about AADT of 2010. Probably some additional calculations may be done but I'm almost sure that there will be no major changes on A4 (comparing to AADT of 2009).
Real time data may vary depending on, for example, weather. Now there is snow and more drivers stay at home and it may impact AADT.


----------



## makaveli6

^^You have a point, i think im gonna wait for the 2010 AADT map and then add the information.


----------



## Jevpls

Usually the are available ~ in January.


----------



## RipleyLV

Great news! 

Reconstruction of A2 from Riga to Sigulda might not start next year, tender procedure ended without results. Ministry of Transport decided to discontinue the tender. :bash:



> Valsts un privātās partnerības (VPP) pirmā atklātā konkursa pieteikumu atvēršanas procedūra autoceļa A2 posma Rīgas apvedceļš–Sēnīte rekonstrukcijai beidzās bez rezultātiem un Satiksmes ministrija ir pieņēmusi lēmumu konkursu neturpināt, ņemot vērā, ka VPP finansēšanas modelis prasa palielināt valsts parādsaistības. Tas nozīmē, ka autoceļa A2 segas rekonstrukcijai vai seguma atjaunošanai finansējums pagaidām nav pieejams un darbi šajā autoceļu posmā plānoti netiek.


Q&A at http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/?i=112&t=4.


----------



## makaveli6

Well...that really sucks, i mean really, atleast E22 construction is going ahead. 
btw good news, i got my new phone, and that means i can take HD videos in high resolution now.


----------



## RipleyLV

Great investment!


----------



## makaveli6

Okay, here it goes, my first HD video.  Watch in 1080p
Jelgava - Rīga




Seems that abit of quality has been lost, when converting it from mp4 to wmv.
And sorry, about the dirty windows .


----------



## RipleyLV

Great pilot of the new series!


----------



## Hybrid 87




----------



## RipleyLV

*Biggest infrastructure projects to be completed in 2011*

Latvia:
• E22 Koknese-Viskāļi
• E22 Ludza-Nirza
• Daugavpils Transporta Mezgls
• Several A-road repavements

Riga:
• Slāvu fly-over
• (Eastern highway) Vairoga and Meža prospect viaducts


----------



## makaveli6

^^Is Nirza-Plošķi already finished or im wrong?


----------



## RipleyLV

Nirza-Ploski section has been opened since 2007. Here are the only pictures I could find: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=49617713&highlight=ploski#post49617713


----------



## makaveli6

Road construction map March 2011.








Full size: http://i54.tinypic.com/vnck6r.jpg
And some photo updates from someone would be nice.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Meža prospect fly-over on the 28th of February by panoramio user Kamtzan:


from Latvian forums.


----------



## Jevpls

Weird things going on Google maps.
Look at A14 and A13 intersection. Wow, I see a roundabout there (there should be none). Let's look closer - they have marked the wrong road! Real paved A14 is unmarked but some gravel road is marked as A14...

And the whole Daugavpils bypass (A6 + A14) ir marked as A13 too.


----------



## makaveli6

^^Theres alot of strange things happeing on Latvian roads in Google Earth. 
Though they dont have an option to report them or something, and map editor dosent work in Latvia too, so i dont realy know how to fix the mistakes.


----------



## RipleyLV

I look at Bing or zl.lv maps anyway. Google can't even add Southern bridge to the map.


----------



## Burtinsh

Yeah, google should refresh their maps and fix problems like this.


----------



## RipleyLV

The only cloverleaf crossing in Latvia, which both roads are dual-carriageways - A5/A10:








By Nomels


----------



## makaveli6

I have done three videos of highways in Latvia, though i havent uploaded them anywhere.
1st) Driving in Riga (mostly A10)
2nd) Riga-Saulkrasti-Murjāņi-Inčukalns-Ropaži-Tīnuži-Salaspils-Riga (A1, A3, A2, A6 and other P roads)
3rd) Apšuciems - Riga (A10, A5 and P roads)
If anyone is interested to see them, tell me and ill upload that video, all of them ofcourse are in HD.


----------



## Denis_Msk

makaveli6 said:


> I have done three videos of highways in Latvia, though i havent uploaded them anywhere.
> 1st) Driving in Riga (mostly A10)
> 2nd) Riga-Saulkrasti-Murjāņi-Inčukalns-Ropaži-Tīnuži-Salaspils-Riga (A1, A3, A2, A6 and other P roads)
> 3rd) Apšuciems - Riga (A10, A5 and P roads)
> If anyone is interested to see them, tell me and ill upload that video, all of them ofcourse are in HD.


Of course, upload all of them =)


----------



## ed110220

RipleyLV said:


> The only cloverleaf crossing in Latvia, which both roads are dual-carriageways - A5/A10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Nomels


I wondered why the cloverleaf loop branches off, which is unusual. I found it on Google maps and it seems to be to allow access to some small residential streets. It's quite a strange arrangement that I have never seen before.

You can see it here: http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=56.953143,23.929296&spn=0.018722,0.038581&t=h&z=15


----------



## Denis_Msk

RipleyLV said:


> The only cloverleaf crossing in Latvia, which both roads are dual-carriageways - A5/A10:


No. The K. Ulmaņa gatve/Jūrkalnes iela crossing in Rīga is the second one.


----------



## Jevpls

Denis_Msk is right actually.

If anyone wants to see it, open link by ed110220 and scroll a bit to right.


----------



## makaveli6

Filmed in January with Nokia N8, watch in HD.




Map:


----------



## Jevpls

Nice video. The condition of roads seem to be not that bad.

by the way, it's somehow strange to see so much snow there


----------



## makaveli6

As i said, it eas filmed in January, and road condition in some places has worsened since then, but i havent seen so much cracks and holes in roads this year, as last year.


----------



## Jevpls

Theoretically it should be other way. Last winter was very cold and roads were frozen till the spring and that's better for roads than weather changes.


----------



## makaveli6

*Reconstruction of A5 from 3rd till 7th kilometer.*
MAP:








Nothing is going there currently, they are still in technological break, but works should continue soon. Speed limit currnetly is lowered to 70kmh, and the works should be finished this year.
Heres the newly laid pavement.


----------



## Xmaster

^^ What will they do with this stretch? Repave?


----------



## RipleyLV

That's right.


----------



## makaveli6

*Reconstruction of P80/E22 from 5th till 41st kilometer.*
MAP:








Here are few, pictures of the setion between P8 and Tīnuži. There are alot of small bridges U/C in that section currently.
Most of the images are in pretty much horrible quality, even though they are made with 12mp camera, dirty windows, tried to restore some colours, heres the result.
















Here start newly laid pavement, closer to Tīnuži.








And heres a video too, dirty windows though 




All works should be finished next year. 
Btw, will E22 will be rerouted through P80 and A6 will loose E22 status? And also, is the road going to be renamed to an A road or something?


----------



## Jevpls

makaveli6 said:


> All works should be finished next year.
> Btw, will E22 will be rerouted through P80 and A6 will loose E22 status? And also, is the road going to be renamed to an A road or something?


As far as I know, works should be finished next year (if nothing unexpected happens) but it will be opened for traffic only in 2013. Don't know why it's so but I've heard such rumours.

About renaming the road. This project is called "E22 section Tīnūži - Koknese reconstruction" and probably it will be part of E22 route. Will it be main (A) road? Who knows...


----------



## RipleyLV

I've seen signage designs for the new road, it was marked as E22/P80.


----------



## makaveli6

Where did you see them?
Its a shame that a regional road will be built in better quality than most of A roads.


----------



## Norsko

Could anyone tell why one of the roads in the cloverleaf was branching of to those suburbian streets? Never seen anything like it before, and I dont quite understand this traffic pattern.


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Where did you see them?


In "ACB" website last year. Now those files are unavailable.


----------



## Jevpls

Norsko said:


> Could anyone tell why one of the roads in the cloverleaf was branching of to those suburbian streets? Never seen anything like it before, and I dont quite understand this traffic pattern.


Do you mean that interchange in previous page?
I'm not much in this problem but as far as I know, there were several problems with connecting a village to road. Both roads are dual carriageways and there was something wrong with elevation too.
Something like that... and this probably was the best solution (but probably it ain't very good).


----------



## makaveli6

I dont see any other solution there, except cutting the road connection to A5 off.


----------



## RipleyLV

Maybe this branch is going to be removed during the 4th stage construction of Northern Corridor and the village will have an access with another road.


----------



## makaveli6

BTW, whats happening with Northern Corridor? Are they still planning to start construction in 2012? And what about Southern Bridge's 3rd stage? Is it resumed?


----------



## Jevpls

I heard rumours that building will be going on in Southern Bridge case.
About Northern Corridor - probably nothing is going on and nothing will be done in future. I simply can't imagine how it's possible to start building in 2012 when almost nothing is done so far. There is NO technical project done. What about land properties? Is anything done in this case? Probably not and we know that it may take several years to buy all of it (if there is enough money, of course).
And what about money for building?


----------



## RipleyLV

I'm sure Gatis knows the latest information about NC. We must somehow summon him to this thread.


----------



## makaveli6

Just read on RDSD web site that 3rd stage should be finished next year, nothingon Norther Corridor though.


----------



## makaveli6

Road construction map April 2011.








Full size: http://i53.tinypic.com/23i845k.jpg
New works this month have started on

A12 (E22) Jēkabpils-Rēzekne-Ludza-Krievijas robeža from 157th to 162nd kilometer.
P78 Pļaviņas - Ērgļi from 16th to 29th kilometer. 
P124 Ventspils- Kolka from 50th to 56th kilometer.
P124 Ventspils- Kolka from 67th to 75th kilometer.


----------



## Gatis

> I'm sure Gatis knows the latest information about NC. We must somehow summon him to this thread.


I am away from this project now, thus I am not the best informed person in LV now 
But:
- land purchase is slow. There was planend to start it for the 1st segment this year, may be something is on-going.
- there are some chances that "light" version of 1st segment might be started in coming years. Seems, there is financing for technical project in place. (but again - I am not that sure)
- for 2nd segment there is started process for design of one more option - immersed tunnel. Technologies have advanced and now immersed tunnel might be cheaper.
- draft design of 3rd and 4th segments is nearing completion.
- there is not clear, how to finance 2nd, 3rd and 4th segments.


----------



## makaveli6

Slāvu bridge today, from web-cam









And thanks for the info Gatis! 
It would be nice if you could keep us updated if something new happens.


----------



## makaveli6

New works this week have started on,

A10 Rīga - Ventspils from 69th till 80th kilometer.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> *14.04.2011*
> 
> Small update on Eastern highway by panoramio user Martins8:
> 
> *1.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.*


in Latvian forum


----------



## makaveli6

Road construction map May 2011








Full size:
http://i54.tinypic.com/i39k45.jpg


----------



## RipleyLV

*22.04.2011*

Small update on E22 (Tīnūži-Koknese) junction with a local road to Ogre by panoramio user Dāvis Kļaviņš:

*1.*









*2.*


----------



## RipleyLV

*02.05.2011*

Update on Meža prospect fly-over in Riga by panoramio user knosa:

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*


----------



## makaveli6

Hybrid 87 said:


> Meža prospekts on 08.05.2011.


by Hybrid87


----------



## Alexriga

when this part is going to be opened?


----------



## makaveli6

Alexriga said:


> when this part is going to be opened?


This year!


----------



## makaveli6

> Riga City Council Traffic Department informed that on Saturday, 14. May, vehicle traffic will be open to newly built Slavic and transmission platform to Lubānas street.
> Platform, currently used for access between the Slavic transferred to Lubānas Street will be closed to carry out further work needs to change the traffic flow in the opposite direction. Driving over Slavic transmits the rotation of the circle and will remain the same as before.
> 
> 
> In addition will be an exit from the dock to the assembly, the second level Piedrujas street direction. It will move from the left bank of the Daugava, the Coast and the streets of Moscow on the street without calling Piedrujas Slavic rotating in a circle without passing through Ilūkstes street, which will considerably facilitate the traffic flow Lubanas Katlakalna towards the street.


Source (in Latvian): http://www.rdsd.lv/?ct=sanu1&fu=read&id=478&start=
Newly built estacaed in blue:


----------



## RipleyLV

The whole thing will be opened in July.


----------



## Hybrid 87

The "Green wave" ("Zaļais vilnis") on Brīvības street





Krasta street to Slāvu overpass (including newly constructed parts of Slāvu overpass at ~2:45)


----------



## makaveli6

Spped limit on A10 (Riga-Jurmala) raised from 90 to 100kmh!
http://www.tvnet.lv/auto/satiksme/378091-uz_jurmalas_sosejas_atkal_100


----------



## RipleyLV

*"LAD" released road work map for 2011!*

Click here to view (available in PDF format): http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/Download/?t=pagefile&i=575


----------



## makaveli6

Well theres no point of me posting the U/C map now. 
Nice to see A8 till Jelgava almost completly reconstructed in next two years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting map! What is the new construction along A12 near Ludza?


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the new construction along A12 near Ludza?


Alternative highway from Ludza to Terehova border. First stage (Nirza-Ploski) was opened in 2007 (see pictures here) and the 2nd stage is under construction now (pictures from the site). After opening the whole route is going to be 32,7 km long and shorter by 1,3 km than A12.


----------



## makaveli6

100kmh speed limit on more stretches
A10: Rīga - Jūrmala (6km)
A6: Saulkalne - Ikšķile (3km)
A6: Ikšķile - Elkšņi (2km)
A1: Saulkrasti bypass (19km)
A1: Jelgavkrasti - Svētciems (26km)
A6: Nīcgale - Daugavpils (22km)


----------



## Jevpls

I saw 100 kph sign on A1 yesterday somewhere near Svētciems. Not bad actually


----------



## makaveli6

I think they could do a 100kmh on parts of A2 too, or on A12 between Jekabpils and Rēzekne.
Today i drove on A5 nera Jaunmārupe and it looks like the road is going to be widened to 1.5 lanes, also heard rumors that viaduct to Jaunmarupe is going to be demolished and rounadbout is going to be built there, can anyone vonfirm that?


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Today i drove on A5 nera Jaunmārupe and it looks like the road is going to be widened to 1.5 lanes, also heard rumors that viaduct to Jaunmarupe is going to be demolished and rounadbout is going to be built there, can anyone vonfirm that?


Hmm, that doesn't make any sense and it would be absolute waste of money. Current plans about Rigas bypass upgrade to motorway standarts show this junction existing on the same place with only access road crossings rebuilt into roundabouts. Here's a preview:









I'm not sure, but if they are doing a capital reconstruction of that road they should also rebuild that junction to newest standarts judging by other projects realized in earlier years.


----------



## makaveli6

Was thinking the same, unfortunetly i couldnt find any plans about A5.
Still tough maybe someone knows if its going to be widened to 1.5 lanes?


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Still tough maybe someone knows if its going to be widened to 1.5 lanes?


No, the same width will remain.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

I just rode through Latvia this week when going to Palanga. Unfortunately, it was by bus so I couldn't take photos. What I did notice is that A8 between Jelgava and the Lithuanian border is in a terrible state. It should be repaved or reconstructed ASAP. Are there any plans for it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Not this year...


----------



## makaveli6

A8 between Jelgava and Lithuanian border, is one of the most unused A roads in Latvia, so i dont think its going to be even repaved in near future.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, the section south of Jelgava carries only 3 200 vehicles, dropping to 1 300 vehicles at the border. A7 is almost three times as busy at the Lithuanian border.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yep, the section south of Jelgava carries only 3 200 vehicles, dropping to 1 300 vehicles at the border.


That's comparable to T4/E67 in Estonia between Pärnu and the Latvian border which carries 2300-3500 cars/day.


----------



## RipleyLV

Rebasepoiss said:


> What I did notice is that A8 between Jelgava and the Lithuanian border is in a terrible state. It should be repaved or reconstructed ASAP. Are there any plans for it?


This section of A8 is going to have a capital reconstruction next year from Jelgava city limits till turn to Lielvircava in total 11,5 km lenght. Further works could start in 2014, when Latvia will get next access to EU funding.


----------



## Burtinsh

OMG, still nothing happens on A2. Someone got any news about it's reconstruction? It was planned to begin in this year or 2012, but I haven't heard anything since 2009.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> This section of A8 is going to have a capital reconstruction next year from Jelgava city limits till turn to Lielvircava in total 11,5 km lenght. Further works could start in 2014, when Latvia will get next access to EU funding.


Where did you get that information?!


----------



## makaveli6

Burtinsh said:


> OMG, still nothing happens on A2. Someone got any news about it's reconstruction? It was planned to begin in this year or 2012, but I haven't heard anything since 2009.


It was dissucsed here erlier, if i remember correctly the project was canceled because lack of funding by banks or something like that.


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Where did you get that information?!


It is put in the road reconstruction programme 2010-2012 using Cohesion funds.


----------



## makaveli6

Wow, its strange that i have never noticed that.


----------



## RipleyLV

Riga photo update by *Hybrid87*

*18.06.2011*

Slāvu fly-over.































































Eastern highway - Gaujas street overpass




































Eastern highway - Meža prospect overpass













































Everything will be opened this year. :cheers:


----------



## makaveli6

*Bridge over Dīvāja on A6 reconstructed.*










> Tuesday, June 21, Minister of Transport Uldis Augulis opened the reconstructed bridge over the two on the motorway A6 Riga-Daugavpils-Want-Belarusian border (Paternieki) 77.30 km.
> 
> Detection of the presence of Va / s "Latvian State Roads" board chairman Ivars Paze, Ltd. "The Bridge", Ltd. "The vector T ', Ltd." DROM "representatives Skriveri county council President Guntis Lysenko and the county's youth.


----------



## RipleyLV

About freakin' time. Construction was on hold for more than a half year, glad it is opened.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You know it's bad when the minister of transportation shows up for openings like these


----------



## mcarling

ChrisZwolle said:


> You know it's bad when the minister of transportation shows up for openings like these


That would be true in a bigger country, but not necessarily in a very small country like Latvia. In Singapore (2.5 times the population of Latvia), the Transport Minister shows up for events like this. Singapore has a good record of completing infrastructure projects more or less on time and on budget. On the other hand, it's difficult to imagine the US Secretary of Transportation or the Chinese Minister of Transportation showing up for a minor bridge opening.


----------



## RipleyLV

New E22 Viskāļi-Koknese route (shows U/C status) has been added to zl.lv maps.


----------



## makaveli6

^^Its there for about a week or more now.


----------



## RipleyLV

I don't check maps 24/7. :colgate:

Btw, Bulgaria is closer than you think: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=56.725702,23.695278&hl=lv&ll=56.71958,23.736992&spn=0.077336,0.2635&sll=56.712703,23.705063&sspn=0.07735,0.328903&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=13&z=13


----------



## makaveli6

I do. 
Thats a mistake right? Afaik there isnt any place called "Bulgārija" there.


----------



## RipleyLV

At least it's not that hilarious as once Jaunciems near Riga was written in Cyrillic.


----------



## makaveli6

Drove on A8 today, theres some heavy works going on A5 viaduct over A8, anyone knows if its going to be demolished and a new one is going to be built or just recnstruction? I think that a reconstrucion is more likeley.


----------



## RipleyLV

Next page -->


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Does anyone who has recently driven on A5 in Jūrmala direction know whether both viaducts over A9 are reconstructed aswell?


The roundabout (if it can be called that way) under A5 is being reconstructed currenctly, though nothing on the viaduct.


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Thanks.  Both these viaducts need reconstruction ASAP, freight transport keeps devastating them. Maybe when they'll finish works on the roundabout they will close down those viaducts for reconstruction. 

And what's happening with the bridge near Jaunmārupe?


----------



## Gatis

> And what's happening with the bridge near Jaunmārupe?


(looking from window) - perfectly nothing


----------



## makaveli6

Looks like they are starting works from A8 and then slowly moving towards A9. For example, starting the recionstruction of Jaunmārupe bridge when A8 viaduct is halfway done.


----------



## shakadimas

Night works, paving of Slavu roundabout wearing course 

Last bus before roundabout closure, ready to begin:

Slāvu rotācijas aplis by shakadimas84, on Flickr


Slāvu rotācijas aplis by shakadimas84, on Flickr


Slāvu rotācijas aplis by shakadimas84, on Flickr


Slāvu rotācijas aplis by shakadimas84, on Flickr


Slāvu rotācijas aplis by shakadimas84, on Flickr


Slāvu rotācijas aplis by shakadimas84, on Flickr


Slāvu rotācijas aplis by shakadimas84, on Flickr


Slāvu rotācijas aplis by shakadimas84, on Flickr


Slāvu rotācijas aplis by shakadimas84, on Flickr


----------



## makaveli6

watch in HD.


----------



## makaveli6

bebrs12 said:


> And the low tram stop platforms again :bash: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green retaining wall:


by bebrs12


----------



## makaveli6

Reconstrucion of A8 has started.:banana:


----------



## RipleyLV

^ From Olaine to Dalbe (Jelgava direction)?


----------



## RipleyLV

Daugavpils transporta mezgls:


Jānis;82626046 said:


> 4.08.11.


Opening in the beginning of October.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> ^ From Olaine to Dalbe (Jelgava direction)?


That and from Dalbe to Olaine in Riga direction. Afaik they were going to reconstruct that part only if some money from EU is leftover. Talking about Daugavpils, i was there like four days ago, and drove around almost whole Daugavpils and couldnt find the Transporta Mezgls, where is it located? Also, in the new yearbook, i see that reconstruction of A10's 3x3 part could be started if some more EU money is leftover.


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> That and from Dalbe to Olaine in Riga direction. Afaik they were going to reconstruct that part only if some money from EU is leftover.


Cool. There were some problems with the tender (usual stuff), that's why works on these sections started with a delay, the same goes with Jelgavas bypass, but I dunno when works could start there, probably next year.



> Talking about Daugavpils, i was there like four days ago, and drove around almost whole Daugavpils and couldnt find the Transporta Mezgls, where is it located?


DTM is located near Jaunā Forštate here: http://maps.google.com/?ll=55.894482,26.528614&spn=0.010191,0.041113&t=k&z=16



> Also, in the new yearbook, i see that reconstruction of A10's 3x3 part could be started if some more EU money is leftover.


It's hard to judge by that map if it's A10, more likely it's A5 from A10 to Babīte, since it has bad pavement.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Cool. There were some problems with the tender (usual stuff), that's why works on these sections started with a delay, the same goes with Jelgavas bypass, but I dunno when works could start there, probably next year.


By the way, in the yearbook map it looks like the intersection between P100 and A8 is going to be reconstructed, again, do you have some info on that?


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> By the way, in the yearbook map it looks like the intersection between P100 and A8 is going to be reconstructed, again, do you have some info on that?


The marked section in that map is actually this one: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=A8%2FE77&daddr=Aizsargu+iela&hl=lv&ll=56.659057,23.779736&spn=0.079913,0.328903&sll=56.630231,23.755682&sspn=0.002499,0.008234&geocode=FTD9YAMdcntrAQ%3BFcIbYAMdcndqAQ&mra=me&mrsp=1,0&sz=18&z=13


----------



## makaveli6

Ah, thanks for clearing that up Ripley!


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Reconstrucion of A8 has started.:banana:


They are installing another traffic light aswell. :doh:
http://www.zz.lv/portals/vietejas/raksts.html?xml_id=32181


----------



## makaveli6

Drove past A9/A5 interchange today, the viaduct is beiong reconstructed now too.


----------



## makaveli6

*A5*








Blue = A5 part which is being reconstructed.


----------



## gefiltefish

Hello, Latvian forumers.
On this weekend i am planning a trip to Kuldiga from Riga, and wanted to ask you to help me choose the route. Is it more preferable to go A10 and then P130 thru Kandava, OR A9 till Saldus and then P108? Since the difference is only 12 km (according to google maps) the main criteria is the road quality and traffic volume. Thank You for your help in advance!


----------



## makaveli6

A10 and then on P130, for sure. You could also use A10 and P121, but its under reconstruction currently, so that wont be the best ride.


----------



## mcarling

makaveli6 said:


> This is a map i made in 2010. The bypass goes something along this route. The purple is reocnstruction of existing streets, and the red is a new road built for bypass. Though i am not 100% sure that my map is correct.


Doesn't the article say that the new bypass uses an existing bridge over the river? Or did I read that wrong? If it does use an existing bridge, then it would seem to probably run along Rūjienas iela.


----------



## makaveli6

Yes mcarling, i am very sorry, it was a wrong map, i just made a new one, which should be correct. 








Green: existing roads reconstructed for the bypass.
Blue: newly built road for the bypass.


----------



## mcarling

makaveli6 said:


> Yes mcarling, i am very sorry, it was a wrong map, i just made a new one, which should be correct.


Thanks, but I think I'm reading the article as saying that the new part of the bypass is 500 meters. The new part on your (second) map looks like about 300-350 meters.

I'm sorry to pick at your theories, especially since I don't have one of my own.


----------



## makaveli6

mcarling said:


> Thanks, but I think I'm reading the article as saying that the new part of the bypass is 500 meters. The new part on your (second) map looks like about 300-350 meters.
> 
> I'm sorry to pick at your theories, especially since I don't have one of my own.


I was just thinking about the same, but i could not find any other place where the new road could go. Maybe some one can confirm which is the right route?


----------



## mcarling

I have a theory, which is probably wrong, but I don't have a better theory. What if Rūjienas iela were extended to the southwest? The problem is that a 500 meter extension is a little bit too short to reach anywhere.


----------



## makaveli6

mcarling said:


> I have a theory, which is probably wrong, but I don't have a better theory. What if Rūjienas iela were extended to the southwest? The problem is that a 500 meter extension is a little bit too short to reach anywhere.


Do you mean connecting Rūjienas street to Talavas street?


----------



## mcarling

makaveli6 said:


> Do you mean connecting Rūjienas street to Talavas street?


Yes, that's what I meant. I apologize for not being more clear.


----------



## makaveli6

mcarling said:


> Yes, that's what I meant. I apologize for not being more clear.


That could actually be right. I do know that the part on the Estonian border, is straightened, seen it with my own eyes, but i do not know abaout anything else, but connecting Rūjienas street to Talavs street could be around 500-550 meters, taking that it isn't perfectly straight, avoiding some buildings.


----------



## RipleyLV

The new 500m long stretch mentioned in the article is this one below:









It starts from Estonian T6 in Valga, bypasses old customs terminal and later connects with A3. The map makaveli draw is correct.


----------



## RipleyLV

Valka bypass:





















































http://www.binders.lv/pub/main.php?id=16&sub=16&obj_id=40&kid=


----------



## makaveli6

New road construction map.








Finished: A5 (22 - 35.50 km)
A10 (145 - 164km)
E22 (41 - 63 km)
P124 (67 - 75km)


----------



## RipleyLV

Today I noticed fresh signs installed on Eastern highway in Riga before crossing with Brīvibas avenue. IMO, Purvciems destination should be changed when the final stage of EH will be completed.








- - -
In other local news, as of today the speed limit on Dobeles highway in Jelgava was raised from 50 to 70 km/h. Video of the mentioned road is available here (start at 1:10).


----------



## Hybrid 87

^^ There is also a sign on Brīvības Street in the direction to center just before the junction that shows the way to "Austrumu maģistrāle" (the sign says exactly "Austrumu maģistrāle" and shows that it's the way to the port).


----------



## RipleyLV

That's good. When Ieriķu-Vietalvas part will exist, I can't think of a better replacement for Purvciems than changing it to Dienvidu tilts with A6 and A7 indicators without Kaunas and Vicebsk names, that's about the sign posted above. After this crossing we'll see the usual signage just like it is before Slāvu junction, and there instead of Piedrujas street, destination should be changed to Austrumu maģistrāle.


----------



## Jevpls

Any truck drivers here that could help me with a question?
Latvia has got 2 border crossing points for trucks - Grebņeva and Terehova. Usually car queue is much shorter in Grebņeva than Terehova but due to some reasons truck drivers keep driving through Terehova. It would be easier to cross border at Grebņeva and then drive to your destination from there. It would be a bit longer journey but much faster.
I guess that there is some explanation - maybe some kind of special checking for something in customs?


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ I'll try to answer your question as soon as I speak with one of the drivers.

In the mean time, what the hell happened to Google Maps? I noticed the new update, Southern bridge and Slāvu junction is finally visible, but what bothers me is why they added 3rd stage from SB to Ziepniekkalna street which is on hold currently? Not to mention the further planned part to A8. And E22 Tīnūži-Koknese and Ludza-Ploski is visible with all junctions, even though it's U/C. You can choose your route on these roads, despite the fact they haven't been built yet, but it's cool though.


----------



## makaveli6

AWESOME! 
Though whats wrong with A12 part from Ludz to Rēzekne? Is that road even u/c?


----------



## RipleyLV

You're asking the wrong question here - is it even planned?  I think they made some kind of a mistake by putting that section.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> You're asking the wrong question here - is it even planned?  I think they made some kind of a mistake by putting that section.


Oh, i was afraid of sounding stupid.  But all in all, it's pretty nice to see the maps updated.


----------



## RipleyLV

Also I noticed two errors:
1) E22 crossing with P79 North of Koknese is a roundabout, not a 2-level junction. 
2) The same with E22/P52 crossing before Zilupe, there's a roundabout.


----------



## makaveli6

Whats with P79 and A6? Is there going to be a two level crossing there?


----------



## RipleyLV

Congratulations, you've just found another error!  Just ignore those maps, we'll see the real thing after opening. :cheers:


----------



## makaveli6

I hope Google correct these maps, atleast the errors which aren't even planned. Adding thr StreetView will most likley correct these issues.


----------



## makaveli6

Some pcitures of P124.


















More here: http://foto.delfi.lv/show_original/2460404/?last_image=2460402&backcolor_memory=000000


----------



## Jevpls

Weird things sometimes happens with Google Maps...
Once there was a roundabout in A14/A13 junction but somehow it's corrected. But now these things with E22 are very interesting 

OK, section Ludza - Terehova isn't finished yet and road name change isn't done but at least it's going on and I'm expecting to see it once.
But section Rēzekne - Ludza has got only feasibility study and it's quite far from any road works (not even talking about finished road works).


----------



## RipleyLV

Construction of A12 alternative from Ludza to Ploski (Zilupe) is visible in Yandex maps: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CFaQIDiW


----------



## RipleyLV

Hybrid 87 said:


> There is also a sign on Brīvības Street in the direction to center just before the junction that shows the way to "Austrumu maģistrāle" (the sign says exactly "Austrumu maģistrāle" and shows that it's the way to the port).


Hmm, I saw this sign today and it showed Vecmīlgrāvis and Sarkandaugava instead of Austrumu maģistrāle.


----------



## makaveli6

Watch in HD, i did some experimenting and added some discription in some places, let me know if i should keep doing that in the next video's.


----------



## makaveli6

P4 (45 - 51.4km)
Map: http://g.co/maps/wya2r


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm surprised a regional road like that is still unpaved.


----------



## makaveli6

I too find it strange, knowing that some almost deserted P roads are paved and P4 isn't, but things are changing, it's being paved in three diffrent places currently.


----------



## makaveli6

P80/E22 (5 - 41km)
Map: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=P...vpsrc=6&t=v&mra=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=11&via=1,2&z=13
























The bridge looks like finally closing to completion.








---
Sorry for quality, but knowing the lack of E22 updates here (Or any other for that matter) i tought it might be needed.


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> P80/E22 (5 - 41km)


Is that an acceleration lane on the right? It looks pretty wide here though, must be after junction.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Is that an acceleration lane on the right? It looks pretty wide here though, must be after junction.


It's right after the junction with P8. (Braucot no Kokneses puses uz Rīgu) Though nothing is happening in the exact location currently, no signs of building an interchange.


----------



## RipleyLV

Still land issues probably.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Still land issues probably.


Still i do not understand why did they start the project while all the land issues were not resolved.


----------



## Jevpls

makaveli6 said:


> Still i do not understand why did they start the project while all the land issues were not resolved.


By that time there could be no more money for that project 

After all, it's not that bad. Most of the project can be done and some things have to completed after some while. In my opinion it's better than delay till some time X in future.
And there are some features missing, most of new construction can be in use.


----------



## GROBIN

makaveli6 said:


> P80/E22 (5 - 41km)
> Map: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=P...vpsrc=6&t=v&mra=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=11&via=1,2&z=13
> 
> (...)


I thought E-roads in Latvia only existed as A-roads ! :dunno:


----------



## RipleyLV

GROBIN said:


> I thought E-roads in Latvia only existed as A-roads ! :dunno:


They do, P80/E22 is not official yet. The project is assigned as route E22, stretch Tīnūži-Koknese, cause after opening E22 designation will be taken from the current A6 to the new road.


----------



## makaveli6

*Biggest projects to be completed in 2012*
*Latvia*​
About ~15 A road reconstruction projects

Last part of E22 (Tīnuži - Koknese) construction: Tīnuži - Viskāļi.

E22/A12: Ludza - Nirza construction.

About ~20 P road reconstruction projects


*Riga*​
Western part of Southern Bridge (Interchange with Bauska street and Ziepniekkalna street.)

Reconstruction of Krišijāna Valdemāra and Daugavgrīvas street interchange, construction of new streets around the areas and a bridge over Zunda channel.

Vienības gatve widening and reconstruction.

Construction of M. Keldišā street from Ulbrokas till Lubānas street.


----------



## makaveli6

Can someone point where exactly is fifteenth kilometer on A10?


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Can someone point where exactly is fifteenth kilometer on A10?


Cloverleaf junction with A5. Why ask?


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Cloverleaf junction with A5. Why ask?


Looked up some file's in LVC site, looks like they are going to build a pedrestian bridge there, this year.


----------



## RipleyLV

That's probably Saliena town project: http://www.saliena.com/lv/salienas-pilsēta/ģenerālplāns


----------



## makaveli6

Gājēju - velosipēdistu tilts pār autoceļu A10 Rīga - Ventspils Babītes pagasta teritorijā (km 14,82)
Could it be part of that?


----------



## RipleyLV

No, it appears as an LVC project. Read from top #6 question and answer: http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/?i=112&t=1&f=18

Edit: Yes, that definetly isn't a part of Saliena town project as I firstly thought, the bridge will be located before the junction:


----------



## makaveli6

Oh, that's nice to see some older project's finally moving ahead.


----------



## makaveli6

*New road construction map:*








*Added:*
P87 in Jaunjelgava.

*Finished:*
P80/E22 two level interchange with P32.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> I'm guessing that this part of Kokneses bypass has been opened: http://g.co/maps/5qamv
> http://www.staburags.lv/portals/vietejas/raksts.html?xml_id=24579


----------



## makaveli6

Rīga - Zaķumuižā. Watch in HD quality.


----------



## Agnette

From Lithuania to Latvija (Riga) via [A8], [A5], (HD720p):






click on map:

Map: http://g.co/maps/kdxmp


----------



## makaveli6

LVC has released AADT for 2011, though only the number without any map. 
I only did the A roads, and if someone is intrested in me adding the P roads to map, just say it, and i'll do it. 










Red: 30,000+
Dark orange: 20,000 - 30,000
Orange: 15,000 - 20,000
Dark blue: 5000 - 15,000
Light blue: 5000 or less.


----------



## makaveli6

Rīga -Jelgava, 720p




Map: http://g.co/maps/nh3xu


----------



## makaveli6

Found some intresting photo's of Latvian roads in Soviet time.

Current A6 near Skrīveri









Current P4









This should be the current P73 or P75









Current A2

























Current A3









Current P81









Current A2 near Rauna.









Local road in Latgale









Current A6 near Ikšķile









Should be the current P20









Current P14


----------



## makaveli6

Experimented with the road numbers and names.





For those who have seen my other video's, it would be nice of you to comment which comments were better, the road name's like now added by video editing software, or more detailed info, added by YouTube notes.


----------



## makaveli6

Rīga - Sigulda





Map: http://g.co/maps/gd54z


----------



## Rebasepoiss

I like Youtubue notes more. And if you don't want to see notes, you can turn them off


----------



## makaveli6

Rebasepoiss said:


> I like Youtubue notes more. And if you don't want to see notes, you can turn them off


Thanks Rebasepois!


----------



## RipleyLV

AADT map for 2011 has been released in PDF format: http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/Download/?t=1&i=701

Visually, I like makaveli6's map better. :colgate:


----------



## makaveli6

SAM now says that E22 will be finished by July 2013.


----------



## RipleyLV

*E22/P80 Koknese-Tīnūži*

Update - *01.05.2012*

*1.* View from A6 on Kokneses bypass.









*2.* Overpass for local road, direction to A6.









*3.*









*4.* Direction to Riga. I asked a local if it's even possible to drive on the unfinished road till the roundabout North of Koknese, he replied that the railway bridge is incompleted and you can't.









*5.* Same overpass.









*6.* Other direction.









*7.* How it looks from the ground.









*8.* After the railway crossing, this is the access road to the new highway.









*9.* Direction to A6 and view on start of the new bridge over the railway.









*10.* From the place above, the same view only in the opposite direction.









*11.* Getting closer to bridge over Pērse river.









*12.* On the bridge.









*13.* Before the roundabout.









*14.* On the roundabout.









*15.* This is the view from the new highway on the roundabout posted above in direction to A6. I guess, when works will start on further extension to Pļaviņas, this place will be start of a new viaduct over the crossing.









*16.* End of tarmac. Direction to Riga.









*17.* Direction to Koknese.









*18.* Again direction to Koknese.









*19.* Junction with local Vērene road, Riga direction.









*20.*









*21.* From the overpass, Vērene road with view towards Koknese.









*22.* View towards Vērene.









*23.* From the ground.









*24.* Now some pics of the highway itself after junction with Vērene.









*25.*









*26.*









*27.*









*28.* O-oh, here I turned around and drived back to the junction. 









*29.* Junction with a local road.









*30.* On P80 right after crossing with P8.









*31.*









*32.* Junction with Ogre road, few km before Tīnūži.









:cheers:


----------



## makaveli6

Tu esi Dievs Riplij! 
Is the bridge in Pic32. already driveable?


----------



## Xmaster

A good report. Thanks


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Tu esi Dievs Riplij!





Xmaster said:


> A good report. Thanks


Thanks to both. I tried to catch every, well almost, interesting part of this stretch to show it here. 



makaveli6 said:


> Is the bridge in Pic32. already driveable?


Not yet, but it's very close for opening.


----------



## makaveli6

^^ Oh, it it looks like it has a car crossing it in the picture.


----------



## RipleyLV

That is "Binders" machinery parked.


----------



## makaveli6

A5 in Babīte.









---

A10 reconstruction (24 - 36.5km)


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map









Added:
A9 (Rīga-Liepāja) 0-10km. Continuing of road reconstruction.
P74 (Siliņi - Aknīste) 0-22.5km. Starting works for reconstruction. Current speed limit lowered from 90 to 70km/h.
---
Several projects are on hold currently, including A7, P4, New A12 and P33.


----------



## makaveli6

KarlG said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Daugavgrīvas iela 2012-05-04


by KarlG


----------



## makaveli6

Pretty much entire Latvia can now be seen in StreetView.


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map.









*Added:*
A3 Inčukalns-Valmiera-EST 2 - 27km.
Condition prior to road works.









A5 Riga bypass Salaspils-Babīte 22 - 35.5km.
Condition during technical break.









A9 Rīga-Liepāja 79 - 98km.
Condition prior to road works.









*Removed.*
P33 Ērgļi - Jaunpiebalga - Saliņkrogs 49 - 61km. 
Works are on hold for unknown time.


----------



## makaveli6

Martins said:


> Daugavgrīvas street.


by Martins


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map.








Full size: http://i45.tinypic.com/2ntabmv.jpg

A8 Rīga-Jelgava-LT(Meitene) 19-30km
Condition prior to technical break.


----------



## mcarling

What is the status of the Kekava bypass?


----------



## makaveli6

mcarling said:


> What is the status of the Kekava bypass?


Construction is planned to start in 2017 and to be finished in 2019.


----------



## mcarling

Thanks *makaveli6*.


----------



## makaveli6

A3 reconstruction.


----------



## makaveli6

Rīga - Baldone




Map:http://goo.gl/maps/lEXp

Watch in HD.


----------



## makaveli6

LVC has released road construction map of 2012.
Link: http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/?i=1141


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map.








Full size: http://i49.tinypic.com/2962334.jpg

Finished: P55 (57.40 - 57.70km). 
E22/P79 interchange.


----------



## Thwackum

Planning the drive on A3. Can anyone please advise how long the delay due to construction could be? I'm driving from North-East Estonia to Riga and wonder if I should consider going via Parnu instead if the delays are long. Thanks!


----------



## RipleyLV

Thwackum said:


> Planning the drive on A3. Can anyone please advise how long the delay due to construction could be?


You should be able to cross that segment in ~40 min.


----------



## makaveli6

Thwackum said:


> Planning the drive on A3. Can anyone please advise how long the delay due to construction could be? I'm driving from North-East Estonia to Riga and wonder if I should consider going via Parnu instead if the delays are long. Thanks!


Last week there were no noticable delays, only about two stops, where you had to wait about 3minutes in each.


----------



## Agnette

*Stationary speed cameras in Latvia have already recorded 2,846 speed violations in first week*



> The 23 stationary speed cameras which started operating in Riga and outside the city last week have already recorded 2,846 speeding violations, LETA was informed by State Police spokeswoman Lita Juberte.


The Baltic Course

:master: Does anybody know/have positions list/map of these cameras?


----------



## makaveli6

Agnette said:


> *Stationary speed cameras in Latvia have already recorded 2,846 speed violations in first week*
> 
> 
> 
> The Baltic Course
> 
> :master: Does anybody know/have positions list/map of these cameras?


http://www.balticmaps.eu/
Click on "Fotoradaru karte".  But most of the marks are put in places where movable speed cameras are used, including the stationary ones too. I have seen stationary cameras on Dienvidu, Salu and Vanšu bridges, Brīvibas street and on P89. 
BTW when are you going to upload your video of A8?


----------



## Agnette

^^ Thanx for link. As I understand, there are mobile cams only on the map. POI Plaza doesn't have stationary cameras yet. :|
A8 will be after my returning home from vacation not early than in the last part of June. Please be patient


----------



## makaveli6

Well some of the marked dots are stationary cameras, but you cant tell which are mobile ones, and which are stationary.


----------



## makaveli6

Krimulda - Limbaži




Map: http://goo.gl/maps/5usZ

Watch in HD.


----------



## Groningen NL

^^

At 6:25 I saw a horse and wagon. Was there a wedding going on or do people actually use these as a way of transportation? I know that in Romania people do, so I was just wondering.

No offence


----------



## makaveli6

Groningen NL said:


> ^^
> 
> At 6:25 I saw a horse and wagon. Was there a wedding going on or do people actually use these as a way of transportation? I know that in Romania people do, so I was just wondering.
> 
> No offence


It was a wedding, later i even took a picture of the couple later that day. But deep in the countryside you can still find people travelling with horses, but that would still be very, very rare.


----------



## mcarling

I've driven about 40 RTs between Vilnius and Riga, about 5 RTs between Riga and Tallinn, and some other random driving around Latvia, all since 2000. I don't recall ever seeing one of these in Estonia or Latvia, though I've seen a few in Lithuania and quite a few in Belarus, Russia, and Ukraine.


----------



## makaveli6

mcarling said:


> I've driven about 40 RTs between Vilnius and Riga, about 5 RTs between Riga and Tallinn, and some other random driving around Latvia, all since 2000. I don't recall ever seeing one of these in Estonia or Latvia, though I've seen a few in Lithuania and quite a few in Belarus, Russia, and Ukraine.


As i said, you could spot them somewhere deep in the countryside, most probably somewhere in Latgale, but still it is very rare. I myself, living in Latvia and travelling around it alot, have seen only few of them.


----------



## Groningen NL

makaveli6 said:


> It was a wedding, later i even took a picture of the couple later that day. But deep in the countryside you can still find people travelling with horses, but that would still be very, very rare.


Ok, thanks


----------



## RipleyLV

Last week I overtook gypsies traveling with a horse and wagon full of metal here. :nuts:


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Last week I overtook gypsies traveling with a horse and wagon full of metal here. :nuts:


Ah, Jelgava, the second capital of gypsies after Talsi.


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Ah, Jelgava, the second capital of gypsies after Talsi.


LOL. You sound like Admiral General Hafez Aladeen.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> LOL. You sound like Admiral General Hafez Aladeen.


Hehe, one of the best movies this year imho.  BTW ill be posting some pictures of A8 reconstruction tomorrow, expect better quality than usual.


----------



## makaveli6

Reconstruction of Vienība alley.


















A8 reconstruction.

Traffic is currently only in one lane in each direction.









Nearing Olaine, still 1+1









Just before Olaine, each direction gets it's own carriageway, but works continue on both sides now.

















This continues after Jaunolaine too.









Nearing Dalbe, here is the new pavement laid last year, but finishing works are still going on there.









Last remains of the old pavement.









And here









Bonus: Sheeps


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map.









Added: V164 EST-Mazsalaca-Dīkļi 0-17km.
Condition prior to road works:









Full Size:http://i50.tinypic.com/302ant3.jpg


----------



## makaveli6

A5 reconstruction.
Currently the new pavement is being laid, and some earthworks are going on too.
















----
P132


----------



## makaveli6

P4 reconstruction.
New asphalt has been laid already after Jugla.









But after a little while, traffic is regulated by traffic lights.









Thats how the road looks there:









And this:









After the two small parts which are regulated by traffic lights, the new pavement strats again.

















And an extra, 
P4 in Ērgļi









P30 in Vecpiebalga








---

New asphalt is being laid on Daugavgrīva street.


----------



## Jevpls

I was driving A7 yesterday (direction Bauska - Rīga) and I saw roadworks near Ķekava. Some photos:


----------



## makaveli6

Thanks for the update. Good to see that the section from Baloži till Ķekava is teared apart.


----------



## makaveli6

A5 2x2 part, currently earthworks are going ahead and on some parts of the road pavement is being laid. Speed limit is lowered to 50 - 70km/h.
























---
A9 0 - 10km. Currently the pavement is being laid and some ramp's are being constructed. Speed limit is lowered to 50kmh.


----------



## DITTRICH

I regularly travel on the A13 and the A12 every year going through Daugavpils > Rezekne > Zilupe > Terehova > Russia. The A13 from the Lithuanian border is a disgrace with hardly any improvements in the last 5 years. I know that money is tight and that Latvia is having a tough time but this route is in part a major trucking route into Russia from the EU and I cannot understand why it is taking so long to upgrade the roads. Perhaps someone more knowledgeable and able to read Latvian can explain to me! And don't worry about national pride! Parts of the M9 in Russia are worse than anything in Latvia.
Rgds
Les


----------



## makaveli6

Latgale (the region where A12 and A13 is) is the most undeveloped region of Latvia. There are hardly any road constructions going on there currently, nothing much is planned too. I wont get into much detlais why is that happening and so on, but there was planned reconstruction of some part of A13 between Daugavpils and Rēzekne in 2011, but it was never realised because of the rising coasts of construction, and other more needed projects were put ahead. On the other hand A12 is an OK road between Jēkabpils and Rēzekne. Currently a new highway is being built from Ludza till Zilupe and will be finished next year. After finishing the road will get the A12 name and will be few kilometers shorter than the old A12, and it will also be 1.5 + 1.5 lanes.


----------



## DITTRICH

@makaveli6
Thanks for that. I guess that's why the Rezekne hotels aren't so good either. The trucks will have somewhere nice to park then. I was under the impression that there was a plan to redevelop the border crossing to increase capacity but I don't try to hold my breath waiting for it.


----------



## makaveli6

DITTRICH said:


> @makaveli6
> Thanks for that. I guess that's why the Rezekne hotels aren't so good either. The trucks will have somewhere nice to park then. I was under the impression that there was a plan to redevelop the border crossing to increase capacity but I don't try to hold my breath waiting for it.


AFAIK, there is some construction going on at the border too (my construction map). Atleast there was something happening when i was travelling around Latgale last year.


----------



## makaveli6

*Reconstruction of Daugavgrīva street*

















































*Construction of Durbe street.*

















*Sheet pilling on Daugavgrīva street*

















*Construction of M. Bezdelīgu street.*


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map.









Finished: P121 (Tukums - Kuldīga) 58 - 71 km.
Full size: http://i49.tinypic.com/ddia9u.jpg


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> AFAIK, there is some construction going on at the border too (my construction map). Atleast there was something happening when i was travelling around Latgale last year.


Yes there are widening A12 to 2+1 standard. GS has that covered: http://goo.gl/maps/F6sH Unfortunately no funding for A13 though.


----------



## DITTRICH

RipleyLV said:


> Yes there are widening A12 to 2+1 standard. GS has that covered: http://goo.gl/maps/F6sH Unfortunately no funding for A13 though.


Nice that street view goes right to the border control! Strange that LT can allocate funds to A13 border with LV yet LV feels that it is not necessary.


----------



## makaveli6

Just found out that a short stretch of A13 will indeed be reconstructed next year. (61 - 73km)


----------



## RipleyLV

I'm sure A13 will attract more investments in the next EU planning period starting from 2014, nevertheless it's a very important route on which our authorities should show interest for more development.


----------



## makaveli6

Smiltene - Ieriķi, 720p.




Map: http://goo.gl/maps/dHte


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map.









Added: A6 (Rīga - Daugavpils - Krāslava - Paternieki) 47 - 51km. Periodic maintenance is going now and speed limit is lowered to 50km/h.
Condition prior to road works:









P17 (Valmiera - Rūjiena - EST) 29km. Periodic maintenance of bridge over Seda river and speed limit is lowered to 50km/h.
Condition prior to road works:









--

Full size: http://i45.tinypic.com/555xzc.jpg


----------



## makaveli6

A10 Rīga - Ventspils reconstruction (24 - 36km).

In the first kilometers final layer os asphalt has been already laid.









Few km's later only 1 lane has it's final layer laid.









This stretch is still waiting for it's final layer.









In a shirt while, you can see that only of the lane's has asphalt, the other is still waiting or it so we are driving on gravel.









Somewhere around 30th kilometer, the olf asphalt has been removed and the traffic ir organized on gravel. :|









As you can see, it was quite a dusty drive there.









And here.









As it can be seen, in the last km's one lane still has the old pavement.








-----
And a Bonus:
P131 in Roja

















And the same road near Kolka.


----------



## makaveli6

Rīga - Zaķumuiža




Map: http://goo.gl/maps/8rtn


----------



## makaveli6

SM to buy new land for E22 reconstruction.


> Road reconstruction of these parcels of land will be purchased Kegums, Lielvarde and Ogre. The total transaction amount by which the land would be expropriated the owners of public money, is 117 992 LVL.
> 
> Motorway E22 Riga (Tīnūži) - Koknese reconstruction is one of the largest ongoing projects in the roads now. The project total is 102 million. Ls, of which nearly 86.7 million. Ls is the Cohesion Fund and 15.3 million. Ls national co-financing.
> 
> The project to reconstruct and construct a new road sections approximately 72 miles in length, to reconstruct the five bridges, and build three new bridges, 22 new underpasses, 10 new two-level crossings, one one-lovele crossing, and local roads in 40km lenght.
> 
> The project is planned to be completed in 2015.


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map.









Finished: P85 in Jaunjelgava.

Added: P4 (Rīga - Ērgļi) 0 -2km. The road will be repaved, currently the speed limit is 50km/h and you should cross this stretch in about 15 minutes.
Condition prior to works: 









P48 (Kārsava - Tilža - Dubļukalns) 0 - 7km. This stretch will be fully reconstructed. Currently speed limit lowere to 50km/h.
Condition prior to works:









Full size: http://i50.tinypic.com/r89tdx.jpg


----------



## makaveli6

Continuing my trip (You can read the Lithuanian part in Lithuanian highway thread). 
After crossing the LT/LV border you could instantly see that Lithuanian A13 is in much better condition than Latvian A11. I didn't take any pictures because it was already pretty late and we had alot of catching up to our scedhule. After a few kilometers we turned on to P113 because we could bypass Liepāja by using and and getting to our next destenition faster. 









In the start the road was paved, not the best quality but you could drive on it without your wheels falling off.  Some kilometer later the pavement ended and from there it was gravel all the way till village of Bārta some 30 kilometers from the P113 start.









I was suprised to see this road unpaved, because it could be really used as Liepāja bypass if it was paved.

















As said earlier, after the village of Bārta the road is paved all the way till A9 in Grobiņa. I also didn't take pictures of that because of the hurry. Generally the pavament wasn't bad but after visiting Lithuania it seemed very shaky. While on A9 a thunderstrom catched us and i stopped to take this picture of A9 and a rainbow.









As for A9, there is not much I can say. The pavement conditions tend to change every few kilometers, there were some worse parts, some were in better conditions than other, but overall it wasnt a bad drive. Not far from Skrunda we stopped for a cup of coffee and a desert (seemed like a nice place for dinner, if someone is intrested the place is called Kalnakrogs). So i took some pictures of A9 around there.

















All the other pictures will be of two road constructions. First one being A9 (Rīga - Liepāja) 79 - 98km. The constructions started this year and are planned to be finished next year. Road will be fully reconstructed and currently there are earthworks, culvert and pavement works going on. First sign of construction could be seen in Brocēni. 









After that it was quite for a while, and then we got to a part where pavament is already laid, though not the final layer.









Traffic was regulated with traffic lights in some places and the speed limit lowered to 50-70km/h.

























After that, we got to a place where the old aspahlt has ben removed but no other works have been done since that, so we had to drive on gravel for a little while.









And going further even the old pavement wasnt removed.









The other spot of road constructions was A5, i didn't drive the whole stretch, only after the A9 interchange. Earthworks were happening as pavement was being laid there.

























And this is the end, I hope you had a good time reading my report.


----------



## makaveli6

A8 (Rīga - Jelgava - LT) reconstruction. Currently earthworks are going and and pavement is being laid. Speed limit reduced to 70km/h.

Just after Riga, one carriageway is closed so drivers coming form Jelgava or Lithuania now have to drive on the other side.


















Just before Jaunolaine eveyrhting goes back to normal. Here is the new pavement, now awaiting for road markings.

















The same after Jaunolaine. 









Later down the road, one lane is closed because the final layer of aspahlt was laid not so long ago.









This changes abit later, when the side's are changed and half of the road is still waiting for it's final layer...









And few kilometers later the whole road is waiting for it.









Around Dalbe the pavement is already laid, only waiting for it's markings.









And the bridge over Misa is being reconstructed here.


----------



## Agnette

The new video of A8 road from Lithuania to Latvia:


----------



## makaveli6

Very nice video, as always.


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map.









Added: P62 (Krāslava - Preiļi - Madona) 71 - 79km. The road will be fully reconstructed, currently speed limit is lowered to 70km/h and earthworks are going on.
Condition prior to works:









Finished: A9 (Rīga - Liepāja) 0 - 10km. 

Full size: http://i47.tinypic.com/347uvix.jpg


----------



## makaveli6

Works on Southern bridge's third stage have resumed. Saw some machinery and workers there 30min ago.


----------



## mcarling

makaveli6 said:


> Works on Southern bridge's third stage have resumed.


Dienvidu tilts, right? What is the third stage? Is that the new connection to the A7? I was last there two years ago and the progress was slow. I had been wondering whether or not it was open yet.


----------



## makaveli6

mcarling said:


> Dienvidu tilts, right? What is the third stage? Is that the new connection to the A7? I was last there two years ago and the progress was slow. I had been wondering whether or not it was open yet.


Yes. The third stage connects the bridge with A7. The construction was stopped about two years ago, because of financial reasons, some 30% of works were done by then, now it's planned to be finished next year. Here are some renders.


----------



## Agnette

What about connection with A8? :dunno:


----------



## makaveli6

A5 reconstruction. Currently earthworks are going on and pavement is being laid. Speed limit is lowered to 50 - 70 km/h.

Pavement waiting for markings.









Bridge over A9 is currently closed, and we need to take the roundabout under it, to continue on to A5.









Looks scary, dosen't it? 









After interchange with P132, eveyrhting is finished, except the interchange with A8 and the old Jelgava highway.








-------------

Today I also traveled on A7, partly, currently earthworks, culvert construction and pavement laying is going on.

Roundabout with A5 waiting for markings.









Travelling in the direction of Riga, just before Ķekava, still needs the final layer.









Pavement being laid in Ķekava, traffic organized in one lane.

























After Ķekava, pavement has been laid, but again, still waiting for the final layer.









It started raining...









...and then stopped.









Hope, you enjoyed.


----------



## makaveli6

Agnette said:


> What about connection with A8? :dunno:


It was planned some time ago, to be constructed together with the connection to A7, but was scrapped early in the project. Nothing heard about it, since then. Maybe in the next EU planning period.


----------



## makaveli6

Daugavgrīvas street.

Everything is almost finished around Neste. Currenlty traffic going to city center is going on detour on Klinģeru street.

















Traffic heading in the direction of Bolderāja, now needs to use newly built Durbes street and Nameja krastmala.

















Does it look like there was a street there before?

















Here the street is narrowed down in many places.

















The new Daugavgrīva street will go here.


----------



## makaveli6

*Updated road construction map.*









*Added*: A10 (Rīga - Ventspils) 39 - 41km.
The stretch will be repaved. Currently earthworks and pavement millling is going on. Speed limit lowered to 50 km/h.
Condition prior to works:









P4 (Rīga - Ērgļi) 91 - 100km.The stretch will be fully reconstructed. Currently earthworks and mobilization going on. Speed limit lowered to 70-50 km/h.
Condition prior to works:









----

*Finished*: P32 (Līgatne - Skrīveri) 36 - 41km. 

FULL SIZE:
http://i45.tinypic.com/23svifk.jpg


----------



## Jevpls

That A10 section won't be easy one. It's quite narrow road and has got high AADT. I guess that many drivers will complain about long waiting (that's typical - everything is bad  ).


----------



## makaveli6

*Updated road construction map.*









*Added*: P121 (Tukums - Kuldīga) 71 - 77km. Will be fully reconstructed. Works being done by Strabag. Currently earthworks and dismantling of structures are going on. Speed limit lowered to 30 - 70 km/h and the stretch is being regulated by two traffic lights. You can pass the section in about 20minutes.
Condition prior to works:









FULL SIZE: http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t468/mepaulrye/latvia4.jpg


----------



## makaveli6

A10 (Rīga - Ventspils) 24 - 36 and 39 - 41km reconstruction and repaving. Currently pavement is being laid, bus stops are being built, some earthwroks going on and asphalt milling. Speed limit lowered to 50 - 70km/h.

On the first section, pavement has been laid almost in full lenght.









In the last kilometers the pavement is still waiting for the final layer.









On the second section, the old aspahalt has been scratched off. Stiil the ride is horrible.

















---
A5 (Riga bypass/Salaspils - Babīte) reconstruction. Erathworks and pavement laying going on. Unfortunetly I didn't drive the whole stretch.


----------



## RipleyLV

Aerial view on Eastern Highway (inner city bypass) in Riga:








From Yearbook 2011: http://rdsd.lv/box/files/gadagramata11.pdf


----------



## ssh

Hello good neighbours in the south! I will be driving to your lovely capital tomorrow from Tallinn and I'm hoping someone could recommend me a path to take me from A1 to RIX with the lightest possible traffic and hassle (but without making a massive detour either).

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## makaveli6

You should use the inner city bypass. http://goo.gl/maps/dH9ph
Hope that helped.


----------



## ssh

It was great, thank you!

And I have to say, driving in Latvia feels quite different somehow. The "three"-lane overtaking on A1 was quite something for a noob.


----------



## makaveli6

Dosen't Estonia also have 1.5x1.5 roads? Last time I drove there (South Estonia) I think I remember you having some of them too.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ No, Estonia has no 1.5x1.5 roads because they are deemed too dangerous. We might get some 2+1 roads in the future though.


----------



## Jevpls

Many people disliked A1 road in the beginning but after some while everything goes on very smoothly. Sure, sometimes agressive "driving specialists" can be seen but they are everywhere.
I can hardly imagine that high AADT on A1 driving on an ordinary 2 lane road. Without these wide shoulders there could be no overtaking possibilities at all.


----------



## makaveli6

Dosen't seem too dangerous to me, 1x1 roads are far more dagnerous than A1.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

1.5x1.5 roads invite reckless driving, such as trucks passing eachother half on the opposite direction, hoping oncoming motorists would shift to the shoulder. 

2-lane rural roads are by far the most dangerous roads to drive on, compared to 50 km/h urban roads and motorway(like) roads. Countries where this kind of roads exist usually have the worst traffic safety rates of Europe, such as Romania, Poland, Lithuania and Greece.


----------



## makaveli6

I have drove on A1 countless times, but never saw a truck, or a bus for that matter, passing each other. I guess it depends country by country and it's drivers.


----------



## jkk

makaveli6 said:


> I have drove on A1 countless times, but never saw a truck, or a bus for that matter, passing each other. I guess it depends country by country and it's drivers.


Another thing I always wonder when driving South is how cyclists and pedestrians survive on the A1..


----------



## makaveli6

jkk said:


> Another thing I always wonder when driving South is how cyclists and pedestrians survive on the A1..


There is a pedestrian paths in the populated places or other built up area's.


----------



## makaveli6

A9 in Biksti.


----------



## Agnette

makaveli6 said:


> I have drove on A1 countless times, but never saw a truck, or a bus for that matter, passing each other. I guess it depends country by country and it's drivers.


I saw it yesterday several times from Saulkrasti to Baltezers. I would say quite dangerous road.


----------



## makaveli6

A7 reconstruction. Currently earthworks, culvert constructions and pavement laying is going on. Speed limit lowered to 70-50km/h.

Just after the turn to Baloži, the pavaemt is laid and only waiting for the markings.









Culvert construction on Titurga (?)









After that, the final layer of aspahtl hasnt been laid yet.









Before Ķekava the old apshalt is still in place. This could be last picture of it.  A historycal photo, if i may. 









And in Ķekava, the pavement is laid, only waiting for the final layer.









Unfortunetly I didnt drive the wholce strecth.


----------



## Agnette

Jevpls said:


> Many people disliked A1 road in the beginning but after some while everything goes on very smoothly. Sure, sometimes agressive "driving specialists" can be seen but they are everywhere...


Good illustration how it works on A1 (in Baltezers) in my YouTube video below (click on pic):


----------



## makaveli6

But whats so dangerous there in your opinion? Still it is better than a usual 1x1 road where you have to get in the other lane to overtake.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you want people to be able to pass all the time, then construct a decent four-lane road. This is making a two-lane road into a de-facto four-lane road. There is a reason why you won't find such roads in countries with good traffic safety.


----------



## makaveli6

Agree, but making a two-lane road is alot more expensive. It's still a two lane road and it's the driver choice to use or not to use the other half line, but take in mind that there are slower vehicles like tractors that use the half lane all the time, so everyone passing them dont have to use the other side of the road. It would be a lot mroe dangerous drive if everyone (even trucks) would have to pass the tractor. The traffic volumes there wouldn't justify build a 2+2 road there + it would be very expensive for our standarts, because we would have to build a whole new road bypassing Ādaži, Baltezers and the numerous lakes around there.


----------



## verreme

ChrisZwolle said:


> If you want people to be able to pass all the time, then construct a decent four-lane road. This is making a two-lane road into a de-facto four-lane road. There is a reason why you won't find such roads in countries with good traffic safety.


Spanish _nacionales_ often feature this setup with hard shoulders, but people simply don't pull to the shoulder to let others pass. So, the shoulder has its emergency lane function. It's a matter of driving culture.


----------



## Agnette

makaveli6 said:


> ...It's still a two lane road and it's the driver choice to use or not to use the other half line...


According to the Latvian driving rules car drivers are not allowed to drive on the hard shoulders except giving way for emergency services vehicles. There are other 3 exceptions in the Rules allowing drive on shoulder.


----------



## makaveli6

I remember LVC releasing a booklet about A1, it said that driver IS allowed to use the other half lane.

EDIT: Trying to find it now, no luck.


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map.









Three projects have started this week.
P4 (Rīga - Ērgļi) 8 - 9.5km. Stretch will be repaved. Works are being carried out by Ceļu pārvalde. Currently bus stop construction, road paving and earthworks are going on. Speed limit is lowered to 50km/h and traffic is organized with lights. 
Condition prior to works:









P22 (Valka - Rūjiena) 21.5 - 28.5km. Stretch will be fully reconstructed. Works are being carried out by Limbažu ceļi. Currently preperation works, shrub trimming and earthworks going on. Traffic is organized with signs and speed limit lowered to 50km/h.
Condition prior to works:








---

P40 (Alūksne - Zaiceva) 15.5 - 25km. Works are being carried out by 8 CBR. Currently eqartworks and culvert construction is going on. Traffic is organized with signs and speed limit lowered to 50km/h.
Condition prior to works:


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> I remember LVC releasing a booklet about A1, it said that driver IS allowed to use the other half lane.
> 
> EDIT: Trying to find it now, no luck.


http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/PC/PageImages/Original/1205.jpg & http://www.lvceli.lv/LV/PC/PageImages/Original/1204.jpg


----------



## Jevpls

jkk said:


> Another thing I always wonder when driving South is how cyclists and pedestrians survive on the A1..


I've heard about many bad accidents before this reconstruction.



makaveli6 said:


> I remember LVC releasing a booklet about A1, it said that driver IS allowed to use the other half lane.
> .


You can use that shoulder in case this line isn't continuous. If it is then you shouldn't use it.
In many cases people avoid this rule. For example, people from smaller roads have ability to drive on the main road (A1) without waiting for a long time. They drive on the shoulder and after reaching proper speed join the main traffic.



ChrisZwolle said:


> If you want people to be able to pass all the time, then construct a decent four-lane road. This is making a two-lane road into a de-facto four-lane road. There is a reason why you won't find such roads in countries with good traffic safety.


I agree. This could be a good solution but as far as I know, this A1 isn't to be reconstructed that soon. It can be done only A7 (Ķekava bypass), A4 and A10 sections.


----------



## makaveli6

A3 reconstruction. Didn't drive the whole stretch, only until Ragana.

In the start everyhting i almost finished, minus some visual touches.









In Murjāņi the old pavement can be still driven on.









Almost finished, again.


----------



## Ocean Railroader

It's good to see them repairing the two lane roads in that I notice on this website a lot of places seem to be building or working on the 4 lane Motorways but not much is known about the two lane highways.


----------



## mcarling

Ocean Railroader said:


> It's good to see them repairing the two lane roads in that I notice on this website a lot of places seem to be building or working on the 4 lane Motorways but not much is known about the two lane highways.


I've lived in the Baltics (mostly in Vilnius, but also in Riga) for about 10 years and my impression is that the road construction programs have been a more or less balanced mix of a) building 2x2 motorways/expressways, b) upgrading 1x2 highways with a solid foundation (always lacking in soviet construction) and wider lanes and shoulders, and c) paving unpaved rural roads. You're right that most members of this forum take more interest in and more photographs of the 2x2 highway construction. The Via Baltica (E67) is a good example of a mostly 1x2 highway nearly all of which has been rebuilt to much improved standards throughout Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania.

ps: Yes, I realize that Estonia does not legally classify their 2x2 highways as motorways or expressways, but I think of them as _de facto_ expressways despite not being controlled-access roads.


----------



## makaveli6

Updated road construction map.









Works on P4 (Rīga - Ērgļi) 61.-5 - 69km have been finished.
---
Works have been stated in three places this week.
P32 (Līgatne - Skrīveri) 51.5 - 63.5km. Will be fully reconstructed. Works are being carried out by Strabag and A.C.B. Currently earthworks are going on and pavement is being laid.
Condition prior to works:









P86 (Sērene - Kalnieši) 5.5 - 11.5km. Pavement maintenance works on going. Works are being carried out by Panevēžio keilai. 
Condition prior to works:









P103 (Dobele - Bauska) 45-5 - 48.5km. Pavement maintenance works on going. Works are being carried out by Panevēžio keilai.
Condition prior to works:


----------



## Burtinsh

Something going on at P8 strech Inciems-Turaida. I checked LVC map, and makeveli6's map, but didn't find this construction. After what I've seen it looks like only reconstruction of small strech (about 300 meters), but my girlfriend said that there's freshly repaired strech somewhere near Inciems. Does anyone got any additional information about this? No map shows it. -.-

Bonus: Pair of pics by me. Quality might not be the best. 









This is when I first noticed construction. I have no idea what's going on there right now, I'm not into road construction process at all. 









Same place, going to other direction, about 3 hours later. New asphalt had been laid already. Pretty fast, huh? 
P.S. Sorry about that winshield and stuff. Took this pic in a hurry. :lol:

Well I can't tell anything more right now. If someone has some more info, post it please. And if you guys want more updates, I live nearby, so I can get them if there's interest.


----------



## makaveli6

There are alot of V and P roads currently being repaved in small stretches, the money was allocated by goverment a month ago for stretches which are in ”avarijas" condition. You can see the full list in LVC's iepirkumi.  And ofcourse, please do make updates if that's close to you.


----------



## makaveli6

*A10 (Rīga - Ventspils) 24 - 36.5km.* Currently road surface and bus stop construction. Speed limit is limited to 50 - 70km/h. 

The first kilometers are ready and only awaiting for road markings.









Ditch digging going on.









In the next kilometers the last part of asphalt is being laid and traffic is organized by lights in one-lane.









After that there is a stretch awaiting the final layer.

















Freshly laid apshalt.









This place seems a bit dangerous now without barriers...


----------



## Burtinsh

I checked that page you said. I found that list, even some 2 or 3 lists, but I still couldn't manage to find P8 anywhere. Maybe I just suck at searching.


----------



## makaveli6

*Updated road construction map.*









Works have started in P89 (Ķekava - Skaistkalne) 28.5 - 30.5km. Works are being carried out by Panevēžio keliai. Pavement maintenance works going on. Currently repaving is going on.
Condition prior to works:


----------



## makaveli6

*Updated road construction map.*









Works on: P4 (Rīga - Ērgļi) 0 -2km.
P4 (Rīga - Ērgļi) 8 - 9.5km.
P76 (Aizkraukle - Jēkabpils) 24.5 - 33.5km.
P86 (Sērene - Kalnieši) 5.5 - 11.5km.
P89 (Ķekava - Skaistkalne) 28.5 - 30.5km. 
P103 (Dobele - Bauska) 45-5 - 48.5km.


----------



## makaveli6

A7 reconstruction, unfortunetly I didnt drive the full stretch, but here come the pictures. Currently earthworks, road and culvert construction and greening is going on. 


































Old apshalt still in place.


















----

A5 and P80/E22 update coming soon.


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> A5 and P80/E22 update coming soon.


Sweet. I can't wait!


----------



## makaveli6

Finished my trip just about 20 minutes ago. Found some unspotted and unsual speed sigsn again. First is a 80km/h sign on A6. http://maps.google.com/?ll=56.620779,25.282459&spn=0.009008,0.01929&t=m&z=16&layer=c&cbll=56.620702,25.283047&panoid=3JYZxEjnXphN-i0x5YrJFA&cbp=12,294.83,,1,6.01

And a 40km/h sign on P87. http://maps.google.com/?ll=56.586374,25.23993&spn=0.009063,0.01929&t=m&z=16&layer=c&cbll=56.586154,25.24025&panoid=iyJrY1ES0hNLLlW6dyS9ag&cbp=12,182.5,,0,20.32

---

A5 reconstruction. Most of the works are finished, only some small stretches around A9 and A8 interchanges are having some works done. Mostly around A8.

Around A8, some small stretches still waiting for the pavement.

















This part from A8 till P132 interchanges was mostly finished in 2011.









The second part from P132 till A9 interchange was mostly finished this year, but some minor works are still going on.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wish Dutch N-roads looked like that. Ours are much narrower and less well-designed.


----------



## makaveli6

P80/E22 construction. Significant work has been done since the last time I drove there, but altogether the road is taking shape very slowly. Some 25 of the 35 kilometers on the old track, have been paved. Most of them still awaiting for the final layer. Most of the interchanges and bridges are partly finished. None of them are 100% finished, and only few opened to traffic. Dont know about the newly built part from Viskaļi to Koknese, it's still on-hold. Sorry for the poor wuality in some pictures, it was quite rainy.


















The bridge over V968 has been finally finished, but not the whole interchange. (Maybe someone isnt so lazy as me, and can edit the bridge now as drivable in OSM  )










































































-------

Also no signs of works on P32. And here are some bonus pics of P32 in village of Skrīveri.

















------

Coming up next on updates is P80/E22/Koknese bypass.


----------



## Burtinsh

Damn, that's one sweet road. :cheers:

Nothing new in P8. Seems like they are not in a rush. Since I drove there last time, they have done nothing new. Like 200m stretch in Turaida, and about half-kilometre of other new asphalt in other parts of that road. I have some pics, but as they show nothing interesting, I'm not posting them this time..


----------



## makaveli6

*Updated road construction map.*









Works ahve started on P32 (Līgatne - Skrīveri) 29 - 36.5km. Will be fully reconstructed and works are being done by HOCHTIEF Solution Latvija. 
Condition prior to works:









Also this week works have been finished on 
A6 (Rīga - Daugavpils - Krāslava - Paternieki) 47 - 51km
&
V164 EST-Mazsalaca-Dīkļi 0-17km.


----------



## SeanT

Nice, how many Kms of "Beach" (see-shore) can you find in Latvia?


----------



## makaveli6

SeanT said:


> Nice, how many Kms of "Beach" (see-shore) can you find in Latvia?


500km, if I understood your question correctly.


----------



## Xmaster

Nice work - keep it updating


----------



## makaveli6

Thanks! 
----
Latvia: A8 Rīga - Jelgava.


----------



## makaveli6

After a lot of reading, reworking and drawing I have finished the map.









If anyone has some corrections or questions, I'd be happy to correct the map or answer youre questions. 

----

Also works on P62 between Rudzāti and Preiļu rajons, will start in march/april.


----------



## crimio

Nice work!


----------



## OulaL

Motorways and expressways? Sweet. Is there legislation for those already? And what's the difference between those two in Latvia?

What about the new bridge east of the Riga reservoir dam - any guesses about years?


----------



## Burtinsh

So sweet. I truly hope all of it would be built until 2025 or 2030 at most.. And a question as you said.. What about new A6/E22 part? The one that is being built now. Afaik it was planned as a future motorway too..


----------



## makaveli6

OulaL said:


> Motorways and expressways? Sweet. Is there legislation for those already? And what's the difference between those two in Latvia?
> 
> What about the new bridge east of the Riga reservoir dam - any guesses about years?


Information I used for the map is mostly pre-crisis stuff, so these plans will probably change, whenever something of the shown will go ahead. As for motorways and expressways, the biggest diffrence is the speed limit (130/110 km/h respectively and expressways are allowed to have one interchange per kilometer, but motorways are allowed to have one interchange on bigger distance (4km?). 

Are you talking about the one shown on map? On pre-crisis time it was planned that construction would start around 2014, but now it seems that we wont see any construction there before 2025, but I hope I'm wrong, hehe.



Burtinsh said:


> So sweet. I truly hope all of it would be built until 2025 or 2030 at most.. And a question as you said.. What about new A6/E22 part? The one that is being built now. Afaik it was planned as a future motorway too..


Only few projects could be realised before that time, probably A10, Ķekava bypass A7, and maybe the E22 enterance in to Riga. 
A6/E22 Tīnuži-Koknese wont be upgraded in nearest time, I haven't heard any real plans for that, though thats my guess, because I havent seen any real plans on paper about widening it.


----------



## Burtinsh

makaveli6 said:


> Only few projects could be realised before that time, probably A10, Ķekava bypass A7, and maybe the E22 enterance in to Riga.
> A6/E22 Tīnuži-Koknese wont be upgraded in nearest time, I haven't heard any real plans for that, though thats my guess, because I havent seen any real plans on paper about widening it.


Hmm, thanks. But it's still weird, because when I read the project somewhere like year ago it was one of main purposes of current construction, to widen it starting from 2017 or something like that. That's also the reason why they're making 2 level junctions on the road. Or at least they should make them..


----------



## makaveli6

Burtinsh said:


> Hmm, thanks. But it's still weird, because when I read the project somewhere like year ago it was one of main purposes of current construction, to widen it starting from 2017 or something like that. That's also the reason why they're making 2 level junctions on the road. Or at least they should make them..


Yeah, there were some talks, but nothing has really been done on that matter since then. Anyway the project itself wont payoff in another 20-30 years, not even talking about the further stages till Pļavinas and even Jēkabpils, so I dont see them widening it until it starts to pay off, or atleast until E22 is extended in to Riga, and as I said, that wont happen in the next ten years. :|


----------



## OulaL

makaveli6 said:


> As for motorways and expressways, the biggest diffrence is the speed limit (130/110 km/h respectively and expressways are allowed to have one interchange per kilometer, but motorways are allowed to have one interchange on bigger distance (4km?).


I see. In that case expressway is probably better to Ainaži as well as it is at the Riga bypass. But all the way to Bauska? Not motorway at all?



makaveli6 said:


> Are you talking about the one shown on map? On pre-crisis time it was planned that construction would start around 2014, but now it seems that we wont see any construction there before 2025, but I hope I'm wrong, hehe.


Yes, on E67. Maybe EU could help a little, it would benefit international traffic a lot anyway.


----------



## makaveli6

All of these projects will probably built only if EU helps with the money. Our road budget is about 150 million Lats a year, that includes maintaining the highways in winter etc. Almost all current construction works are financed by EU.


----------



## makaveli6

This might as well be the final version for now, I have scrapped the motorway/expressway colours and created just one, for all dual carriageways, removed final part of Jelgava and Ķekava southern bypass and added the last missing link of Riga bypass.


----------



## makaveli6

And here is the map of Riga, I would appriciate some corrections, because I have a feeling that something is missing.










----
Another bunch of projects that will probably be realised this year:


Seam recovery on Saulkrasti bypass. ~50 000Ls
Renovation of Riga HES, bridge over Daugava. ~65 000Ls
Renovation of A5 interchange with A8 and V13. ~170 000Ls
Renovation of A12 viaduct over Rēzekne - Pskov railway line. ~220 000Ls.
Finishing reconstruction of E22/P32 local road 0.0.km - 2,060km. ~727 000Ls.
A8 (Rīga - Jelgava - LT) 49.3km - 60,0km. ~7 395 000Ls.


----------



## makaveli6

AADT list for 2012 has been released. I've put the A roads on a map.









Red = 25,000+
Dark Orange = 20,000 - 25,000
Orange = 10,000 - 20,000
Dark Blue = 5,000 - 10,000
Light blue = 0 -5,000

Comparing to 2011, in general the traffic volumes have increased. Especially on A5, A6 and A9, but we still haven;t reached the pre-crisis amount.


----------



## Jevpls

Hey, where did you get information about planned dual carriageways in post #1492?
Who has planned those roads to be rebuilt?


----------



## makaveli6

Jevpls said:


> Hey, where did you get information about planned dual carriageways in post #1492?
> Who has planned those roads to be rebuilt?


Could you PM me with more detalied information on what projects you are intrested?


----------



## Jevpls

makaveli6 said:


> Could you PM me with more detalied information on what projects you are intrested?


You got me wrong. Simply I think that you might be wrong a bit.
For example A6 section Pļaviņas - Jēkabpils. I'm sure that it won't be dual carriageway. It makes no sense because E22 section Tīnūži - Koknese is built as 2 lane road. By the way, Riga East entrance (E22) is going to be dual carriageway till A4 only. 
Then A7. Probably will be dual carriageway till Iecava but not till Bauska. 
A9. There might be dual carriageway in a far future (if you are interested then add it's section till road P98).

Maybe your sources are different from my sources and that could explain something


----------



## makaveli6

Jevpls said:


> You got me wrong. Simply I think that you might be wrong a bit.
> For example A6 section Pļaviņas - Jēkabpils. I'm sure that it won't be dual carriageway. It makes no sense because E22 section Tīnūži - Koknese is built as 2 lane road. By the way, Riga East entrance (E22) is going to be dual carriageway till A4 only.
> Then A7. Probably will be dual carriageway till Iecava but not till Bauska.
> A9. There might be dual carriageway in a far future (if you are interested then add it's section till road P98).
> 
> Maybe your sources are different from my sources and that could explain something


No, no, my sources come from LVC. 
Pļāvinas - Jēkabpils will be built after widening Tīnuži-Koknese and after Koknese-Pļaviņas gets built. Riga enterance road will be all the way motorway, and after that, all the sections until Jēkabpils will be widened.
A7 will be dual carrigeway until Bauska + Bauska bypass, but that wont be realised in the next 10-15 years, probably, except for Ķekava bypass.
A9 wont be a dual carriageway in the next 30 years atleast, due to lack of traffic, though it will be upgraded to Via Baltic/Tīnuži - Koknese standarts, leaving spaces to widen it if traffic demands it.


----------



## Jevpls

makaveli6 said:


> A9 wont be a dual carriageway in the next 30 years atleast, due to lack of traffic


You should put other objects in this list too 
I agree that we might see dual carriageways in places you mentioned but not in near future. Let's take Koknese - Pļaviņas or Pļaviņas - Jēkabpils. Right now AADT there is ~6000 vehicles per day. Don't forget that some of them (1/2 or maybe 1/3) anyway will use existing A6. What do we get - 3000-4000 vehicles per day on the new road. Is there any needs for dual carriageway there? Sounds NO for me.
AADT annual growth isn't the same as it was on year 2007 and it might take some time to rise the AADT.


----------



## makaveli6

Some news:
P130 Līgas-Kandava-Veģi (13,950km - 15,300km) roadbed deformation prevention works should start this summer.
A12 Jēkabpils-Rēzekne-Ludza-RUS (162,000km - 163,700km) reconstruction works should start in 2014.


----------



## makaveli6

V135 will be recategorized from local road to P53 regional highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What does the P prefix means nowadays? I believe it's a leftover from Soviet times, when the P prefix meant a regional road.


----------



## makaveli6

It's not left from Soviet times, afaik we didnt have any P road back then (at least I know only about M and A roads). All state roads were recgategorized in 90ies and nothing was left from Soviet's. As for the meaning, I have no clue. Probably no meaning, same as for V and A roads.


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> What does the P prefix means nowadays? I believe it's a leftover from Soviet times, when the P prefix meant a regional road.


No, it's not. After independence this prefix was added. "*P*" was standing for "*P*irmās šķiras autoceļš" (first class road), and as of 1st of July, 2009, they were renamed to Regional roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks.

I was looking at street view around Rīga and saw some pretty expensive housing just outside Rīga city limits, but they are all located along unpaved roads. Why is that? Can't they pay for paved roads? Examples are the Mārupe, Rāmava and parts of Stopiņi areas.


----------



## makaveli6

Most streets in Mārupe ar paved now, some works in Rāmava were done last summer too. Dont know anything about Stopiņi. All of these area's were built few years ago and new houses are being built every year there so its just a question of time.


----------



## Jevpls

1) Some rich people like to have their houses near Riga but not in the centre of any action. It's not a big suprise when you find an extremely expensive mansion in the end of some poor road.
I once talked to a person working in ambulance (Riga) and she told that it's a common situation. At first you have to drive around until the house is found.
Usually these persons have big SUV cars and that's not a big problem to drive any road.

2) Some new villages have problems with roads. It's due to irresponsible property sellers and stupid buyers. Many people have bought houses/land properties in such new villages and sellers usually promised to build roads and other infrastructure. Sometimes they promised to get the direct connection to some main road too. Mostly no roads have been built and no permissions to get direct connections to main roads are achieved. Sometimes these people use some old municipality roads or they create some illegal connections to main road.


----------



## DITTRICH

Hi All,
I'm currently planning my next trip to Moscow in the summer and I am completely fed up with the road from Zarasai - Daugavpils - Rezekne - Terehova (Zilupe).
It's rubbish and on my last return journey, I simply asked the satnav for a direct cross country route and I was AMAZED at the quality of some of the minor roads compared to the main trucking route. So much so that I want to avoid the main road in 2013. But I have some questions and need some local knowledge to save me hours on streetview looking at the roads.
1 On roads passing close to the Border with Russia or Belarus? are there any restrictions (in general). I don't want to get stopped and detained for any reason!
2 Do we have any recommendations for PAVED / ASPHALT routes which avoid the main road? I don't mind UNPAVED roads in good weather but RWD cars, low profile tyres, and mud don't mix too well.
3 Have they finished digging up half of Rezekne and also installed the new bridge yet next to the Colonna Hotel?
Many thanks in advance,
Les


----------



## Jevpls

Hey,

At first I'd like to think that not all road from Zarasai to Zilupe could be that bad. Probably section from Daugavpils to Rēzekne should be quite good (at least it was last year).

1) There might be problems with Pātarnieki border crossing point (on road A6). I've heard that Belarus is planning to continue some works in their side. Last year there were periods that no cars were allowed to cross the border.
Probabaly Silene border crossing on road P68 is OK.

2) 

3) As far as I remember - YES. Someobody can correct me if I'm wrong.
[by the way, last year the same situation could be seen in the Daugavpils - the main street had great repair works. That section was almost finished but this year probably other section will be reconstructed, so be carefully and if you wish not to use temporary bypasses then use Daugavpils bypass (A14 and A6))]


----------



## DITTRICH

Thanks Jevpls.
Yes, now you mention it Daugavpils was an interesting experience too!
Believe me, the quality of the zarasai - rezekne road can be bad in places. But bad is a relative term and to be fair,the road is good in places. What surprised me was that some of the paved P roads in the SE of Latvia were 100% better - ie flat, uncracked, and unpatched. They probably survive better as fewer trucks go along them. The international trucking route is up to Rezekne and then turn east.


----------



## Jevpls

Quality of pavement can differ due to different causes.

1) Lower AADT (and a few trucks only);

2) Different soils behave in a different way - clay, turf or gravel can't be compared with a good gravel.

3) Some roads have been reconstructed but some not. As far as I know, section Medumi - Daugavpils has been put in some program lists but due to lack of funds, it has been postponed.

ETC.

You see, there can be plenty of reasons why one road is better than another. Sometimes people might ask why the smaller road needs repair works if the large one is even worse but there are always some serious reasons 

By the way, probably you have found out that section Ludza - Terehova (Zilupe) won't be that bad in the future. Some sections might be finished but I'm not sure which ones (don't trust Google Maps - they have put label A12 on the wrong road (it will be A12 but not now. Better take a look at Bing maps and you will find the real A12).


----------



## makaveli6

Well, I guess you could take A12? It's not in a so bad condition, atleast wasnt in 2012. Some stretches have already been reconstructed and the new A12 between Ludza-Zilupe should be opened soon, you can drive there already if you dont mind some gravel parts.
If it was up to me, to choose your route I would take this: http://goo.gl/maps/jC5S3 (Though you have drive the A13 on some parts)
Or if you dont mind taking P roads, of which some are gravel ones, I'd take this one. I drove it last summer, the gravel parts were in good cindition, very wide and with a very low AADT: http://goo.gl/maps/4xrJM


----------



## makaveli6

Some information on road projects:

A9 Rīga-Liepāja 24.4km-38.1km reocnstruction could start in 2014/2015
V1152 Bērzi-Brocēnu stacija 4.2km-6.5km reconstruction could start this fall/2014
V1162 Saldus-Kūdra 0km-8.2km reconstruction could start in 2014.
V1003 bridge reconstruction over Riju strauts could start in 2013/2014
Pļaviņu HES tunnel and P87 Bauska-Aizkraukle 76.3km-78.4km reconstruction could start in 2013/2014.
A6/P10 interchange reconstruction coul start also in 2013/2014.
Some works on A5 Rīga HES could also start this year.


----------



## DITTRICH

makaveli6 said:


> Well, I guess you could take A12? It's not in a so bad condition, atleast wasnt in 2012. Some stretches have already been reconstructed and the new A12 between Ludza-Zilupe should be opened soon, you can drive there already if you dont mind some gravel parts.
> If it was up to me, to choose your route I would take this: http://goo.gl/maps/jC5S3 (Though you have drive the A13 on some parts)
> Or if you dont mind taking P roads, of which some are gravel ones, I'd take this one. I drove it last summer, the gravel parts were in good cindition, very wide and with a very low AADT: http://goo.gl/maps/4xrJM


Thanks for that! 
At least Latvia has almost total google maps coverage unlike north eastern Poland!


----------



## makaveli6

First, map of A roads that will be reconstructed in 2014-2020.
http://lvceli.lv/resources/web/Celu%20tikls/Valsts%20galveno%20autocelu%20rekonstr_KF_NAP%202020.jpg

Map of P roads to be reconstructed/repaved in 2014-2020,
http://lvceli.lv/resources/web/Celu%20tikls/Reg%20autocelu%20sakartos%20no%20ERAF%20un%20VB%20lidz_2014_2020.jpg

Map of A road current condition.
http://kartes.lvceli.lv/resources/web/Celu%20tikls/Galveno%20autocelu%20stavoklis.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow there is still a lot to do in renovating the main roads. Why is it taking so long? Most other EU countries in the region (Estonia, Lithuania, Poland) renovated a much larger share of their main road network.


----------



## makaveli6

Proably because all road works are EU financed, goverment leaves very small amount for road works, and even then most of it is used to clean the roads from snow in winter. Apperantly that is going to change and we are going to get 10% more money every year for roads, until 2020.


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow there is still a lot to do in renovating the main roads. Why is it taking so long? Most other EU countries in the region (Estonia, Lithuania, Poland) renovated a much larger share of their main road network.


Because road works are financed only with limited EU funds. Our road budget is enough for their maintenance. Nothing from vehicle and fuel tax goes into roads.


----------



## Jevpls

RipleyLV said:


> Nothing from vehicle and fuel tax goes into roads.


Nothing? Not at all! 8% from fuel taxes are given to roads 
But if we talk seriously then it's not funny at all. As far as I know, Estonia gives 80% from fuel taxes to roads.




makaveli6 said:


> Apperantly that is going to change and we are going to get 10% more money every year for roads, until 2020.


You shouldn't be so sure about that. If I'm not wrong, such thing happens for a few last years. Every year we are supposed to get these 10% or so but nothing changes.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Jevpls said:


> Nothing? Not at all! 8% from fuel taxes are given to roads
> As far as I know, Estonia gives 80% from fuel taxes to roads.


Not really. By law, the size of the Estonian Road Administration budget has to be at least 75% of the fuel tax income but since the road budget also includes EU funds, only around 25% of the fuel tax actually goes to roads.


----------



## RipleyLV

Jevpls said:


> Nothing? Not at all! 8% from fuel taxes are given to roads


These are news to me. :lol:


----------



## RipleyLV

A8/E77 Update on Jelgava/Ozolnieki bypass - *15.04.2013.*

Since I wasn't driving, took some pictures.

*1.* If heading from Riga, reconstruction works start a bit after crossing with P100.









*2.*









*3.*









*4.* Bridge renovation over Iecava river, even though it was already renovated in 2007 or 2008.









*5.* Major works are till crossing with road to Ozolnieki and Brankas.


----------



## makaveli6

Bridge over Iecava was repaved two times in one year, afaik.


----------



## Jevpls

RipleyLV said:


> These are news to me. :lol:


What do you mean by that?


----------



## RipleyLV

I didn't know that something from fuel tax goes into roads.


----------



## Jevpls

Probably it goes for maintenance works (mostly in winter).


----------



## makaveli6

P80/E22


----------



## RipleyLV

2012 AADT maps.

Latvia: http://lvceli.lv/resources/web/images/Satiksmes%20intensitate%20Latvija_2012.jpg
Riga: http://lvceli.lv/resources/web/images/Satiksmes%20intensitate%20Pieriga_2012.jpg

http://lvceli.lv/lat/valsts_celu_tikls/satiksmes_intensitate/


----------



## DITTRICH

RipleyLV said:


> 2012 AADT maps.
> 
> Latvia: http://lvceli.lv/resources/web/images/Satiksmes%20intensitate%20Latvija_2012.jpg
> Riga: http://lvceli.lv/resources/web/images/Satiksmes%20intensitate%20Pieriga_2012.jpg
> 
> http://lvceli.lv/lat/valsts_celu_tikls/satiksmes_intensitate/


That's interesting for me - 600 trucks a day to and from Terehova where I cross the border. Not surprised the old road was knackered. This year I'll be using "p" roads which are mostly paved, less busy, and more relaxing.


----------



## RipleyLV

A8/E77 yesterday from pedestrian bridge near Dalbe. View towards Riga.


----------



## makaveli6

Jelgavas apvedceļš.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When will P80 be finished? Is there a project website?


----------



## makaveli6

This is the most you can get, and it's in Latvian. http://lvceli.lv/files/Kohezijas%20projekti_2007_2013/Marsruts%20E22_Tinuzi_Koknese.pdf
Currently it is planned to open it this autumn, but whole project SHOULD be finished by the end of 2014.


----------



## Jevpls

The end of this project was delayed several times. Mostly it was because of private land properties...


----------



## RipleyLV

A8/E77 Jelgava/Ozolnieki bypass reconstruction - *20.05.2013.*

*1.* Bridge over river Lielupe.









*2.* 









*3.*









*4.*









*5.* 









*6.* Crossing with Ozolnieki/Brankas road.


----------



## Agnette

RipleyLV said:


> A8/E77 Jelgava/Ozolnieki bypass reconstruction


What the road layout of A8 will be after the reconstruction?
Thanx


----------



## makaveli6

Same as before.


----------



## makaveli6

mieramika said:


> Dienvidu tilta 3. kārtas pievads Ziepniekkalna ielai / Ziepniekkalna street two-level intersection with 3rd stage of Southern bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken today.
> Sorry for bad quality.


....


----------



## Agnette

One more question. Can I see anywhere the Latvian road map with information on pavement?


----------



## makaveli6

What do you mean by information on pavement, like which roads are paved and which arent?


----------



## Jevpls

I agree. At least A1/A7 is in much better condition. Except A1's poor ending near Estonian border, it's in fine condition.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

OK, thanks for the advice!  I do remember that the A8 between Jelgava and LT border was in a pretty bad shape even a few years ago. Are there plans to renovate this section any time soon?


----------



## makaveli6

Yes, reconstruction is planned, but no sooner than in 2015.


----------



## Agnette

I suggest to use [150] in LT:

http://goo.gl/maps/P6jkZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHwzsOmvMYQ


----------



## makaveli6

Wouldnt it be faster to go south from Siauliai to A1? I remember driving the same route, it was very fast, though I was exceeding the speed limit a little.


----------



## Agnette

For driving to Klaipeda the better way from Šiailiai is via Kryžkalnis ([A12]/[A1]), but for driving to Palanga [A11] is better.


----------



## RipleyLV

Agnette said:


> I suggest to use [150] in LT:
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/P6jkZ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHwzsOmvMYQ


This.


----------



## RipleyLV

K. Ulmaņa gatve (A10) widening (map) - *31/07/2013*

*1.* Pictures taken in direction to Riga center.









*2.* New pavement needed here.









*3.* Before junction with P133 to airport/Zolitūde.


----------



## RipleyLV

A8/E77 Dual-carriageway after reconstruction in direction to Riga (map) - *06/08/2013*

*1.* Just after Jaunolaine.









*2.* Junction with A5.









*3.* Markings haven't been added on this stretch yet.









*4.* Crash barriers at its finest.


----------



## red_brick

*A7 roadworks*

How are the roadworks on A7 (Iecava -> Bauska) going?

How long are the delays (traffic jams)? Is it better to drive on P89 to Lithuanian border from Riga?


----------



## RipleyLV

Southern bridge project 3rd stage - *09/08/2013*

*1.* On A7, heading towards junction with Jāņa Čakstes gatve.









*2.*









*3.*









*4.* View towards Southern bridge.









*5.* Repavement works on A7 (Ziepniekkalna street).


----------



## makaveli6

red_brick said:


> How are the roadworks on A7 (Iecava -> Bauska) going?
> 
> How long are the delays (traffic jams)? Is it better to drive on P89 to Lithuanian border from Riga?


I would recommend taking the A7, the delays are only about ~10 minutes. Usually it would take about 15 minutes to get from Iecava to Bauska, now it takes about 25 minutes.


----------



## RipleyLV

red_brick said:


> How are the roadworks on A7 (Iecava -> Bauska) going?
> 
> How long are the delays (traffic jams)? Is it better to drive on P89 to Lithuanian border from Riga?


You can check out traffic restrictions at LVC site here: http://kartes.lvceli.lv/eng/for_road_users/traffic_restrictions/ Currently road works on A7 are regulated by traffic lights and LVC proposed delay time is 25 min.


----------



## romanzone

How will the junction of A7 with Southern bridge extension look like?


----------



## RipleyLV

^^


----------



## romanzone

^^ Paldies! 

That new road is supposed to reach A8 in future, right?


----------



## RipleyLV

Yes, the current junction design with A7 is being built so that in the future construction of a continuation to A8 could be possible as it seen in this render below:


----------



## mcarling

makaveli6 said:


> I would recommend taking the A7, the delays are only about ~10 minutes. Usually it would take about 15 minutes to get from Iecava to Bauska, now it takes about 25 minutes.


When are the works on the A7 between Iecava and Bauska expected to be completed? What about the Kekava bypass?


----------



## RipleyLV

mcarling said:


> What about the Kekava bypass?


What about it? Nothings changed since the last time you asked: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91637812&highlight=kekava#post91637812


----------



## mcarling

RipleyLV said:


> What about it? Nothings changed since the last time you asked


Nothing has changed in 15 months, during which a whole new 7 year EU funding plan has been adopted. Ok. Thanks.


----------



## RipleyLV

The plan has been accepted, indeed, but it doesn't include Ķekava bypass and there is no warranty that construction might start even in 2017. This project might have a go only if it is financed by a private investor (PPP project).
2014-2020 investment plan is available here: http://kartes.lvceli.lv/files/Projekti/Valsts%20autocelu%20sakart%20progr_2014_2020_projekts_150513.pdf


----------



## RipleyLV

A8/E77 Update on Jelgava/Ozolnieki bypass (map) - *11/08/2013* 

*1.*









*2.* Reconstruction of bridge over river Vircava.









*3.* Next one up is bridge over mighty river Lielupe.









*4.* I guess the left side will open soon, they've been working on it since April.









*5.* I haven't driven here maybe 2 weeks or so, seeing this sight after the bridge for me was like: 'WTF happened here?'









*6.* On overpass over P93 to Iecava.









*7.* At junction with a local road to Brankas and Jelgava North.









*8.* Finally fresh tarmac! :cheers:









*9.* Approaching crossing with a local road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, a gravel section on a national trunk road. I know it's temporary, but you generally don't see this in western Europe. Nice report


----------



## RipleyLV

Thanks.  AFAIK there is a temporary gravel section even on A7 between Riga and Ķekava, which has one of the highest AADT records. I can't pull my finger why roadworks are done such way.


----------



## mcarling

RipleyLV said:


> I can't pull my finger why roadworks are done such way.


Probably cost. In most countries, a temporary asphalt lane would be constructed while the road is undergoing renovation. Here is a current example from Poland. This whole road with the double yellow centre-line is temporary while construction is underway on a parallel permanent road.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105637385&postcount=1376


----------



## RipleyLV

A10 (Ulmaņa gatve) widening in Riga - *12/08/2013*

1. 









*2.*


----------



## Jevpls

mcarling said:


> Probably cost. In most countries, a temporary asphalt lane would be constructed while the road is undergoing renovation. Here is a current example from Poland. This whole road with the double yellow centre-line is temporary while construction is underway on a parallel permanent road.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105637385&postcount=1376


It's possible. Now there aren't much objects to be built and everyone wishes to win the tender. It's possible with a lower price.

That temporary line is nice, that's for sure but it would increase the price. By the way, there is another reason for working not that way. At least in Latvia private land properties is a very painful issue.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Bridge reconstruction (P103) over river Mūsa in Bauska.


by RipleyLV.


----------



## Jevpls

Somehow I don't see any reports about driving on the new P80 (E22). I've tried it - awesome


----------



## makaveli6

I was planning on trying it, but currently I dont have any reason tu use it. How was it? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## RipleyLV

Jevpls said:


> Somehow I don't see any reports about driving on the new P80 (E22). I've tried it - awesome


Is Viskāļi-Koknsese stretch opened? And are there road signs installed?


----------



## makaveli6

Roads signs aren't installed, that I know for sure.


----------



## RipleyLV

Then there's nothing do to there for me now.  I'll wait.


----------



## makaveli6

New roads signs will be installed on P5 tonight.


----------



## Jevpls

I have several pictures somewhere but you should try it yourself - it's such a nice road.
Actually almost all road is available for traffic except the very end - connection between two roundabouts. Now you have to use the existing P79 through Koknese.
Some minor road works haven't been finished (signs or markings) and it seems like junctions aren't ready yet.

Right now not many drivers know about this road and it's a spooky feeling driving on a such brand new road without any significant traffic (sometimes it's maybe a car or two in a 10 or 20 km section).


----------



## RipleyLV

*P80/E22 Tīnūži - Koknese*




































http://www.db.lv/foto-video/foto/jaunizbuveto-maskavas-magistrales-posmu-satiksmei-atklas-novembri-403352?image=1#current-image


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cool  Moskva is signed.


----------



## RipleyLV

*A3* after reconstruction




































http://www.binders.lv/lv/par_uznemumu/projekti/?proj=18&status=finished


----------



## makaveli6

So when will P80 be renamed to A6?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably not until the Rīga - Tīnūži and Koknese - Pļaviņas segments are also completed.


----------



## makaveli6

I'm very sorry, it was the other way around. Yellow is for asphalt and green is for gravel. 
I don't have any information on V roads, but in 2013 about 180 kilometers of P roads were upgraded to asphalt. This figure usually changes year to year, but on avarage about 150km of P roads are aspahlted every year.


----------



## makaveli6

Sorry for double post. A 2014 road works map has been released.
http://lvceli.lv/resources/web/Celu%20tikls/KF_ERAF_VB-2014_plans_090114.jpg

Green = A road reconstructions with EU money.
Red = P road reconstruction with EUR money.
Orange = A road reconstruction.
Yellow = P road reconstruction.
Blue = Surface treatment works.
Light purple = V road reconstruction.
Green circles = Bridge reconstruction.
Dark purple = Traffic safetey projects.

It also looks like construction of the new A12 route is on-hold, again.


----------



## dr_szczecin

Hey guys! I'm collecting info about Latvian road infrastucture. Is there any evaluation of 2007-2013 period? I've allready found some news but I still need some confirmation. 

Construction of E22 Section Ludza to Terehova
Construction of E22 Section Riga (Tinuzi) to Koknese
Is those project ongoing or are they allready finnshed? 

As it is about 2014-2020 projects the best what I got is this
http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDQQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fkomitejas.esfondi.lv%2FDokumenti%2F2014%2520-%25202020%2F03_Tematisk%25C4%2581s%2520sarunas%2520ar%2520EK%2F03_IKT_Transports_Integr%25C4%2593ta%2520teritoriju%2520att%25C4%25ABst%25C4%25ABba%2F04_Inform%25C4%2581cija%2520EK%2FPrezent%25C4%2581cijas%2FSM_transports_13032013_kor.ppt&ei=jFTqUvDQGdCUhQeryYGIAQ&usg=AFQjCNEJ0jiBDANMhFhZjOKWfTB1AAyvJQ&sig2=ElBd52VuuhvGla22HEScEQ

Is there any map showing the big transport infrastructure investment in 2014-2020?
Some report or specific plan?


----------



## banaanumaize

The road section of E22 Tinuži-Koknese was completed last year. Officially opened in 6th of november.
The Ludza-Terehova road seems to be seperated in to 3 parts (Ludza-Nirza, Nirza-Ploski, Ploski-Terehova) two of them are completed by now (Nirza-Ploski and Ploski-Terehova). The third part is on a stop, since it's winter right now.


----------



## banaanumaize

The road section of E22 Tinuži-Koknese was completed last year. Officially opened in 6th of november.
The Ludza-Terehova road seems to be seperated in to 3 parts (Ludza-Nirza, Nirza-Ploski, Ploski-Terehova) two of them are completed by now (Nirza-Ploski and Ploski-Terehova)
The third part is on a stop, since it's winter right now.


----------



## makaveli6

Northern Highways first stage construction could start in 2016.
Here is the planned route for the first stage. http://www.ziemelukoridors.lv/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=3hiwG%2biHz1Y%3d&tabid=72

Part of the Eastern higwhays shown in red is already completed.


----------



## spirit1986

makaveli6 said:


> Northern Highways first stage construction could start in 2016.
> Here is the planned route for the first stage. http://www.ziemelukoridors.lv/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=3hiwG%2biHz1Y%3d&tabid=72
> 
> Part of the Eastern higwhays shown in red is already completed.


Interesting map. Never seen it before. To where that new "red" road will be going in the north?


----------



## makaveli6

spirit1986 said:


> Interesting map. Never seen it before. To where that new "red" road will be going in the north?


It's a part of Northern Highway connecting A2/A1/A4 with A5/A10 in the west part of Riga's outskirts. Total lenght of the highway will be ~30km, including a ~60m high bridge or a ~25m deep tunnel under Daugava (decision has not been made yet). Full map of the project, split in phases.


----------



## spirit1986

makaveli6 said:


> It's a part of Northern Highway connecting A2/A1/A4 with A5/A10 in the west part of Riga's outskirts. Total lenght of the highway will be ~30km, including a ~60m high bridge or a ~25m deep tunnel under Daugava (decision has not been made yet). Full map of the project, split in phases.


Yes, I know that. I'm asking about that cloverleaf interchange in the middle right. I don't remember it from previous plans.


----------



## makaveli6

Thats a planned A1/A4 bypass of Baltezers, though I dont know when it will be realised, last I heard it was planned for 2020.


----------



## makaveli6

*Stationary speed cameras are making a return on Latvian roads.*

The new locations are here.


----------



## makaveli6

Reconstruction project of A12/E22 Rēzekne-Ludza section has been renewed. It will be built on a new allignment, currently there are two planned variations, both of them can be seen here.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Today we got a glimpse of our new traffic laws. Would I be wrong by saying that Latvia will be the first country ever to order every pedestrian and cyclist (if the bicycle doesn't have a headlight) outside of inhabited or lit areas to wear a high visibility jacket?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ ROFL :lol: And I thought the Estonian law of forcing pedestrians to wear a reflector was bad enough. Although here it's compulsory to wear it also in the city :crazy:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Buy LED lights for your bicycle for less than € 3. Much more convenient than some kind of visibility jacket.


----------



## RipleyLV

Roe deers also need jackets.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

ChrisZwolle said:


> Buy LED lights for your bicycle for less than € 3. Much more convenient than some kind of visibility jacket.


And if I'm a pedestrian? Buy some handlebars and the before mentioned lights and pretend that I'm a cyclist with an invisible bike? :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can buy LED lights to wrap around your arm. I see many runners in the Netherlands using them if it's dark or dusk. Pedestrians are a hazard in the dark if there is no sidewalk. It's not to see but to be seen.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

How many kilometars of motorways does Latvia has ?


----------



## makaveli6

None


----------



## Innsertnamehere

they have some roads that are pretty close to motorways, but not technically up to standard.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

But our people still see them as motorways. Even on the roads that are not dual carriageways the live traffic data shows average speeds nearing the British motorway speed limit of 113 km/h.

In 2012 - the last year of the speed cameras - the speeding TOP3 was 230 (90 + 140), 226 (90 + 136) and 219 (90 + 129) km/h with only the middle one being on a dual carriageway.

In the capital city they caught somebody driving 170 on the South bridge (speed limit 70) and 169 on Maskavas street (speed limit 50).

The speeds are lower than in 2009 when we saw even 265 and 280 kph.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ While driving through Latvia last summer, I noticed that you obey speed limits a lot less than Estonians. Even if we were driving 110km/h on a single carriageway, there were lots of cars passing us.

Edit: I also checked live traffic data for Estonian dual carriageways (which now have a speed limit of 110km/h). There the average speed is between 100-110km/h. On single carriageways the average speed is between 90-95 km/h (speed limit is 90km/h).


----------



## Kanadzie

it's pretty bad that speeds are going down, unless only the ones caught are going down? Speed should always go up!


----------



## makaveli6

Avg. speed has gone up since we started reconstructing the most important A routes. Same goes for me, I usually drive ~110 on A roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The road is not a race track, but a facility to get you safe and efficiently from A to B. 

110 km/h isn't particularly unsafe if there is a wide single carriageway (10 m wide) but head-on accidents will be severe.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

ChrisZwolle said:


> The road is not a race track, but a facility to get you safe and efficiently from A to B.
> 
> 110 km/h isn't particularly unsafe if there is a wide single carriageway (10 m wide) but head-on accidents will be severe.


The most dangerous situations arise when there is somebody driving at the legal 90 because all the other cars will overtake him potentially creating a head-on collision.

I was once taken in the government's Ministry of Transport car from the airport - the driver was constantly doing some 20-40 kph more in what is a city. Never mind that there were more people than seats in the car so two people sat on the same seat with no seatbelt fastened...

How can anybody expect the normal people to respect the laws when the lawmakers themselves don't?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> How can anybody expect the normal people to respect the laws when the lawmakers themselves don't?


In the interest of self-preservation?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

ChrisZwolle said:


> In the interest of self-preservation?


For some reason in Latvia speed beats safety. Not only for drivers but for pedestrians too. I've seen many times where very old ladies instead of walking 100m to the newly reconstructed traffic light controlled zebra crossing head straight across the 70 kph 3+3. Or a bit further down the road - the 90 kph bit - they've actually cut a hole in the anti-pedestrian fence in the middle instead of walking to the pedestrian overpass. (See picture)









And it's widely recognized that Latvia has the smoothest urban cycling motorways!


----------



## RipleyLV

*A8*/*E77* Reconstruction from Jelgava town border to Lielvircava turn (map).

*24/04/2014* - Works started last week I presume.

*1.* Bridge over Platone river will be rebuild and made wider. 









*2.* Mostly preparation works ongoing.









*3.*









*4.* Nothing significant at this segment apart from cutted trees. Mind that here allowed speed limit is 90 km/h, I was doing 45-50 km/h... This road is soooo awful. hno:


----------



## makaveli6

^^ Works started on 7th April already.


----------



## makaveli6

*P80/P8*











*P80/P32*


----------



## RipleyLV

I heard in LVC interview there are no left turns on this new road.. oh well. And btw, had a chance to drive on E22 the other day from P8 in Riga direction, scenery at that Glāžšķūnis junction nor looks or feels like Latvia, more like some new S road opened in Poland.


----------



## mcarling

RipleyLV said:


> I heard in LVC interview there are no left turns on this new road.. oh well.


That was a special consideration for Derek Zoolander. :lol:


----------



## makaveli6

Interchange with P32 isn't finished yet. They were having problems with the land owner, but recently some land was bought for P80/E22, I guess that it's this one. You can also see in the picture, that on the other side of P80, top edge of the road looks a little bit odd.


----------



## RipleyLV

I see. Interesting politics here, judging by the perspective exit ramps marked with a red circle in the image below, I imagine roads will go through small dense forest marked in gray lines, while on the other side of P32 there is already cutted forest and field with less trees, where pretty much environment is ruined.


----------



## makaveli6

Hmm, i'm not much of an expert here, but all interchanges on P80 use more or less the same design, the layout varies depending on the location. I think it might have something to with the planned widening in future, that would explain why your suggestion wasn't used.


----------



## makaveli6

*P87* (Bauska-Aizkraukle). During reconstruction, the road was widened, street lights, cyclist and pedestrian paths were also built.


----------



## makaveli6

A3 (Inčukalns- Valmiera-Valka-EST) 48,5-60,2km reconstruction has started. Project includes reconstruction of asphalt surface, rebuilding and arranging of exits, public transport stops , ditches and culverts. Works will be finished by the end of 2014, and total cost of the project is 5.18 million EUR.


----------



## makaveli6

Speed limit on these roads are now raised to 100km/h.

 A1 Saulkrasti bypass and Jelgavkrasti-Svētciems
 A6 Nīcgale-Daugavpils bypass
 A8 Rīga-Ozolnieki 
 A12 Jēkabpils-Ludza
 P80 Tīnuži-Koknese


----------



## makaveli6

*P73*

*P73*/Augšzeme st. reconstruction in Aknīste.

*1.* Map









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*Total cost of project 1,218,735 EUR.*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*tolls*

Tolls have been introduced for heavy vehicles in Latvia, starting today.

There is an electronic vignette to be paid by drivers of vehicles of over 3.5 tonnes. The tolls for a typical heavy truck are € 11 per day to € 711 per year.

I've seen it called a 'eurovignette' in the media, but as far as I can tell it's not part of the actual eurovignette system in NL/B/L/S/DK.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

To my mind the worst is that it doesn't include distance. You could be using just a few hundred meters of A roads and you still have to pay, right? So the worst luck is probably for the warehouses which have been built on the main roads just outside Rīga city. Since they are outside the city, the trucks will have to pay the vignette although most make trips between the warehouse and the various supermarkets around the city, using the main road for no more than 3 km per trip.

So Maxima supermarket chain will now have 711€ expenses per every truck because their warehouse is just outside Riga while Rimi will only have to pay for the trucks that go outside Riga as their warehouse is in the city itself.

Please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## makaveli6

I would be happy if Maxima had to pay twice as much.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I doubt if € 711 is really going to make a difference on the operating cost of a truck. Trucks can easily cost as much as € 120,000 to purchase. 

The situation where a domestic trucking company would almost never use A-roads is pretty rare.


----------



## makaveli6

Looks like Latvia is indeed part of the Eurovignette, pricing in lvvignette.eu is the same as for Sweden, Netherlands and others. Or i'm wrong?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The eurovignette is cheaper on a daily basis, but considerably more expensive on an annual basis than the Latvian vignette.

https://www.eurovignettes.eu/portal/tariffs/tariffs


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

ChrisZwolle said:


> I doubt if € 711 is really going to make a difference on the operating cost of a truck. Trucks can easily cost as much as € 120,000 to purchase.


I've seen the examples of Maxima's truck fleet. They don't look 120 000 €-ish. Instead they mostly use something like this 30 000 € second or probably even third-hand truck. And it's the same with most domestic companies too.


----------



## Jevpls

ChrisZwolle said:


> I doubt if € 711 is really going to make a difference on the operating cost of a truck. Trucks can easily cost as much as € 120,000 to purchase.
> 
> The situation where a domestic trucking company would almost never use A-roads is pretty rare.


I agree. Operating costs are quite high because they drive a lot. For example, loaded truck can consume like 30 l (approx.) of diesel fuel per 100 km. And that's only fuel... 711 euros per year isn't much I guess.

In fact this tax isn't a smart idea (at least they way it's implemented). Most of tax payers will be local truckers and why do they have to pay twice (they pay annual tax)? If they had no annual tax to pay then it would be more honest. Out transit traffic is low and our local truckers will suffer...
Anyway I doubt that this tax will have any impact on road quality...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The toll of € 711 is quite low. The truck toll in Slovakia is € 0.212 per km for a euro 3/4 truck. You pay those € 711 after driving 3.350 kilometers in Slovakia, for a truck that can be within a few weeks.

I don't think the LV truck toll will make a huge difference in road funding. Vignette systems itself are pretty flawed as a method of funding roads. No country can fund its road network with vignettes.


----------



## makaveli6

*A10/Islands bridge*

Renovation works on Islands bridge/A10 in Riga have started. The bridge over river Daugava and Mazā Daugava was built between 1968 and 1976 and since then it has not faced any significant reconstruction works. Concrete and plaster surface's are outworn, pedestrian tunnel has had it's lightning removed and expansion joint isn't fullfilling it's duty. 

During renovation the surface will be dismantled, waterproofing of the bridge will be built from sctratch, span design will be restored and new expansion joint's will be built. 

The pedestrian tunnel will recieve new LED lightning, video surveillance cameras. The tunnel will be easily accesable for cyclist's.


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> Tolls have been introduced for heavy vehicles in Latvia, starting today.
> 
> There is an electronic vignette to be paid by drivers of vehicles of over 3.5 tonnes. The tolls for a typical heavy truck are € 11 per day to € 711 per year.
> 
> I've seen it called a 'eurovignette' in the media, but as far as I can tell it's not part of the actual eurovignette system in NL/B/L/S/DK.


It's funny how they didn't include toll to the recently opened P80 highway, since most freight is diverted from A6. (see map)


----------



## Jevpls

Hey, you are right. That's interesting.
Sure, it's a regional road but in future it's going to be the main road and in fact it looks more main road than many main roads


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Does Latvia plan to build highway connections to Tallin or Vilnius? I was impressed with such lack of connections when I lived there, about two years ago. Internally also Riga-Liepeja-Ventspils was lacking such infraestruture, although traffic doesn´t justify such construction
How is the car mortality rate in Latvia, compared to EU average?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Latvia's fatality rate is well above the EU average. However, they did managed to get an over 50% reduction between 2000 and 2010.


----------



## mcarling

TeKnO_Lx said:


> Does Latvia plan to build highway connections to Tallin or Vilnius? I was impressed with such lack of connections when I lived there, about two years ago. Internally also Riga-Liepeja-Ventspils was lacking such infraestruture, although traffic doesn´t justify such construction
> How is the car mortality rate in Latvia, compared to EU average?


The Via Baltica (Warsaw - Kaunas - Riga - Tallinn) will eventually be 2x2 but only when the EU is ready to fund 85% and that may be in the 2030s or 2040s. Warsaw - Kaunas might be completed by about 2025. Kaunas - Panavezys might be built sometime around 2030.


----------



## RipleyLV

Current priority in The Baltic States is to make a rail connection between all three capitals and Warszawa. I doub't we'll see a motorway even in 2050.


----------



## mcarling

RipleyLV said:


> I doub't we'll see a motorway even in 2050.


It is certainly possible that 2x2 all the way between Kaunas and Tallinn will not be completed by 2050. There are some parts that would really surprise me if they were not completed by 2050: Tallinn - Parnu, Tuja - Riga - Bauska, Panevezys - Kaunas - Warsaw. Parnu - Tuja and Bauska - Panevezys could take a very long time.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Btw what will happen to Baltezers? There is no space for 2+2. Will drivers have to take Ādaži bypass - Baltezers bypass (Northern corridor extendion) - Jaunciema gatve - Vidzeme highway - Rīga bypass if the traffic gets too high?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think a decent 2+1 road will suffice between Riga and Pärnu. The AADT is only 3,000 - 5,000 vehicles per day and with the demographic decline of the Baltics I don't think it makes sense to wait for a motorway.


----------



## makaveli6

As stated above Via Baltica as a motorway in full lenght will never happen in the coming 50 years or so. But some parts will surely be completed. The plan for A4 expressway is pretty realistic, as it's planned to start the construction in 2018 if we get EU money for it. 
Bypass for Baltezers is planned, but there are no actual construction dates for it. Baltezers bypass will connect to 1st phase of Northern corridor, so they will leave space for planned interchange there when it's completed. 1st phase is planned to be finished by 2018.


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> The plan for A4 expressway is pretty realistic, as it's planned to start the construction in 2018 if we get EU money for it.


Won't happen. The other half of A4 from the A6 to Upeslejas is included in the reconstruction program, planned start date is 2017.


----------



## Jevpls

I've heard that A4 and A7 (Ķekava bypass) are meant to be PPP projects. Somehow I don't give much about these two... I remember the first PPP project (A2). Lots of talking during several years and the result is ZERO. I'd say that it's even worse. If it wasn't planned as a PPP project then maybe it could be reconstructed normally then.


----------



## RipleyLV

Funny that Ķekavas bypass is still considered as a PPP financed project set to go in the upcoming years. :lol: Nevertheless, I think it's the only road project out of all mentioned earlier that might be completed before 2020.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Won't happen. The other half of A4 from the A6 to Upeslejas is included in the reconstruction program, planned start date is 2017.


Few months ago LVC said that A4 is planned as an expressway in this EU planning program. Strange.


----------



## Maadeuurija

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think a decent 2+1 road will suffice between Riga and Pärnu. The AADT is only 3,000 - 5,000 vehicles per day and with the demographic decline of the Baltics I don't think it makes sense to wait for a motorway.


Riga-Pärnu will stay as a regular road, but there are plans to make some parts of Tallinn-Pärnu a 2+1 road by the 2020s


----------



## ssh

I have to say Tallinn-Pärnu at night is one of the scariest drives I've had to make so far. There is just so much non-stop truck traffic, it's crazy.


----------



## Jevpls

http://www.tvnet.lv/auto/satiksme/518204-uz_tallinas_sosejas_smaga_avarija_cetri_bojagajusie

After a crash police will ask Latvian State roads to put a speed limit sign on the A1 road. Hell yeah, soon we'll have speed limits everywhere without any serious reason.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

It's like something from _Emil i Lönneberga (Emīla nedarbi)_ 

"When there are no good roads, I can't drive fast! When there is a good road, I'm not allowed to drive fast! So where can I drive fast?!" :lol:


----------



## RipleyLV

Jevpls said:


> http://www.tvnet.lv/auto/satiksme/518204-uz_tallinas_sosejas_smaga_avarija_cetri_bojagajusie
> 
> After a crash police will ask Latvian State roads to put a speed limit sign on the A1 road. Hell yeah, soon we'll have speed limits everywhere without any serious reason.


Idiots. They should better ask CSDD to reform the driving education.


----------



## Jevpls

Nobody should ask CSDD anything. As far as I'm concerned, this institution is far from road safety. They have great dreams and visions about future on the roads but it's not connected with real situation at all. That's my bad experience with CSDD...

But I can understand police in one point of view. Our people always want to blame somebody for mysterious fault. When there is a road reconstruction then there's always somebody that dislikes that. After road works have been done, probably once there will be an accident (they happen) and this person definetely will shout - I told ya! I predicted that this new road won't be safe at all etc. Nobody cares about the real cause of accident. It may be getting asleep or drunk driving. 
In this case it's easier for police to ask for putting a speed limit sign. If LSR decide not to put it then there's a institution to blame - we asked but they weren't interested in that...


----------



## makaveli6

*Island bridge*

A few shots from Island bridge reconstruction.​


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> The latest on Ķekava bypass: http://www.tvnet.lv/auto/satiksme/521257-rosina_sakt_proceduras_kekavas_apvedcela_projekta_istenosanai


We are one step closer to Ķekava bypass. Works could start in 2018.


----------



## banaanumaize

makaveli6 said:


> We are one step closer to Ķekava bypass. Works could start in 2018.


So does it mean that the 2+2 part of it will be a true "120 allowed" road?


----------



## makaveli6

banaanumaize said:


> So does it mean that the 2+2 part of it will be a true "120 allowed" road?


Not exactly, it's going to be an expressway with speed limit of 110.

----

P1/Jaunciema gatve interchange from above.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

*It's official - all pedestrians and cyclists will be required by law to wear high visibility jackets at night in unlit areas*








Would I be wrong in saying that we are the first country in the world to do this?


----------



## rauno

Was there a wider discussion before this kind of decision? I think it's reasonable considering the situation in traffic safety.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Well, basically... the CSDD (Road Taffic Safety Office) said that obligatory vests would save lives, and the government accepted it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have mixed feelings about it. I think it is safer, especially in areas with no sidewalk or bike path available. However, it also feels a bit like an overprotective nanny state. I am not aware of any other countries where reflective safety vests are mandated for pedestrians at night. However, you see many joggers and runners in the Netherlands wearing them during winter.


----------



## Jevpls

Well, there are different pedestrians. I've seen ones that follow the traffic and try to move as far from cars as possible and there are some smart ones that go almost in driving lane and they think... they probably don't think at all.
I think that the first ones would be quite safe even any fancy jackets. Against idiots there are no rules...

The same about cyclists in Riga. This bullshit about living in a green way (what means driving more with bicycles) makes me feel sick. Has any of these speakers seen the real situation? Total ban of bicycles would make traffic much safer.
In fact I have nothing against bicycles unless they drive in a normal way but not like now. They have rights but no there's no such thing as responsibility.

For foreigners that don't know Riga - these cyclists ignore most of traffic laws. For example, traffic lights don't exist for them...

EDIT: By the way. Yesterday I drove to Lāčplēša street (between Čaka and Valdemāra) and I was shocked. Seems like municipality has a great plan for reducing traffic jams - they changed driving lane count from 4 to 2... but they created parking places and cyclist driveways. I've heard that the same has happened to Dzirnavu street as well. 
Now I don't really understand how to behave there. I have to turn right but I'm on the left lane (the right is for cyclists). Usually when I have to turn right, I just do it but now I have to watch those damn cyclists (or do I understand it wrong?). Yeah, another traffic safety improvement.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sounds like the Netherlands  Many cyclists want to be an equal road user, but without the rules and responsibility


----------



## yorar

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Would I be wrong in saying that we are the first country in the world to do this?


Nope, Poland was first.


----------



## Jevpls

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sounds like the Netherlands  Many cyclists want to be an equal road user, but without the rules and responsibility


It's hard to imagine that cyclists somewhere could be that annoying and irresponsible as here.


----------



## makaveli6

Jevpls said:


> It's hard to imagine that cyclists somewhere could be that annoying and irresponsible as here.


They are the same everywhere.

----

*P103/Mūsa bridge reconstruction in Bauska.*

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Jevpls said:


> In fact I have nothing against bicycles unless they drive in a normal way but not like now. They have rights but no there's no such thing as responsibility.
> 
> For foreigners that don't know Riga - these cyclists ignore most of traffic laws. For example, traffic lights don't exist for them...


Since in the future I want to be some sort of traffic planner (if there is such a thing), I closely follow all these "improvements" in Rīga.

For one - Brīvības gatve road traffic has to wait additional 10 seconds because of the cyclepath (built around 2010). Why? So the cars turning right wouldn't run into a cyclist. And the city was too lazy to equip the traffic light with a separate turn signal, so the left lane is being held up for no reason. Further more - there are almost no cyclists using the green light, because no cyclist wants to ride at a slow 12 km/h (that's the green wave for them) so they just cross at red and keep on going at 20 km/h.

In twitter I asked some cyclists, why they jump the lights. They answered that the light phases are stupid. And basically that, unless there is a 20-30 km/h green light wave especially for cyclists, they will drive at red because they don't like to be slowed down by such things. Same applies for why some use the road, not the adjacent cycle track - it's slower. They do not feel any responsibility for slowing down all the drivers. And they justify their illegal and rude activities by claiming that more drivers brake the rules than cyclists. Which might be true in jumping the speed limits, but never traffic lights. For some reason drivers have learned to stop at traffic lights even if there is no one crossing.


> Now I don't really understand how to behave there. I have to turn right but I'm on the left lane (the right is for cyclists). Usually when I have to turn right, I just do it but now I have to watch those damn cyclists (or do I understand it wrong?). Yeah, another traffic safety improvement.


By law you are required to let the cyclists first.
http://www.la.lv/jaunas-velojoslas-rigas-centra/

IMO cyclists should have priority over cars on the small intersections (minor living streets, driveways into petrol stations, etc.). But on main streets I'm still not sure. Since cars are faster, cars reach the traffic lights first. There they can turn right, traffic flows very smoothly*. The slower bicycle will arrive later and will cross the street without any problems because all the cars that wanted to turn have already turned. In all - there should be much more logic into traffic lights. They need to be coordinated.

*if there is a separate phase for pedestrians which I as a pedestrian really like


----------



## Jevpls

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> And they justify their illegal and rude activities by claiming that more drivers brake the rules than cyclists. Which might be true in jumping the speed limits, but never traffic lights. For some reason drivers have learned to stop at traffic lights even if there is no one crossing.


Drivers break the rules more... sure, sure. What rules do they break so often? Mostly they aren't serious ones but I can't say the same about driving at red.
If there were speed limits for cyclists, I'm sure that they wouldn't think much about those as well. There could be different excuses to explain their "rights" to ignore all rules.


----------



## OulaL

Jevpls said:


> and there are some smart ones that go almost in driving lane and they think... they probably don't think at all.


They may think "if I can see the approaching car, of course its driver can see me as well".

Or: "if he cannot see me, he shouldn't have a driving license in the first place". No joking, I've heard this from a grown up person, who had (at that time at least) a driving license himself. I wonder if there was a switch in his brain, "driving mode" vs. "pedestrian mode".



Jevpls said:


> If there were speed limits for cyclists, I'm sure that they wouldn't think much about those as well. There could be different excuses to explain their "rights" to ignore all rules.


Of course there are speed limits. They are the same as for everyone else. In most cases, such as 50 km/h in urban areas, they don't matter since non-athletic cyclists don't reach such speeds anyway, but there are residential streets with, say, 20 km/h - and indeed, many cyclists seem to think that that limit doesn't concern them.


----------



## Jevpls

Speed limits doesn't affect them much (like you said). 50 km/h is quite a speed for a cyclist but lower speed limits aren't not that often found. So it's easy to blame drivers for being irresponsible in a case where they almost can't be found guilty.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Jevpls said:


> Drivers break the rules more... sure, sure. What rules do they break so often? Mostly they aren't serious ones but I can't say the same about driving at red.


The cyclists say that red light is not serious if there are no cars that they can see. And I can really see the danger here because pedestrians think the same (although not to such extent). I've seen crowds of people cross 3+3 roads at red lights in Jugla and almost get hit by cars because the intersection now is f*cked up - the tram always arrives at the terminus when pedestrian traffic light for crossing the road from the tram terminus turns to red.

Basically - if you can't make a good traffic light controlled intersection, you should leave it uncontrolled. Because pedestrians and cyclists WILL crosss at red, if it is badly timed. And drivers will be less careful because they will have green light, and won't look out for jaywalkers. That's why I think that all zebra crossings should only have two lights for drivers - a flashing yellow and a red. People will cross the road normally (and legally) but, if there is a lot of cars, they will press the button, stop the traffic and cross safely.


----------



## Jevpls

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> The cyclists say that red light is not serious if there are no cars that they can see


I wonder what would happen if all car drivers would start thinking that way...



BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Basically - if you can't make a good traffic light controlled intersection, you should leave it uncontrolled. Because pedestrians and cyclists WILL crosss at red, if it is badly timed.


I disagree. Red lights always will be too long for this group. There are a lot of people that are lazy enough to go 10 m to zebra crossing or to wait additional 10 seconds till the green signal. No, they are in hurry always and they have to go. If those cyclists and pedestrians don't even look around and get hit by a car (driving at green) then it's their fault and driver is not to be blamed.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Jevpls said:


> I disagree. Red lights always will be too long for this group. There are a lot of people that are lazy enough to go 10 m to zebra crossing or to wait additional 10 seconds till the green signal. No, they are in hurry always and they have to go. If those cyclists and pedestrians don't even look around and get hit by a car (driving at green) then it's their fault and driver is not to be blamed.


Depending on the situation I would blame not only the person who was run over but also the department who put that traffic light like it was. If you know that there is a tram terminus, and 50-100 people will get out at once at predictable times and will want to cross the road, then you should change the lights so that they would have green then. Otherwise, people will get fed up and at least a couple of those 50 WILL cross at red when there are less cars. If there are no cars but are 50 people waiting to cross, there is something wrong with the intersection.

Of course, this doesn't apply to all situations, but pedestrians should have less waiting times in places where they are many. For example, the before-mentioned tram terminus in Jugla or the public transport stops at Alfa.

And those LED countdowns until green help people calm down and not cross at red. I think.


----------



## mcarling

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> those LED countdowns until green help people calm down and not cross at red. I think.


They usually help me to be patient.


----------



## Eulanthe

mcarling said:


> They usually help me to be patient.


Yes, me too. There's something oddly relaxing about being able to switch off for 45 seconds (or whatever) when coming across a red light.

Although I think everyone admits to speeding up when they see the green countdown is at 10 seconds or less.


----------



## RipleyLV

One of the best roads in Latvia, E22/P80 from Tīnūži to Koknese.






I couldn't film the remaining part near Koknese, cause my camera ran out of memory.


----------



## makaveli6

*A8/E77 Jelgava-LT border reconstruction.*

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*


----------



## NickLV

Question to roads users - can somewhere in Latvia find so-called "sleeper lines" ? (look at photo below)


----------



## RipleyLV

As far as I know these lines aren't introduced to our road standards.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

There is not much need for such "sleeper lines" in Latvia as here we already have a more effective solution for drivers falling asleep! On most roads (not only A roads) the asphalt surface itself (!) incorporates precisely crafted bumps that make it impossible to fall asleep: the main part of the road features minor bumps that serve as a general reminder, that you are driving, while the shoulders incorporate major bumps that will prevent any tired driver to drive off the road.

Here is an example - the P94

We are sure that in time other countries will also adopt our traffic safety systems.


----------



## makaveli6

Come on, it's not that bad now. Most of the worst A road sections have been reconstructed in the last few years. f.e. surface quality of Via Baltica in Latvia is better than in Lithuania. Most of Lithuanian regional roads are in similar condition to Latvian counterparts. And no, we don't have any sleeper lines.


----------



## RipleyLV

Duuude, what have you done? You just added oil to fire! I'm getting outta' here :runaway:


----------



## PovilD

makaveli6 said:


> Come on, it's not that bad now. Most of the worst A road sections have been reconstructed in the last few years. f.e. surface quality of Via Baltica in Latvia is better than in Lithuania. Most of Lithuanian regional roads are in similar condition to Latvian counterparts. And no, we don't have any sleeper lines.


Well done then... Via Baltica in Lithuania actually didn't saw bigger reconstructions in some sections recently. There are two stretches that is planned to reconstruct: some 10 km near Panevezys and between Garliava and Mauruciai (not including 10 km widening near Sasnava in A5)


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Duuude, what have you done? You just added oil to fire! I'm getting outta' here :runaway:


 The picture posted was of Lithuanian roads (?). Well, it looked like Lithuania, that why I chose LT. Also Briedis was mocking Latvian roads, as we all, typical Latvians, though the situation has changed for better, alot in the recent years. No offence, Lithuania still has motorways. :lol:


----------



## PovilD

makaveli6 said:


> The picture posted was of Lithuanian roads (?). Well, it looked like Lithuania, that why I chose LT. Also Briedis was mocking Latvian roads, as we all, typical Latvians, though the situation has changed for better, alot in the recent years. No offence, Lithuania still has motorways.


Do you have plans to upgrade some dual-carriegeways to motorway (e.g. Riga-Jelgava)?


----------



## PovilD

makaveli6 said:


> The picture posted was of Lithuanian roads (?). Well, it looked like Lithuania, that why I chose LT. Also Briedis was mocking Latvian roads, as we all, typical Latvians, though the situation has changed for better, alot in the recent years. No offence, Lithuania still has motorways.


Do you have plans to upgrade some dual-carriegeways to motorway (e.g. Riga-Jelgava)?


----------



## makaveli6

No real plans for motorways in the next few years. Ķekava bypass will be built as an expressway, but only half of it will be dual carriegeway.
P80 already meets expressway standarts, but only one carriegeway is currently built.


----------



## rauno

While driving in Latvia I noticed that you use 100 km/h speed limit in summer. Have there been discussions about lowering the speed limits? We are moving to lower speeds (in Estonia). In summer time we used to have 100 km/h speed limits on some 1+1 roads, but that practice was rejected three years ago due to traffic safety issues and we won't see it ever again. More and more it seems that our general 90 km/h speed limit is too much. Have you had any similar discussions in Latvia (or Lithuania)?


----------



## makaveli6

We only have few sections of 1+1 road with 100km/h limit, most of them are grade-seperated or with minimum curves and almost none at grade intersections. We have never had any serious talks to lower the 90 km/h speed limit (atleast I have never heard any), but we have had discussions that 90km/h speed limit should be raised to 100 km/h on A roads.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

There are plans of lowering the speed limit from 90 to 80 on gravel roads since they are very dangerous: 25% of road accidents happen on gravel roads.
(http://www.lsm.lv/lv/raksts/latvija...hojumu-uz-grants-celjiem-liidz-80-kmh.a88932/)

I fail to see how that is relevant though as 80% of roads in Latvia are gravel or dirt ones. Which means that 75% of accidents happen on only 20% of our roads. I'm pretty sure that they should be addressed first.


----------



## makaveli6

I fail to see how they would enforce the 80 km/h speed limit on those gravel roads, traffic intensity on them is second to none, a police patrol or a speed camera on road which has AADT of 200 is waste of money.


----------



## Xmaster

rauno said:


> While driving in Latvia I noticed that you use 100 km/h speed limit in summer. Have there been discussions about lowering the speed limits? We are moving to lower speeds (in Estonia). In summer time we used to have 100 km/h speed limits on some 1+1 roads, but that practice was rejected three years ago due to traffic safety issues and we won't see it ever again. More and more it seems that our general 90 km/h speed limit is too much. Have you had any similar discussions in Latvia (or Lithuania)?


In Lithuania we had recently proposed a speed increase on expressways in summer from 110 km/h to 120 km/h and in winter from 100 km/h to 110 km/h. Those changes shall be validated from a beginning of 2015. 
We have 70 km/h on gravel roads.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

makaveli6 said:


> I fail to see how they would enforce the 80 km/h speed limit on those gravel roads, traffic intensity on them is second to none, a police patrol or a speed camera on road which has AADT of 200 is waste of money.


Well... maybe on P4 on Lielie Kangari (AADT ~2000) they could/should enforce it. But, although it's currently legal to do 90 there, you'd have to be mad to drive on Lielie Kangari even at 80!


----------



## makaveli6

Lielie Kangari will be paved very soon.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Xmaster said:


> In Lithuania .. we have 70 km/h on gravel roads.


It's amazing to think that you drive at 70 while over here already a kilometer from the Lithuanian border there are cars doing 130 on gravel roads - almost twice as fast!


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

When was the E67 Ainaži bypass built?


----------



## makaveli6

Prior to 1990, that's all I know. I have some pre-90ies map's of Latvian roads somewhere. I could check them.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Well then basically our Via Batica road quality overall is better than in Lithuania only because we started building/reconstructing it much later than in Lithuania. We did it in 2000s while they - in 1990ies.


----------



## Xmaster

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Well then basically our Via Batica road quality overall is better than in Lithuania only because we started building/reconstructing it much later than in Lithuania. We did it in 2000s while they - in 1990ies.


Quite strange presumption  You have to evaluate all further repavement and reconstruction works before claiming it  Many stretches in Lithuania have been renovated in recent years.


----------



## makaveli6

Roads like Via Baltica should be repaved every now and then, something I haven't seen in Lithuania much (maybe i'm wrong, feel free to correct me). It's probably the only thing we have got right, on our roads. This year we repaved A7 Iecava-Bauska and A1 Baltezers-Saulkrasti, altough the road was reconstructed ~10 years ago, we needed just a simple and cheap repaving for it be like new for another 10 years.
Don't get me wrong, it's just that after driving Via Baltica 1+1 parts Poland and Lithuania, the Latvian ones were in better condition. Then again, i'm talking only about Via Baltica. Let's not start our typical "baltic state x roads vs. baltic state x roads" discussion.


----------



## Xmaster

makaveli6 said:


> Roads like Via Baltica should be repaved every now and then, something I haven't seen in Lithuania much (maybe i'm wrong, feel free to correct me). It's probably the only thing we have got right, on our roads. This year we repaved A7 Iecava-Bauska and A1 Baltezers-Saulkrasti, altough the road was reconstructed ~10 years ago, we needed just a simple and cheap repaving for it be like new for another 10 years.
> Don't get me wrong, it's just that after driving Via Baltica 1+1 parts Poland and Lithuania, the Latvian ones were in better condition. Then again, i'm talking only about Via Baltica. Let's not start our typical "baltic state x roads vs. baltic state x roads" discussion.


No, I'm not starting any fights for which country has better roads, just claiming, that it is in a better condition judging years it was started to reconstruct for the first time for me sounds pretty funny  
In my opinion Via Baltica in Lithuania and Latvia are at really similar level.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

But I do like how Lithuania has much more dual carriageways on their Via Baltica.
They have three section with lengths 1,2 km, 37 km (9,5 km of that is motorway) and 1,5 km.
While we have just two parts - one is a miserable 300 meters of dual carriageway and the other is 5 km of which 900m is at 50 km/h


----------



## RipleyLV

There is already a cheap alternative for roads with lower AADT using black bituminous technology on pavement. 




























It also is used on roads which have asphalt. Such pavement can last at average 5 to 10 years. 200 km of V roads have been paved this year for 6,5 mio EUR.
http://lvceli.lv/lat/par_lvc/pazinojumi_presei/3478-latgale-grants-celus-parklaj-ar-melno-bitumena-segumu


----------



## makaveli6

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> What havoc? On roads this bad people already drive on the middle because it's comparably better. Remember the joke: In Britain people drive on the left, In Germany on the right side of the road while in Latvia on the best side of the road. And what laws should be changed? This would be a partial repaving like that one lane of Sigulda road which was repaved some 10 years ago.
> 
> While, yes, we could allocate more money, it still wouldn't be enough. We need 3,7 billion euros to reconstruct all the roads!
> 
> @jevpls Of course, this should be done only where it's safe - uphills, downhills, sharp curves, intersections should be fully repaved. But you wouldn't need to drive off the paved part in any case, because the old tarmac would be left. You would have to drive on the bumpy but paved part.


Havoc as jevpls described, it's only safe in straight lines. As for laws, it is illegal to drive partly on the oncoming lane. 

Where did you get those figures? As far as I know we need 910 mln. EUR to get 75% of our roads in a good shape.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

makaveli6 said:


> Havoc as jevpls described, it's only safe in straight lines.


And in the post you quoted I said that on curves and other dangerous parts the road should be fully repaved 



> As for laws, it is illegal to drive partly on the oncoming lane.


Oh, come on! Nobody cares about that as they already drive on the middle! But, if you want, we could repaint the road surface so that there is only one lane - the resurfaced one - and the sides are hard shoulders with the broken white line. Like Via Baltica, only with the one lane.



> Where did you get those figures? As far as I know we need 910 mln. EUR to get 75% of our roads in a good shape.


http://lvceli.lv/lat/biezak_uzdotie_jautajumi/ The third from the top


----------



## makaveli6

If we'd start bothering with every curve, we might as well just repave the whole road. I could see this happening on some rural V roads, but certenly not on P roads, even if many of them have AADT lower than 1000.

Also, I dont think we should just make our current paved P roads more narrow than they are. F.e. the P roads which have AADT lower than 500 and aren't paved, could be made in to something like this. Same goes for all V roads. 



> http://lvceli.lv/lat/biezak_uzdotie_jautajumi/ The third from the top


That includes V roads, we need 3,7 billion EUR if we want all of our roads in very good condition. It isn't crucial for all V roads to be paved and to be in a very good shape. I mean, it's more important to deal with P roads now, which need only about 500 mln. EUR.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

makaveli6 said:


> If we'd start bothering with every curve, we might as well just repave the whole road.


Depends on the road. In many cases curves are rare. And, if you don't like to bother with the curves, we can always leave them as they are - we've been driving the same tarmac for decades so why would it suddenly become too dangerous if only part of the road had new tarmac or no new tarmac at all?

And why "No" to narrow roads? We must spend our money wisely, and building wide roads for low traffic isn't very wise.


----------



## makaveli6

P roads that have been paved in the recent years aren't wide (see: this). They all are the same.

For example, P111 has AADT of 700-800, so that means we should downgrade it? Certanly not, as it connects two major cities (Liepāja & Ventspils), traffic level would probably rise when repaved. Now let's look at P113 (Grobiņa-Bārta-Rucava), it has AADT of 240. It dosen't connect any major cities. Now I'm all for downgrading roads like these. 

My point is, we should'nt downgrade roads linking major cities, even if they have low AADT + we shouldn't downgrade roads with AADT more than 500 (you suggested 1000). As mentioned earlier the traffic intensity tends to grow and ~750 cars on a one laned road would be too much. 

I have experienced this on polish roads, and I don't want to see this happening here too, it's VERY dangerous.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

^^
The thing is though that they wouldn't be one lane roads. They would be the same two lane roads with a repaved middle on which you could drive if there are no cars in the opposite direction. In time all the sides would get repaved but, as I already mentioned, we don't have the resources to do it right now. But every village wants a smooth road.


----------



## agent 007

^^
Gulbene District Council couple of years ago had a plan to repave only 1.5 lane of road to one of the villages. Back then some State officials didn't allow them to do so. Thats all I remember cause I was too young to care, but I guess we would need some changes in laws to make it happen.


----------



## Kanadzie

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> ^^
> The thing is though that they wouldn't be one lane roads. They would be the same two lane roads with a repaved middle on which you could drive if there are no cars in the opposite direction. In time all the sides would get repaved but, as I already mentioned, we don't have the resources to do it right now. But every village wants a smooth road.


they used to make roads this way in 1920's :lol:
https://www.google.pl/search?q=sidewalk+highway

Anyway, if 1 M people live in Riga metropolitan area, it sounds like many big freeways are required in the urban area!


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Yes, we need to complete the Eastern and Southern "highways" as well as build expressways in Ķekava and Ādaži directions. Oh, and the P80 connection into Rīga - that is also congested. The other directions IMO should be not only road upgrades to expressways but also railway upgrades to European 160 km/h for commuter expresses into Rīga city center which will not be a very car friendly place in the future.


----------



## makaveli6

*A8: Poķi-LT border 60,0-76,1km (16,1km) reconstruction*

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*


----------



## makaveli6

*Black spot map of 2011-2013* 

Black spot map of 2011-2013 has been released, total number of black spots is down to 58 compared to 62 in period of 2009-2011. A "black spot" is a 1 kilometer long section of road on which 8+ accidents with 3+ fatalities have happened in period of three years. You can find the full size map here.










----

*2014 AADT map*

2014 AADT map's have been released, more detlaied map's of 2014 and other years can be found here and more detlaied Excel file with statistics for P and V roads can be found here. The avarage traffic intensity is up by 4% from 2013.


----------



## Jevpls

I find that black spot thing useless. For example let's think about some cases of bad accidents this year. Some young people died in accidents because of drunk driver that was speeding. Such thing can happen anywhere and does that place count as a black spot because of 5 or 6 deaths?
Sometimes "human factor" can be crucial - driver can get asleep or drive off the road while reading sms.

I'm glad that at least we don't have that dumb black spot road signs that our neighbours from Lithuania have.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Yes, I agree, that sign in Lithuania is totally useless, especially since they are everywhere.


----------



## makaveli6

Jevpls said:


> I find that black spot thing useless. For example let's think about some cases of bad accidents this year. Some young people died in accidents because of drunk driver that was speeding. Such thing can happen anywhere and does that place count as a black spot because of 5 or 6 deaths?
> Sometimes "human factor" can be crucial - driver can get asleep or drive off the road while reading sms.
> 
> I'm glad that at least we don't have that dumb black spot road signs that our neighbours from Lithuania have.


We have the "Bīstami!" road sign, it's something similar to the Lithuanian one, but we don't have them on almost every intersection like Lithuania.


----------



## RipleyLV

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ Yes, I agree, that sign in Lithuania is totally useless, especially since they are everywhere.


Most people, especially foreigners, don't know what does that sign mean.


----------



## OulaL

RipleyLV said:


> Most people, especially foreigners, don't know what does that sign mean.


"Beware of _very big_ cows" was my first guess on my first visit to Lithuania.

Well, that was more of a joke with my friends (also first time for each of them). But really, no one really knew.


----------



## Jevpls

The meaning of that LT sign was obvious for me because we got that black spot system. After seeing the first sign I reduced speed a bit just in case. After the second (some minutes after the first one ) I looked around carefully - I thought that these signs should be installed in dangerous places only. And then I understood that they can be found anywhere...



makaveli6 said:


> We have the "Bīstami!" road sign, it's something similar to the Lithuanian one, but we don't have them on almost every intersection like Lithuania.


Mostly these signs have a good reason to be seen there. Lithuanian black spots are seen in any ordinary intersection.


----------



## AleksDriver

makaveli6 said:


> IAnother year has passed. I have gathered a list of what's going to happen on Latvian roads in 2015.
> 
> *Latvia*:
> 
> 
> Reconstruction works on many A road sections including: A1, A2, A3, A5, A8, A9, A10, A11, A12 & A14 in total lenght of 316 kilometers.
> Repaving works on A5, A6, A7, A8, A9, A10 & A11 in total lenght of 91 kilometer.
> Reconstruction works on many P road sections including: P5, P22, P30, P32, P62, P73, P76, P87, P97, P104, P116, P120 & P121 in total lenght of 159 kilometers.
> Repaving works on P roads in total lenght of 145 kilometers.
> Repaving or resurfacing works on V roads in total lenght of 240 kilometers.
> Reconstruction of 14 bridges
> 10 traffic safetey projects to be completed in 2015 on A2, A4, A5, A10, P1, P4, P5, P97, Va5 & V35. 6,5km of new safetey barriers also will be installed
> Construction of P80/E22 interchange with P32.
> 
> *Riga*:
> 
> Reconstruction of Salu bridge and connecting roads, including Mūkusala roundabout.
> Possible construction of missing Eastern highway link between Southern highway and Brīvības gatve.


What about A13 from Daugavpils to Rezekne side, heard from the local papers that will be reconstruction on part of it. Also whats the plans on P73 do the LVceli want to reconstruct part around Valle village?Or any other parts of that road?


----------



## makaveli6

AleksDriver said:


> What about A13 from Daugavpils to Rezekne side, heard from the local papers that will be reconstruction on part of it. Also whats the plans on P73 do the LVceli want to reconstruct part around Valle village?Or any other parts of that road?


Check out my signature, there you cand find list of all U/C, soon to be started and proposed projects on Latvian state roads.

The soon to be started projects on A13:



> *A13*: Rēzekne 53,2-53,4km (0,2km), *Cost*: 219 000 EUR
> *A13*: Šoģi-Vecstropi 113,1-134,7km (21,6km), *Cost*: 12 755 717 EUR, *Deadline*: 11th November 2015
> *A13*: Kalīši-Medumi 156,4-163,1km (6,7km), *Cost*: 7 968 000 EUR
> *A13*: Laucesa bridge reconstruction. 163,4km, *Cost*: 820 154 EUR, *Deadline*: 26th June 2015


And proposed ones:



> *A13*: 0,6-2,9km
> *A13*: 144,7-156,4km



----

Also three soon to be started projects on P73



> *P73*: Salas-Penderi 7,3-20,9km (13,6km), *Cost*: 9 853 000 EUR
> *P73*: Krasti-Ērberģe 29,2-40,3km (11,1km), *Cost*: 4 222 000 EUR
> *P73*: Aizupieši-Rite 72,2-75,0 (2,8km), *Cost*: 70 064 EUR


And another on proposed:


> *P73*: 57,7-65,1km


----------



## AleksDriver

makaveli6 said:


> Check out my signature, there you cand find list of all U/C, soon to be started and proposed projects
> 
> As soon as I will get enough numer of posts I'll check, as I'm newcommer here so can't check signatures for now. Anyway thanks for information.


----------



## makaveli6

Map of road works in 2015



RipleyLV said:


> Autoceļu remontdarbu karte 2015


----------



## makaveli6

*A7/A8/A10/E22 Salu bridge reconstruction.*

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*


----------



## kostas97

makaveli6 said:


> Map of road works in 2015


Could yout please translate the map's legend?


----------



## makaveli6

kostas97 said:


> Could yout please translate the map's legend?


Light green = Cohesion fund co-financing
Blue = European Regional Development Fund co-financing
Brown = State budget road projects
Yellow = State budget bridge projects
Black = State budget traffic safetey improvements
Dark green = Cohesion fund co-financing from 2014
Violet = European Regional Development Fund co-financing from 2014


----------



## makaveli6

Pictures of A2 by BriedisUnIzlietne



BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Satiksmes mezglā ar A1/A4 nekādus darbus neredzēju. Bet tālāk - no mezgla līdz pagriezienam uz Langstiņiem gan būvdarbi norit pilnā sparā! :cheers:
> 
> Tādēļ ielūdzu jūs apskatīt dažas bildes no mana kartupeļa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusei brauktuves asfalta virskārta jau bija noņemta, tā tika tīrīta un plaisas aizpiķotas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fūres tik platas un nomale tik slikta, ka riteņi brīžiem tām pa zemi, nevis asfaltu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaut ko čakarējas ar mediānu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pēc kādas pusstundas braucu atpakaļ, un satiksme jau tika novirzīta pa brauktuves kreiso pusi. Labajai jau gatavojās ņemt nost virskārtu


----------



## kostas97

makaveli6 said:


> Light green = Cohesion fund co-financing
> Blue = European Regional Development Fund co-financing
> Brown = State budget road projects
> Yellow = State budget bridge projects
> Black = State budget traffic safetey improvements
> Dark green = Cohesion fund co-financing from 2014
> Violet = European Regional Development Fund co-financing from 2014


Thanks for your help


----------



## makaveli6

*P128* near Klapkalnciems. It's a regional highway connecting Jūrmala's district Sloka with Talsi (pop. 10,545). Section between Apšuciems and Ķesterciems will reconstructed this year.


----------



## makaveli6

*A5: A6-Rīga HES 2,3-2,9km (600m), Deadline: June 2015, Bridge deformation seam repair*

*1.*









---

*A2: Baltezers/A1-Garkalne 15,4-25,5km (10,1km), Cost: 14 951 727 EUR, Deadline: 29th August 2016, Pavement reconstruction*

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Fun to see the double yellow center line like in the Americas


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Diezgan bēdīga karte..


Map of roads with raised speed limit for summer.


----------



## Jevpls

No 100 kph on P80. That's a pity. Why?
Yeah, this winter there were some accidents but everyone blamed LAU for that. OK, but what in summer? One moron killed all his family and that's why we all have to suffer?


----------



## makaveli6

Jevpls said:


> No 100 kph on P80. That's a pity. Why?
> Yeah, this winter there were some accidents but everyone blamed LAU for that. OK, but what in summer? One moron killed all his family and that's why we all have to suffer?


All because of one moron. :lol:
Don't know why A12 Ludza-Zilupe didn't get 100 tho.


----------



## Jevpls

makaveli6 said:


> Don't know why A12 Ludza-Zilupe didn't get 100 tho.


No idea actually. Never heard of any serious accidents there and the AADT was rather low for the speed to be any bad issue.


----------



## Razdva

Hi guys,

Are there any pictures and/or maps about future Koknese – Pļaviņas and Pļaviņas - Jēkabpils bypasses? And possible timeline for starting mentioned projects.

Thanks!


----------



## makaveli6

makaveli6 said:


> Abiem posmiem pagaidām ir trīs maršruta varianti. Posmam Pļaviņas-Jēkabpils to var apskatīt šeit.
> 
> Par otru posmu neko daudz nevaru pateikt, varianti ir, bet kā tie izskatās uz kartes īsti nezinu, taču aptuveno maršrutu jau var noprast no Kokneses apvedceļa nobeiguma un Pļaviņu apvedceļa sākuma.


Click the hyperlink for Pļaviņas-Jēkabpils proposed route. We could see actual works only after construction of Ķekava's bypass and A4 reconstruction, so that means it won't happen before 2020.


----------



## Razdva

Many thanks, makaveli6!


----------



## makaveli6

*P39: Dambīši-Lūšakrogs/A2 22-24km (2km), Deadline: November 2014, Pavement reconstruction*

*1.* 









*2.*


----------



## makaveli6

*A9: Mammres-Annenieki 39,1-60,2km (21,1km), Cost: 8 093 509 EUR, Deadline: 5th December 2015, Pavement reconstruction*

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> Reconstruction of P30 before Vecpiebalga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from official LVC flickr page: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lvceli/18919641892/


From Latvian highway thread


----------



## makaveli6

^^ Brīvības gatve ir horrible. The western side of Riga in general has better pavement quality on roads. For example, on my daily commute from western side of Riga to the city center there are practicly no roads with uneven pavement, apart from my yard. 
There's a big diffrence on the eastern side (correct me if I'm wrong), but always when I have to take a drive to the other side of city I see some terrible main streets.


----------



## PovilD

makaveli6 said:


> ^^ Brīvības gatve ir horrible. The western side of Riga in general has better pavement quality on roads. For example, on my daily commute from western side of Riga to the city center there are practicly no roads with uneven pavement, apart from my yard.
> There's a big diffrence on the eastern side (correct me if I'm wrong), but always when I have to take a drive to the other side of city I see some terrible main streets.


I see that many cities have less advanced eastern part. Look at Tallinn, Warsaw, remote corners of Vilnius, etc.

E. g. In Kaunas, western suburb Šilainiai is relatively new (but still built in communist times) and recent repavements made that suburb the first suburb without uneven streets (and the most attractive one), while in eastern part: Dainava, Palemonas are still suburbs that looks like places from Third World. Maybe situation will change in next few or ten years.


----------



## makaveli6

P130 pavement reinforcement and reconstruction (map)

*1.* 









*2.*









*3.*


----------



## makaveli6

From the Latvian subsection



RipleyLV said:


> A9
> 
> Bridge over river Lielupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overpass over Jelgava-Liepāja rail line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More sexy shots here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lvceli/sets/72157656400669848


----------



## makaveli6

A1 repaving (map)

*1.* 









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*


----------



## makaveli6

*A2/E77* pavement refconstruction (map)

*1.* 









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*


----------



## makaveli6

*A9* pavement reconstruction (map)

*1.* 









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*









+ Bonus pic of Chris driving a truck.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

makaveli6 said:


> + Bonus pic of Chris driving a truck.


A couple of days ago on Salu bridge I saw a Porsche Panamera with California plates :cheers:

Which got me wondering: how (and why) the heck did they get the car all the way from the Pacific coast to Latvia?


----------



## mcarling

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> A couple of days ago on Salu bridge I saw a Porsche Panamera with California plates :cheers:
> 
> Which got me wondering: how (and why) the heck did they get the car all the way from the Pacific coast to Latvia?


Maybe European Delivery Program?


----------



## makaveli6

Update on A1 by BriedisUnIzlietne



BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> *A1 atjaunošana Baltezerā*
> 25.08.15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretīgi brūno nojumes krāsu nomainījusi glauni tumši pelēka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dažviet atjaunots veloceļa segums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un vislabākais jaunums - Garkalnes novads noasfaltējis pēdējo grantēto vietējo ceļu Tallinas šosejas malā! Tas ir labi arī tāpēc, ka, pateicoties tam, nu velomaršruts Berģi-Ādaži ir asfaltēts(un bišku bruģēts) pilnā garumā!


----------



## makaveli6

*A9* overpass over the railway repairs & pavement reconstruction (map)

*1.* 









*2.*









*3.*


----------



## makaveli6

Map of road projects to be realised next year with state budget funding, that's mostly local roads.


----------



## Kanadzie

mcarling said:


> Maybe European Delivery Program?


They give temporary / export German numberplates for that... the car is only legally imported to the US when it arrives (so they can import it as a used car and save tax :lol


----------



## makaveli6

Works on *A7*.

*1.* 









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*


----------



## makaveli6

In 2016 the budget for roads will be 339 million EUR, that is 35 million EUR more than this year. 

As for Ķekava bypass, the financial-economnic evaluation of the project will be finished very soon and procurement for enviormental plan has been announced.

This year the biggest projects were A9 (38 million EUR) and A11 (15,1 million EUR). In 2016 the biggest projects will be carried out on A3 (18,15 million EUR).


----------



## Eiropro

No A2? Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## makaveli6

Some sections of A2 were reconstructed this year, three of the projects are still U/C and one of them will be continued in to 2016. Not sure about any new sections next year tho.

EDIT: We should see two new projects start on A2 in 2016.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> A11 Nīca-Rucava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://binders.lv/lv/par_uznemumu/projekti/?proj=64&status=in_process


from Latvian thread.


----------



## RipleyLV

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> A couple of days ago on Salu bridge I saw a Porsche Panamera with California plates :cheers:


Interesting, twice I saw cars with US plates this week in Rīga, one was from Michigan, the other from California too..


----------



## makaveli6

*A2* pavement reconstruction. (map)

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*


----------



## makaveli6

*A3*/*E264* repaving, 36,43-39,2km (2,77km), *Deadline*: November 2015 (map)

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*


----------



## makaveli6

A presentation regarding showing some planned interchanges and bridges on 1st phase of Riga's Northern highway.

http://arhitekts.riga.lv/images/prezentacijas/RZTK1__tilti.pdf


----------



## makaveli6

*A1*/*E67* pavement reconstruction, 89,4-101,36km (11,96km), *Cost*: 10 498 082 EUR, *Deadline*: August 2016 (map)

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*


----------



## makaveli6

*P130* pavement reconstruction, 13,95-15,3km (1,35km), *Cost*: 626 334 EUR, *Deadline*: May 2015 (map)

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*


----------



## garethni

The Avotu iela repaving in Riga is such an improvement. The lack of massive puddles so far when it has rained is very welcome. No more getting splashed by speeding oligarchmobiles and trolleybuses, I hope.


----------



## makaveli6

*P4* construction of pedestrian crossings, 9,00-9,30km (0,30km), *Cost*: 136 563 EUR, *Deadline*: November 2015 (map)

*1.*









*2.*


----------



## makaveli6

*P4*/*P5* reconstruction of the intersection 9,32-9,78km (0,46km), *Cost*: 1 199 869 EUR, *Deadline*: August 2016 (map)

*1.*









*2.*


----------



## makaveli6

from Latvian sub-section. 



RipleyLV said:


> Updates - *12/12/2015*
> 
> *1.* Construction of a new pedestrian bridge over A10 next to Babīte junction. Pictures taken in Jūrmala direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.* Moving on to A9. This is before the bridge over river Lielupe. Pictures taken in Rīga direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.* Since the end of November, traffic has been transferred to the existing renovated bridge. Temporary bridge is being demolished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.* Works are almost complete here.


----------



## makaveli6

from Latvian sub-section.



RipleyLV said:


> A2 after reconstruction.
> 
> Views towards Rīga direction from P3 overpass near Garkalne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View towards Sigulda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reconstructed bridge itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramps they didn't repave.. ai ja jai :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moar: http://binders.lv/lv/par_uznemumu/video_galerija/?galid=74


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A fence that acts like a guardrail? I doubt if it has the same stopping capabilities.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

^^
That fence is to stop pedestrians crossing the road (despite the trees it's an urban area). But they should have added the guardrails too.

But the fences are never effective even at their only goal. Just a waste of money to show that we are "increasing safety". A pohazuka as the Russians would say.

















A fence. But despite many pedestrians no footpaths or pedestrian bridges. In some places pedestrians have made makeshift stairs over the guardrails.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

In general that's how things get done here. We make high intensity roads. Add bus stops. And then not make any footpaths nor even crossing places to get to the bus stop for the other direction. Perhaps add a fence at the median to stop people going about their business. And then blab about how lack of respect and hi-vis jackets are at fault at our poor road safety record.


----------



## hammersklavier

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> In general that's how things get done here. We make high intensity roads. Add bus stops. And then not make any footpaths nor even crossing places to get to the bus stop for the other direction. Perhaps add a fence at the median to stop people going about their business. And then blab about how lack of respect and hi-vis jackets are at fault at our poor road safety record.


Are you sure you aren't American? :lol:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Pedestrian blaming is pretty common in Estonia too. We are forced to wear reflectors on our clothes at night...even in cities :nuts: Because 'that's how you solve the issue of people being run over'.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Wow, I didn't know that! Here we will need to wear reflective clothing (but, unlike in Estonia, here we haven't defined what is considered reflective and how reflective should it be)

Recently we pushed for tougher requirements (hi-vis vests) for sports cyclists, because a lorry driver in full daylight had hit a cyclist AND the car that was in front. No hi-vis vests for the car though.

I suppose the cyclists should have used the hard shoulder. A paralleling low-traffic road would be even better. (And in such a case we could even upgrade the A2 to a motorway!  )


----------



## Jevpls

Reflective elements on clothing are important. Sure, I doubt that they are that necessary in towns where pedestrians mostly use sidewalks but in rural areas they help a lot. Especially in cases when someone is driving towards you (lights switched to low beam). These pedestrians often think that they are SO VISIBLE in they grey/black clothes and that walking on the road shoulder is limiting their rights...
Actually I don't care about some suicidal pedestrians but they can cause a lot of trouble to me. After a death/serious injury of such idiot the court decision might be not the best for you... if they used the road shoulder then I wouldn't care about reflectors at all.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

I agree that reflectors in rural areas are important, but not all the way to full hi-vis jackets.

And I hate that many rural towns don't have sidewalks on main roads.


----------



## Jevpls

Well, probably there's a problem (as always) with the term "reflector". Is 1x1 cm reflecting spot on the coat considered to be a reflector? It is but actually there is no much use of it. So, probably somebody thought that reflecting jacket is no arguable thing.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Our laws, sadly, aren't as specific as the Estonian's about what is considered reflective (how reflective it should be).

How about flashlights? Can they be seen good from the car? They have the added benefit of the pedestrian actually seeing where he's going.


----------



## Jevpls

About all these reflectors. Many of these have a disadvantage - they are visible from one side. For example, you attach some hanging reflector circle but the wind turns it over and it's basically as good as your coat is. In the meantime the owner of this wonderful thing thinks that he's visible in any circumstances.

Another thing is connected to soviet time bicycle reflectors. They are crappy, really crappy. Actually they can be seen only when you see the bicycle... but it's still considered a reflector.

Flashlights could be good but somehow not many people use them.


----------



## Hanno1983

Thank you for information.


----------



## Jevpls

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> And there are at least 3 pieces (colored in red) missing to make the road complete:
> http://balticmaps.eu/?lang=en&draw_...ntery=6289817.076270587&zoom=8&layer=map&ls=o


Section Pļaviņas - Jēkabpils is a bit incorrect. 
1) it goes to A6 as well;
2) it connects to A12 somewhere around Zīlāni, not Kūkas - not that far from Jēkabpils.

But basically it shows the idea.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Thanks for the correction! 
I didn't know where exactly would it go and basically just guessed :lol:


----------



## RipleyLV

Jevpls said:


> Section Pļaviņas - Jēkabpils is a bit incorrect.
> 1) it goes to A6 as well;
> 2) it connects to A12 somewhere around Zīlāni, not Kūkas - not that far from Jēkabpils.
> 
> But basically it shows the idea.


That's only the idea, since none of proposals for this segment have been approved officially. This project is quite for some time now, hopefully our first 1st PPP project would be successful, I see that as the only opportunity to build new roads here.


----------



## makaveli6

Technically our first road PPP project was A2, which didn't exactly end like we hoped for.


----------



## RipleyLV

That project could be next after Ķekava bypass, practically all of the paper works for it are ready, they just need to find a company that would get it done, just like those 5 or smth years ago.


----------



## Jevpls

RipleyLV said:


> That project could be next after Ķekava bypass, practically all of the paper works for it are ready, they just need to find a company that would get it done, just like those 5 or smth years ago.


WTF?
Half of that section reconstruction was done previous year and the remaining half has to be done this or next year... everything co-financed by CF. What do you think PPP scheme could do there?

I've heard that the next planned project could be Riga bypass A4 (widening to 2 carriageways).

Anyway I don't like PPP - it's a very expensive loan and I don't see why a simple loan isn't better.


----------



## RipleyLV

Jevpls said:


> WTF?
> Half of that section reconstruction was done previous year and the remaining half has to be done this or next year... everything co-financed by CF. What do you think PPP scheme could do there?


That money was used for surface improvement. Idea of a PPP project is to create the segment from A4 to A3 into a grade separated road, in other words, an expressway with a 110 km/h speed limit. Pedestrian tunnels, noise barriers, ecoducts, separated bus stops, etc., are also included.



> I've heard that the next planned project could be Riga bypass A4 (widening to 2 carriageways).


Maybe.. but most of the paper work has been completed for these motorway projects, it's only the matter of finding the right resources to realize them.


----------



## RipleyLV

*Road construction map for 2016*

Legend:
*Green* / *Purple* = Full reconstruction
*Blue* = Repavement 
*Brown circle* = Bridge reconstruction
*Aqua circle* = Safety improvement (pedestrian bridge, sidewalk construction, crossing reconstruction)










Active road work map can be viewed here: http://lvceli.lv/en/#buvobjekti-un-satiksmes-ierobezojumi


----------



## Hanno1983

What does "full reconstruction" mean on A10? Will those stretches be completely closed during reconstruction?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Full reconstruction means that they repair the base of the road, not only replace the surface. The road won't be shut, but you might have to drive on the gravel base during repairs:


makaveli6 said:


>


----------



## Hanno1983

OK, thank you.


----------



## Xmaster

Fresh tarmac on Via Baltica road between Bauska and Lithuanian border. A photo taken by me a week ago.


----------



## GROBIN

Saw that 2 weeks ago  Same as on A11 between the LT border-Nīca-Liepāja, and 
A9 Liepāja-Grobiņa. It is becoming nicer and nicer to drive in Latvia 
Btw, a pic from "my" town in Latvia :lol:


----------



## ukraroad

^^In Russian "grob" maens "tomb":lol:


----------



## GROBIN

ukraroad said:


> ^^In Russian "grob" maens "tomb":lol:


In Polish it's "grób". However, my nickname doesn't come from that at all but from Batman and Robin 
End of OT


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> A13 after reconstruction from Lithuanian border to Medumi town (~10 km).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilingual signage and a fancy bus stop in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lvceli/28961584696/in/photostream/
> 
> Works on Medumi-Daugavpils segment will start next year.
> More info in Latvian for Lithuanians here: http://lvceli.lv/aktualitates/pie-lietuvas-robezas-medumos-atklats-rekonstruetais-cela-posms/
> 
> - - -
> 
> P73 in Valle. New roundabout with P87 was built as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - -
> 
> Works started on another A10 segment near Tukums in total ~12 km lenght. New roundabout with P98 planned.
> More info here: http://lvceli.lv/aktualitates/uz-ventspils-sosejas-pie-tukuma-atjaunos-asfalta-segu-un-buves-rotacijas-apli/


from N&B section


----------



## makaveli6

from N&B



RipleyLV said:


> P30 between A2 and Vecpiebalga after reconstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Testing the surface._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge over Gauja river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge over former railway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures from the opening ceremony: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lvceli/28934115080/in/dateposted/


----------



## makaveli6

from N&B



RipleyLV said:


> Reconstruction of the A10 near Sloka (Jūrmala).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the rarest speed limit signs (80 km/h) being demolished in classy way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge reconstruction over river Lielupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool skies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos and information: http://lvceli.lv/aktualitates/fotoreportaza-ka-notiek-buvdarbi-slegtaja-ventspils-sosejas-posma-un-uz-tilta-par-lielupi/


----------



## makaveli6

from N&B



RipleyLV said:


> Reconstruction of the A5/E67 from Rīga HES to junction with A6 (the last worst segment on 'Via Baltica').
> 
> Update - *10/9/2016*
> 
> *1.* Works start immediately after the dam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Looks very wide. Personally I have no clue how the road will look once works are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.* Perhaps the layout could be similiar with the one before the dam.., 2 lanes and a emergency stopping lane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.* Works end at the roundabout.


----------



## makaveli6

from N&B



RipleyLV said:


> Updates - *21/9/2016* - Apologize for iBeet type pictures, the sun was shining into camera.
> 
> Repavement works on the V15 (Stīpnieku road) in total ~ 2 km lenght (map).
> 
> *1.* Pictures taken in Jaunmārupe direction (A5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Works are regulated with traffic lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.* Cracks all over the place..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.* The remaining part from Mārupe to P132 (2.2 km) is in awful condition.. Latvian State Roads is responsible for this segment. I personally don't drive here above 50 km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - -
> 
> Repavement works completed on the A8/E77 from bridge over Misa river to crossing with P100 (map).
> 
> *1.* Pictures in direction to Jelgava. End of dual carriageway, short 2+1 segment starts, speed limit drops from 90 to 70 km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* This very segment was fully reconstructed in 2007 (9 years ago).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.* Approaching crossing with P100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.* Watch out for speed cam!





> A11 from Nīca to Rucava has been officially opened after reconstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More information here: http://lvceli.lv/aktualitates/fotoreportaza-oficiali-atklats-rekonstruetais-klaipedas-sosejas-posms-no-nicas-lidz-rucavai/


----------



## RipleyLV

Safety posts are now installed on few crossings between Bauska and Grenctāle (LT border). This is the first practice in Latvia.










http://lvceli.lv/aktualitates/uz-sosejas-no-bauskas-lidz-grenctalei-jauns-aprikojums-drosibas-salinam/


----------



## makaveli6

from N&B



RipleyLV said:


> Rumble stripes are added on P80 in total 24 km length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info: http://lvceli.lv/aktualitates/uz-sosejas-tinuzi-koknese-ieriko-akustiskas-ribjoslas/


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Estonian Road Administration has been using them quite extensively for the past couple of years - not very comfortable when overtaking but they do provide extra safety, of course. 

Here it's usually done the other way round, though: first the grooves and then road markings on top.

Rumble strips are probably most common in Scandinavia, I guess mainly because they are felt even when there's a layer of snow on top.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rumble strips are very cost-effective ways to reduce crashes.

The case study in Michigan is interesting. From 2008 to 2010, MDOT installed 8,700 km of centerline rumble strips and 2,700 km of shoulder rumble strips. This system-wide implementation allowed a good before & after study;

* 50 percent reduction in head-on crashes
* 46 percent reduction in run-off-the-road crashes
* 51 percent reduction in fatal crashes
* 41 percent reduction in incapacitating injury crashes


----------



## makaveli6

First rumble strips in Latvia were installed on A1 last year. Haven't heard about them anywhere else since then, besides P80 now.


----------



## makaveli6

from N&B

P89 Ķekava-Skaistkalne-LT border



Morphling said:


> http://www.db.lv/ipasums/foto-cela-remontdarbi-no-barbeles-lidz-skaistkalnei-455977?


----------



## makaveli6

from N&B



RipleyLV said:


> Reconstruction of the A3 in Valmiera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for more: http://binders.lv/lv/par_uznemumu/video_galerija/?galid=91


----------



## Xmaster

makaveli6 said:


> from N&B
> 
> P89 Ķekava-Skaistkalne-LT border


Great to see a progress on this segment - it was very bumpy and unsafe road.


----------



## RipleyLV

Xmaster said:


> Great to see a progress on this segment - it was very bumpy and unsafe road.


There is tendency to fix first 10 km into Latvia.  Jokes aside, yes, situation with P roads is improving.


----------



## makaveli6

from N&B



RipleyLV said:


> Reconstruction of the 8,5 km long segment of the P11 between Limbaži and Valmiera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://binders.lv/lv/par_uznemumu/projekti/?proj=73&status=in_process


----------



## makaveli6

LVC has ordered a building design for a new expressway to connect the already built P80/E22 (Tīnuži-Koknese) with Riga. Unfortunetly, the design is planned currently only for section Rīga-A4(Riga's eastern bypass). The allignement was already chosen in 2009 and it will look like this. It will run parallel to P5 which is currently the main road used to access P80 from Riga. The current AADT on it is 17,000.


----------



## makaveli6

To recap what was done in 2016 and what to expect this year.

*2016*

Total of *132* km's reconstructed using EU money.
Works carried out on *1009* km's using state budget.
Works carried out in total of *1142* km's (*134* diffrent objects, *28* bridges & *18* traffic safety projects), including *A1* Salacgrīva-Ainaži (12km); *A9* Lielupe bridge-intersection with Jelgava-Tukums highway (14km); *A11* Nica-Rucava (23km); *A12* Rēzekne-halfway to Ludza (22km)
Biggest traffic safety projects include reconstruction of*P4*/*P5* intersection in to a roundabout; reconstruction of *A10*/*P98* intersection in to a roundabout (one of the so called "black spots"); Installing *23* km's of rumble strips on *P80*; Installed signaling on nine traffic safety islands on *A7*


*2017*

Total budget of *286* million EUR (10% increase since 2016)
*140* diffrent projects, including, reconstructing *A3* Rubene-Mellupe bridge (19km); reconstruction of *A10* Jūrmala highway-Varkaļi & Lielupe bridge-Statoil gas station (total of 6 km); *A10* Ozolaine-Tukums roundabout (11km); *P30* Brežģu hill-Vecpiebalga (11km)
*26* traffic safety projects, including reocnstruction of following intersections - *A10*//*P130*/*V1435*; *P91*/*V9* (Baldone); *A4*/*V31* & *A2*/Zinātne street (Sigulda).
*3* INTERREG projects with Lithuania on *V1028* (7km); *P75* (6km) & *P106* (14km).



*Ķekava bypass*

*40*% of the needed land is already purchased for Ķekava bypass.
Enviormental impact assasment has been completed and the procedure will be completed next month.
Financial consultant will be found by the end of this month.
The PPP project tender will be announced by *2018*; contract should be signed by October *2018* and road works will start in 2019-2020.


*SMART67*
During SMART67 project in 2018, on Via Baltica (*A7*-*A5*-*A4*-*A1*) will be installed:

*2* electronic maximum speed signs
*13* electronic warning and information signs
modernizing and sync of *10* traffic lights
*5* new meteorological weaher stations
modernizing *8* current weather stations
installation of *2* new cameras on intersections, which will automatically indetify a traffic accident.


----------



## makaveli6

Road construction map for 2017 and A road surface quality map (as of February 2016)



RipleyLV said:


> Map of planned road works this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why A8 is included near Jelgava though (or is it V1068? (finally?)). But, it looks like Ozolnieki might finally build a roundabout at this crossing. Otherwise, I have no idea what LVC is planning to do there. Works on the roundabout initially were planned for 2019, unless the municipality of Ozolnieki does the draft design on their own, which would hurry up the construction process.
> 
> Also, surface conditions on the main (A) roads as of February, 2016:


----------



## makaveli6

Also, LVC has released information about traffic intensity in 2016. I compared the AADT to that of 2015, here is a list.

Salīdzināju 2016. g. satiksmes intensitātes datus ar 2015. g. datiem.

A1 vidējais 2016. g. 10655 (+8,47%)
A2 vidējais 2016. g. 12550 (+8,94%)
A3 vidējais 2016. g. 5317 (+6,00%)
A4 vidējais 2016. g. 11954 (+15,86%)
A5 vidējais 2016. g. 12482 (+9,67%)
A6 vidējais 2016. g. 8058 (+4,41%)
A7 vidējais 2016. g. 14599 (+9,42%)
A8 vidējais 2016. g. 14453 (+4,95%)
A9 vidējais 2016. g. 5913 (+9,92%)
A10 vidējais 2016. g. 12238 (+1,15%)
A11 vidējais 2016. g. 2272 (+12,86%)
A12 vidējais 2016. g. 2388 (+6,98%)
A13 vidējais 2016. g. 3167 (+4,62%)
A14 vidējais 2016. g. 2004 (+0,80%)
A15 vidējais 2016. g. 1411 (+9,72%)

P80 vidējais 2016. g. 5487 (+11,25%)

Also, RipleyLV did this to the 5 most frequntly used regional and local roads.



RipleyLV said:


> Intereses pēc salīdzināju 2016. gada satiksmes intensitātes datus ar 2015. gada datiem TOP 5 noslogotajiem reģionālajiem un vietējiem ceļiem:
> 
> 
> P133 Lidostas ''Rīga'' pievedceļš = 25566 (+27%)
> P4 Rīga-P5 = 20865 (+36%)
> P2 Juglas papīrfabrika-Upesciems = 10868 (+14%)
> P97 Jelgava-Dobele-Annenieki = 10845 (+15%)
> P100 Jelgava-Dalbe = 10135 (+18%)
> 
> 
> V1 Valdlauči-Rāmava = 11067 (+8%)
> V20 Imanta-Babīte = 9838 (+6%)
> V3 Rāmava-Baloži = 8572 (+5%)
> V18 Pievedceļš Olainei = 7770 (-15%)
> V35 Šķirotava-Saurieši = 5983 (+16%)


----------



## GROBIN

^^
Which basically means it is urgent to make the Latvian part of Via Baltica isn't it? Driving between Bauska and Riga is really time-consuming...


----------



## makaveli6

GROBIN said:


> ^^
> Which basically means it is urgent to make the Latvian part of Via Baltica isn't it? Driving between Bauska and Riga is really time-consuming...


If you mean building a second carriageway and grade seperating it, then ofcourse. I made a list of sections which are in desperate need of widening.

A1 from A2 until V101 (Start of Saulkrasti bypass)
A2 from Aerodium (end of current 2x2 section) until Līgatne (including Sigulda bypass) 
All of A4 
A5 from Salaspils until A7 (including a new bridge over Daugava) and from A8 till A9 (start of current 2x2 section)
A7 from Rīga till Bauska (including Iecava & Bauska bypass)
A10 from Jūrmala bypass until Ķemeri.

Not to mention that some regional roads ar also getting congested. The problem here is lack of financing. Even Ķekava bypass will be 2x2 only until with junction with A5, the rest of it will have only 1 lane per direction. Atleast it will be fully grade seperated.


----------



## makaveli6

Yesterday the legal and financial consultant for Ķekava bypass construction was chosen - Deloitte Latvija. They will be wroking together with Deloitte CVBA & Laga CVBA from Belgium and Deloitte Financial Advisory from Denmark.

Impact on the environment procedure will be finished by th end of February. Procurement will start b the end of this year and the contract is expected to be signed by the last quarter of next year. Real construction works will start in 2019-2020.


----------



## makaveli6

from Latvian highway thread



RipleyLV said:


> First photos of the A13 between Medumi and Daugavpils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://binders.lv/lv/par_uznemumu/projekti/?proj=80&status=in_process


----------



## makaveli6

From Latvian highway thread



RipleyLV said:


> *4/3/2017*
> 
> The new roundabout on the A10 with P98 crossing from above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for no ground photos, I ran out of liquid and my windshield was very dirty.


----------



## RipleyLV

There were some quick random made visualizations of the crossing.


----------



## Losbp

Some pictures that I took along A7 from Riga to Lithuanian Border 

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

Entering Bauska

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

The 'great' border crossing

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Latvian Roads - A7 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Nice! Thanks for the pictures of the Bauska – Grenctāle bit. I haven't been there in a while


----------



## makaveli6

*P32* Augšlīgatne-Skrīveri


----------



## Ices77

^^Nice. Is this new construction, or reconstruction (modernisation)? What parameters will the road have?


----------



## makaveli6

Ices77 said:


> ^^Nice. Is this new construction, or reconstruction (modernisation)? What parameters will the road have?


It's just a reconstruction of a regional highway. They found a section with swamp/peat foundation 10 meters underneath the surface, so they are building the road on pale's. There were plan's to build a bridge over this section, but it was decided that this alternative would be cheaper.


----------



## makaveli6

*P75* Jēkabpils-LT border



RipleyLV said:


> Atjaunots P75 segums no Neretas līdz LT robežai (5 km).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kam īsti šāds tunelis ir domāts šajā vietā? Un cik bieži tas tiks uzkopts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avots: https://lvceli.lv/uncategorized/nereta-atklaj-cela-posmu-kas-sakartots-latvijas-un-lietuvas-celu-administraciju-sadarbibas-projekta-ietvaros/


----------



## GROBIN

makaveli6 said:


> *P75* Jēkabpils-LT border


So now the whole section between Nereta and Suvainiškis (LT) is paved?


----------



## RipleyLV

GROBIN said:


> So now the whole section between Nereta and Suvainiškis (LT) is paved?


Correct.


----------



## belerophon

RipleyLV said:


> Correct.


But there are no plans on LT-side from Suvainiskis to Pandelys? Without that its still a kind of backdoor


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ What do you mean? The road was paved there before our side was.


----------



## makaveli6

*P132* Rīga - Jaunmārupe


----------



## PovilD

belerophon said:


> But there are no plans on LT-side from Suvainiskis to Pandelys? Without that its still a kind of backdoor


Yeah, Suvainiškis became interesting case where only paved access is only to Latvia. There is an asphalt section in Suvainiškis, but all access roads from Lithuanian side are gravel, but the main one to Pandelys is gravel for only about 5 km, rest of the road is paved. Reconstruction of the remaining gravel section started just last week.


----------



## makaveli6

*A2* Rīga—Sigulda—Estonia border (Veclaicene) - section Rīdzene-Bērzkrogs.


----------



## makaveli6

from N&B



kombiLG said:


> P62 Krāslava-Preiļi-Madona Steķi-Atašiene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://binders.lv/lv/par_uznemumu/projekti/?proj=98&status=finished
> 
> Pāris bildes no lvceli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P62 Krāslava-Preiļi-Madona Bašķi- Kastīre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lvceli.lv/uncategorized/fot...notie-posmi-tagad-cels-asfaltets-visa-garuma/


----------



## makaveli6

Procurmenet for E67/A7 Ķekava bypass has finally started! :banana:

----

From N&B sub-forum. This is the reconstructed *P120* bridge over Abava river. Bridge itself turns 80 years old this year. Below is a picture of the bridge in 1930s, before this one was built in 1938. 













Morphling said:


>


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Any route map or technical drawings of the Ķekava bypass?


----------



## makaveli6

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ Any route map or technical drawings of the Ķekava bypass?


Here you can find both the project and environmental impact assessment (in Latvian) and some presentations about the project in English too.


----------



## MichiH

^^ 2-laned only or 2x2?


----------



## Nikolaj

ChrisZwolle said:


> Denmark has recently built some motorways with a gravel shoulder.
> 
> 
> Kalundborgmotorvej-8 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kalundborgmotorvej-9 by European Roads, on Flickr


Correction: The Motorway (route 23) with gravel shoulder in the picture is NOT a new road. It is an existing expressroad that was re-designated as a motorway. All newly constructed motorways in Denmark has paved shoulders.


----------



## PovilD

This road looks like it doesn't have shoulder at all.


----------



## RipleyLV

PovilD said:


> This road looks like it doesn't have shoulder at all.


As long as it's wide enough & mass resistant to stop a vehicle without interfering traffic flow, it's ok.


----------



## RipleyLV

Since there is some movement in this thread, I would like to update the status of some big projects, that hopefully and finally will start this year in *Rīga*. These are not new objects, as they have been mentioned several times in this thread since I joined the forum. 

*New viaduct in Sarkandaugava district. *

It is part of the Eastern bypass project. Construction is expected to start in September. Tender for works has already been announced.
























*New access road to the port of Rīga.*

Construction tender has been announced. Works might start this year.

















[/QUOTE]

*Missing link for the Eastern bypass.*

Construction is expected to start in September. Tender for works has already been announced.










Last but not least. *Southern bridge project final stage.*

Construction is expected to start in September. Tender for works has already been announced.


----------



## RipleyLV

Interesting discovery was made by our forumer makaveli6; in the image below you can see the Ķekava bypass alignment. Construction of our first real expressway is planned to start in the end of 2020.


----------



## RipleyLV

Photos from yesterday - reconstruction of the A10 from Rīga to Jūrmala.









































































Source: https://lvceli.lv/uncategorized/lidz-2020-gada-rudenim-satiksme-uz-jurmalas-sosejas-notiks-pa-divam-joslam-katra-virziena-maksimalais-brauksanas-atrums-70-km-h/

Latvians are very poor at organizing traffic flow on such high volume roads (or in general for this matter). There is no physical barrier between directions and there have been reports that drivers ignore the yellow markings and overtake traffic in the opposite direction. Numerous flaws in markings can be seen in these photos as well.


----------



## radko

Hi, when was built dual-carriageway Riga - Jelgava, Riga - Orge and Riga - Sigulda? Year, please.


----------



## makaveli6

radko said:


> Hi, when was built dual-carriageway Riga - Jelgava, Riga - Orge and Riga - Sigulda? Year, please.


Rīga-Dalbe was finished in 1980, I think Rīga-Ogre was built in 60s, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Jevpls

I got some data about building date of these dual carriageways but I'm not sure whether the data is correct:
Riga - Jelgava - 1981 (Makaveli says something similar);
Riga - Ogre - could be 1962 or so. Approx. 10 years later there were some repair works for both carriageways. Probably they wouldn't be done for a new road so the build date could be more or less correct.
Riga - Sigulda - 1976.


----------



## Triceratops

Reconstructed P87 stretch, near to Jaunjelgava.





































Source

---

First timber-concrete composite bridge has been built in Latvia. It's located on V1457 road, next to Jaunpils castle.




























Source


----------



## makaveli6

Ministry of Transport has presented quite an ambitious plan to connect all the biggest cities with motorways by 2040. The first planned projects by 2030 should be Riga bypass (A4 & A5), Riga-Jēkabpils (P80/A6), Rīga-Tukums (A10) and of course Ķekava bypass where construction should start next year. 

Personally, I don't see this happening at all, but let's see.


----------



## sponge_bob

makaveli6 said:


> Ministry of Transport has presented quite an ambitious plan to connect all the biggest cities with motorways by 2040.


High time. 


> Personally, I don't see this happening at all, but let's see.


Any of it, or some of it?  Looks like a 40km a year plan which would be €200m a year+ in expenditure, possibly as much as €500m.


----------



## RipleyLV

The same map and plans were posted somewhere in 2006. It stated that we would have the same cities connected with motorways by 2025 - guess what, none has been built up until this day. We don't have the appropriate funding to build or maintain such roads nor the usage will be hilariously low.

The A1 all the way to EST border and A2 till Smiltene makes no sense.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

RipleyLV said:


> The A1 all the way to EST border and A2 till Smiltene makes no sense.


Lol, just now did I notice that, yes, southwards the motorway ends at Bauska while northwards it extends all the way to Ainaži (pop. 663 and falling) :lol:


----------



## PovilD

It seems that many sections has way too low AADT for a motorway. Better to put effort into the most intensive 1+1 for such upgrades, considering the funding. So, I expect new motorways mostly near Riga. I would wish that they would not forget roads with highest amount of HGV (like Via Baltica south of Riga).


----------



## RipleyLV

Well, such network would dramatically boost the competition between living in a city and rural areas to drive to work in a city, which would be great. From this POV I agree with the map, however, there are some things that I would consider to pay attention;
1. I think there should be a motorway link between Rīga and Valmiera via Cēsis, not up all the way to Smiltene.
2. The range between A10 and A9 routes is too close considering population and traffic density, I would propose to upgrade A10 and create a new link to A9 southbound from Jūrmala. 

First what we should do, is definitely upgrade existing dual-carriageways up to motorway standarts (except the A6 from Rīga to Ogre) and build new 2x2 profile roads where there is an appropriate AADT, and only after that, build piece by piece the remaining parts.


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> First what we should do, is definitely upgrade existing dual-carriageways up to motorway standarts (except the A6 from Rīga to Ogre) and build new 2x2 profile roads where there is an appropriate AADT, and only after that, build piece by piece the remaining parts.


After Lithuanian masterplan, Latvian masterplan look very optimistic and not too realistic while Lithuanian plan at least (I don't know about your plans) have some exact construction dates.

If you put Latvian masterplan goals to Lithuanian road network, pretty much most of the A-roads would become motorways and even some land roads (three digit number roads). Of course, it would be cool, but I wonder if this even likely for both Lithuania and Latvia in 2040.

Lithuania announced masterplan to 2035 and pretty much only Via Baltica with some short sections near cities should become a motorway. It's likely that Radviliškis-Šiauliai and Šiauliai bypass will not be built by then, except we will become richer (and less corrupt) than we expected in 2019 :lol:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

@Ripley
Oh, I agree with your opinion completely! Great minds think alike as I also had had the idea for the A9–A10 connection 

BTW one person on Fb today had an interesting take on roads in Kurzeme – that perhaps one could build just a single motorway: Rīga–Tukums–Kuldīga–Liepāja, which would speed up traffic to Ventspils, but would not require building two motorways. Idk, it seems like an interesting idea with both positive and negative aspects. (Negative being also the fact that it's a completely new alignment – difficult to build in phases)

@PovilD
Well, the 2040 thing is actually fairly misleading. The road agency itself said that the strategy includes a longer-term vision, hence all the motorways.

In addition, this is the initial plan, meant to start discussions. There will still be talks with the regions and a public discussion. Only then it will be more clear.


----------



## makaveli6

*Map of roadworks in 2020 *

The biggest projects this year are same as last year. 


*A10* 3x3 section reconstruction (Rīga-Jūrmala). Interestingly, it will be the first expressway in Latvia with the speed limit of 110 km/h after completion. 
*A2* reconstruction (Garkalne-Sēnīte). This section should get only 100 km/h after completion. 
A few other bigger projects on regional roads like *P30*, *P35*, *P95* and *P108*.
Ķekava bypass construction might start at the end of 2020, but I highly doubt that and it will probably start only next year.


----------



## Sergej Gubin

Is there any news on the additional 70 mln EUR that the government will allocate for road construction this year?


----------



## sponge_bob

High-speed roads planned for construction by 2040


The government has been developing the "Latvian State Roads" (LVC) plan for 2020-2040, including construction of high-speed roads, Latvian Television reported on June 18.




eng.lsm.lv





This plan, costing an average €300m a year, is due for approval this month according to that article, any updates on it??

I assume that this 1020km of dual by 2040 will comprise 500km (ish) of motorway and another 500km of Nordic 2+2 standard on lesser trafficked routes.


----------



## PovilD

sponge_bob said:


> High-speed roads planned for construction by 2040
> 
> 
> The government has been developing the "Latvian State Roads" (LVC) plan for 2020-2040, including construction of high-speed roads, Latvian Television reported on June 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.lsm.lv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This plan, costing an average €300m a year, is due for approval this month according to that article, any updates on it??
> 
> I assume that this 1020km of dual by 2040 will comprise 500km (ish) of motorway and another 500km of Nordic 2+2 standard on lesser trafficked routes.


It would be cool to have renovated Via Baltica though, but it would be overly impressive to have motorways to relatively small towns with low AADT. We will see  I might be doubting right now, but maybe I'm wrong


----------



## sponge_bob

I'll wager no more than 500km of motorway though Povid and possibly a lot less. The good news (so far) is that the accursed 2+1 seems to be a dead duck as a future standard and all of the proposed 1020km national network improvement will be 2+2 of some sort.


----------



## PovilD

sponge_bob said:


> I'll wager no more than 500km of motorway though Povid and possibly a lot less. The good news (so far) is that the accursed 2+1 seems to be a dead duck as a future standard and all of the proposed 1020km national network improvement will be 2+2 of some sort.


Chances for Riga to get connected with European motorway/expressway network 

It would be cool to have Tallinn connected too, but as far as I know, they still on plans for converting Via Baltica 1+1 sections to 2+1. Not many people cross Latvian-Estonian border at Ikla.

2+1 are good when hgv percentage is low. This is completely not the case with Via Baltica.


----------



## sponge_bob

PovilD said:


> 2+1 are good when hgv percentage is low. This is completely not the case with Via Baltica.


2+1 has some uses as a retrofit standard but anyone trying 2+1 NEW build is simply insane. What Latvia need is lots of scandi standard 2+2 in most cases (note how a lane disappears at junctions) and with full motorway near and around Riga in particular and like you say on the Via Baltica, well to Lithuania anyway. 

It looks like the only country in all of Europe that is still in love with 2+1 .....is Estonia....no matter how much I give out about it. Hopefully they become scandis too, in time.


----------



## PovilD

sponge_bob said:


> 2+1 has some uses as a retrofit standard but anyone trying 2+1 NEW build is simply insane. What Latvia need is lots of scandi standard 2+2 in most cases (note how a lane disappears at junctions) and with full motorway near and around Riga in particular and like you say on the Via Baltica, well to Lithuania anyway.
> 
> It looks like the only country in all of Europe that is still in love with 2+1 .....is Estonia....no matter how much I give out about it. Hopefully they become scandis too, in time.


Well, Lithuania plans A14 and I think road 130 (between A5 and A16) as 2+1 too  We are probably partially in love with it, since at least we are building them on secondary roads (non E-roads).


----------



## Rebasepoiss

PovilD said:


> Chances for Riga to get connected with European motorway/expressway network
> 
> It would be cool to have Tallinn connected too, but as far as I know, they still on plans for converting Via Baltica 1+1 sections to 2+1. Not many people cross Latvian-Estonian border at Ikla.
> 
> 2+1 are good when hgv percentage is low. This is completely not the case with Via Baltica.


All future upgrades or new sections on Via Baltica in Estonia will supposedly be 2+2, even those that were previously considered as 2+1. That being said, there are no plans for upgrades for the last 50 km before the border. The AADT is less than 4,500 so there is currently little reason to upgrade at all.

There's only one 2+1 road in Estonia that could and should've been built as a 2+2, all the others were cheap upgrades. Kilometre-wise Estonia has recently built and is building a lot more 2x2 roads than 2+1 roads so sponge-bob's assessment isn't quite accurate.


----------



## RipleyLV

Don't get so existed about these news. Our Minister of Transport says that the first motorways (Rīga ringroad) will be ready in 2024, which of course is realistic, but somehow doubtful as for example, the 17 km long Ķekava bypass has been completely forgotten, as construction was estimated to start yesterday.


----------



## PovilD

Rebasepoiss said:


> All future upgrades or new sections on Via Baltica in Estonia will supposedly be 2+2, even those that were previously considered as 2+1. That being said, there are no plans for upgrades for the last 50 km before the border. The AADT is less than 4,500 so there is currently little reason to upgrade at all.
> 
> There's only one 2+1 road in Estonia that could and should've been built as a 2+2, all the others were cheap upgrades. Kilometre-wise Estonia has recently built and is building a lot more 2x2 roads than 2+1 roads so sponge-bob's assessment isn't quite accurate.


So, Tallinn-Parnu motorway-like road is likely in coming decade? I honestly thought it would be built 2+1 from Tallinn aglomeration to Latvian border, since you already finished one 2+1 section near Tallinn aglomeration where 2x2 starts.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

PovilD said:


> So, Tallinn-Parnu motorway-like road is likely in coming decade? I honestly thought it would be built 2+1 from Tallinn aglomeration to Latvian border, since you already finished one 2+1 section near Tallinn aglomeration where 2x2 starts.


There is one additional 2+1 section right next to that one that is almost finished (Kernu bypass). This is the most illogical 2+1 so far since it is on a completely new route with two interchanges. A 2x2 wouldn't have been much more expensive. Fortunately the viaducts and bridges already include the possibility for a future 2x2 widening.

Anyways, the state roads management plan for 2020-2030 does indeed include projects for all the sections of Via Baltica from Tallinn to Uulu (intersection with T6 South of Pärnu) to be upgraded to 2x2. However, this is a very ambitious plan and requires either loans or PPP projects to realize. Considering that the Estonian government is taking out loans likely totalling €5 billion to solve the corona crisis, which is around 18% of our GDP, it is very likely that plans for future loans have to be cut down siginificantly or scrapped entirely.

Even if that plan succeeds, this will leave the existing 2+1 sections and the 1x2 North of the Latvian border which would need to be upgraded in the 2030s.

Latvia's plan is extremely ambitious. Even finishing Riga bypass (which is 60 km?) in 4 years seems unlikely. But maybe I'm just used to the Estonian piece-by-piece construction method for 2x2 roads  The reconstruction of Tallinn bypass has lasted already 8 years and by the end of this year around 30 km will have been completed. The last remaining section from T4/E67 to Keila will probably be finished by 2026.


----------



## PovilD

Rebasepoiss said:


> Latvia's plan is extremely ambitious. Even finishing Riga bypass (which is 60 km?) in 4 years seems unlikely. But maybe I'm just used to the Estonian piece-by-piece construction method for 2x2 roads  The reconstruction of Tallinn bypass has lasted already 8 years and by the end of this year around 30 km will have been completed. The last remaining section from T4/E67 to Keila will probably be finished by 2026.


While Lithuania seems to be not so ambitious on spending on roads in general  Ok, maybe I'm too pessimistic. We will see.


----------



## sponge_bob

I think scandi 2+2 would suit most routes north of a Riga bypass. You get the safety benefits, albeit @ 100kph .


----------



## RipleyLV

A10

2016








2020








2016








2020


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very nice. Has it gained a new status? I've read somewhere that it would get motorway or expressway status after rehabilitation.


----------



## makaveli6

ChrisZwolle said:


> Very nice. Has it gained a new status? I've read somewhere that it would get motorway or expressway status after rehabilitation.


It's not official yet, but it was hinted that the reconstructed part would be the first expressway section in Latvia. Will see that in September when works should be finished. I personally think we could get the expressway sign only next year when winter has passed, but we'll see.

-----

In other news Kekava bypass is moving ahead and construction works should finally start in spring 2021.


----------



## PovilD

There is saying in Lithuania, that Riga-Jūrmala is the only "true" motorway in Latvia  I think impression is strengthened by the fact that 2x3 profile is almost not existing in rural Lithuanian sections. Only very recent sections can count.

Let's see if this will be the first section to get expressway signs


----------



## RipleyLV

Right now the A10 is a lottery whether or not it will have a new status.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

RipleyLV said:


> A10
> 
> 2016
> View attachment 401237
> 
> 2020
> View attachment 401236
> 
> 2016
> View attachment 401238
> 
> 2020
> View attachment 401242


nice pics


----------



## PovilD

I checked newest Mapilary pics from Riga-Jūrmala section and I'm found it interesting that it somewhat follows German Autobahn overhead signage design, but without road numbers and with upper case font.

Personally, I think it would be cool if road numbers would be included in overhead signage in Latvia, it looks strange for me that they are not included. Most countries include road numbers in their overhead signage.


----------



## RipleyLV

^ You can see more recent photos of the signage in our local thread here. I also started a discussion there about things I don't like in our signs and in which direction we should look forward to improve.



VITORIA MAN said:


> nice pics


Thank you!


----------



## RipleyLV

Today, the reconstructed A2 segment from Garkalne to Sēnīte junction was officially opened. Next year (spring/summer) it is planned to increase the speed limit up to 110 km/h, as well as start the reconstruction works on the remaining 2+2 part from Sēnīte junction to Sigulda.








































Photo source: FOTO: Atjaunotajā Sēnītes posmā sola 110 km/h


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Has it become a fully controlled-access highway? Satellite images from 2018 show U-turns, intersections and driveway access.


----------



## RipleyLV

No, the U-turns are still there, but they have been modified to modern safety standards. You can actually see the difference between older and recent satellite images from June, 2020 in Google Earth.


----------



## RipleyLV

Few comments:
*1. *This arrow shouldn't be here  








*2. *About our signage. We have this direction sign before the junction showing the A3 with Valmiera-Valka-Tartu.








And after the junction for some mysterious reasons Valmiera has been changed to Murjāņi.


----------



## PovilD

I found it interesting that overhead gantry directional signage have appeared in non-urban Latvian 2x2 and 2x3. There were quite a dozen gantry signage in Latvian 1+1 (which reminds me widespread usage of gantries in Finnish regular roads), but almost none in proper dual carriegeways. Signage on reconstructed 2x2 junctions continues to follows the standards of recently built/reconstructed 1+1 junctions where two gantries are implemented for same exit lane in the same way as in standard German interchange between two Autobahnen.


----------



## RipleyLV

That is because previously Latvia could only afford to rebuild 1+1 roads and the overhead signage firstly appeared there. Now that we finally started to rebuild these 2+2 segments, these overhead signs are included in the project and are applied to to every major junction.


----------



## tbo_147

RipleyLV said:


> No, the U-turns are still there, but they have been modified to modern safety standards. You can actually see the difference between older and recent satellite images from June, 2020 in Google Earth.


Very strange for me, if there were money to construct the road, why not remove U-turns as well. Atleast U-turns near A2 & A3 interchange could be replaced even without needing to build new under/overpasses for A2. If there were any proper will to improve the safety under/overpasses would still be necessary for cyclists and pedestrians. 

On red = new road 
On violet = to be removed 
Circle = roundabout


----------



## RipleyLV

I completely understand your concern and have the same thoughts about it as well. But, our road engineers tend to be different for some mysterious reasons, I think they are afraid of implementing up-to-date solutions. This whole project is more like an updated version of the Soviet infrastructure. For starters, the idiotic two lane roundabout junction above could have been rebuild to a more compact version with less maintenance costs and future repairment expenses.

A roundabout (ar any other crossing) on the A3 would be quite dangerous in that place. That part of the road is a hill climb.


----------



## PovilD

In some ways our Vilnius-Kaunas highway upgrade is also updated Soviet infrastructure due to lack of proper service roads. The good side that the road will actually get improved safety for motorway traffic, but it will stay Soviet half motorway, half high standard dual carriageway with access sometimes being not through proper junctions, but T intersections.

As for Latvian A2, is there are any more improvements than resurfacing and updated signage?


----------



## tbo_147

RipleyLV said:


> A roundabout (ar any other crossing) on the A3 would be quite dangerous in that place. That part of the road is a hill climb.


You're right, just checked from Google Street view that there's actually hill climb where I placed the roundabout, perhaps bit closer to the intersection would be fine. But my point was get the traffic heading into BBP to use A3 road instead of U-turn on A2.


----------



## RipleyLV

PovilD said:


> As for Latvian A2, is there are any more improvements than resurfacing and updated signage?


As I mentioned, this segment has been just "refreshened". The main goal of the project was mostly to improve the surface quality. In 10-15 years time it will, hopefully, gain major improvements up to motorway standarts.


----------



## Ypenhof

RipleyLV said:


> *2. *About our signage. We have this direction sign before the junction showing the A3 with Valmiera-Valka-Tartu.
> View attachment 444969


Just curious: Still bilingual "Pleskava-Pskov" but not "Terbata-Tartu" anymore. Is 'Terbata' not used anymore in Latvian?


----------



## RipleyLV

Tērbata is an old name of the town, AFAIK from Livonian times. Since 1918 the name has been changed to Tartu and it (Tērbata) has never been used on Soviet or modern road signs.

In Rīga, we have named street after Tērbata.


----------



## RipleyLV

The A10 road works from Rīga to Jūrmala have been officially concluded today.

No idea why the distance sign doubles here.








































Photo source: Atjaunota Jūrmalas šoseja – autoceļš ar visintensīvāko satiksmi valstī - Latvijas Valsts ceļi

In Spring the speed limit will be increased up to 110 km/h. I highly doubt that this segment will have expressway signs, as they would install them now. I think this segment will have seasonal restrictions.


----------



## tbo_147

Strange no road numbers on those above line signs, surely they would be useful esp for foreign drivers. Is it common in Latvia there aren't road numbers on above line signs or are those just exception?


----------



## Shenkey

Are these exist and entrance ramps really classified for highway use?


----------



## PovilD

tbo_147 said:


> Strange no road numbers on those above line signs, surely they would be useful esp for foreign drivers. Is it common in Latvia there aren't road numbers on above line signs or are those just exception?


It's seems to be a tendency not to implement road numbers on any overhead signage in Latvia (outside Riga). I didn't saw similar practice elsewhere tbh.


----------



## PovilD

Signage pretty much mimic what I saw in E22/P80 highway. Overhead signs are duplicated and don't have road numbers.


----------



## RipleyLV

tbo_147 said:


> Is it common in Latvia there aren't road numbers on above line signs or are those just exception?


I guess it depends on the mood of the designer.   Our signage is a complete mess in terms of design and things are written there. Sometimes there is, sometimes theres not and only the whole mighty knows why is it like that. As @PovilD mentioned, in Rīga we do have overhead signs with road numbers, like for example, here. Strangely there also is an example on the A8 Rīga-Jelgava highway here and in other places too. I wish that before our new "21st Century" motorway & road network develops, our road administration would create a special guideline book for new signs both for motorways and roads.


Shenkey said:


> Are these exist and entrance ramps really classified for highway use?


Well, these are not real highways or tolled roads anyway. The speed limit on ramps is usually 70 km/h (40 mi), and since this was an another refreshing Soviet infrastrucue project, no new access routes for local traffic were built whatsoever.


----------



## makaveli6

From N&B sub-forum



RipleyLV said:


> P95 Tērvete-LT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avots: Atklāts pārbūvētais reģionālā autoceļa posms no Tērvetes līdz Lietuvas robežai - Latvijas Valsts ceļi


----------



## makaveli6

Rebuilt P27 between Taures and Gulbene (34,87.–61,22. km). 11km section was reconstructed and 15km were renewed.


































Source


----------



## Triceratops

Reconstructed stretch of *P22* between Kārķi and Naukšēni
















































Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I like that they publish post-construction images, it gives a good impression.

I've seen many projects having a gallery, they publish a bunch of photos during early construction, but after a while the gallery is then forgotten about by the project team and not updated.


----------



## RipleyLV

This segment was completely rebuilt in 2015 

This year they changed the wearing course of the surface and additionally repaved segment through Kārķi village (which back then wasn't included).


----------



## makaveli6

Some new pictures from A7/E67 Ķekava bypass

V1 roundabout on the right side. 









A7 x V3

















The old allignement continues straight, bypass turn to the right side.









Interchange near Krogsils









Overpass Skujnieki









A5 x A7









Source and more photos


----------

